# Recruiting Closed: MLeibrock's and Scotley's Wrath of the Righteous mid level game.



## Scotley (May 16, 2014)

Queen Galfrey needs you!

The Fifth Mendevian Crusade is beginning. The Wardstones are broken and the demon hoards are stirring. Kenabres lies in ruins. The Worldwound threatens to consume all that is good in Golarion. Brave heroes are needed to turn back the demon hoard of Deskari Lord of Locusts and his demonic allies. Khorramzadeh, the Balor also known as the Storm King has broken the wardstone, slain the ancient silver dragon guardian Terendelev and shattered stalwart Kenabres. The stout of heart, all men and women who would see Good triumph over Evil are needed to fight for the fate of all Golarion. Will you take the oath and stand with Queen Galfrey against the hoards of the Abyss? 

*The Game:* Pathfinder using most official published sources. Non-core races and classes will be considered based on their suitability for the adventure and reputation for brokenness. 

*The Adventure:* The Wrath of Righteousness adventure path starting at the end of the first adventure. (Jumping right into Sword of Valor.)

*The Players:* 5 to 8 ENWorlders willing to post a few times a week and mature enough to play in a game with themes of good vs. evil, redemption and a willingness to accept NPC ‘costars’ who may be challenging to work with, but who can provide valuable skillsets and resources that will be crucial to success. Compromise and co-operation for the greater good are required. The game will also see the use of mass combat rules, Mythic tier play using Mythic Adventures rules and re-building cities using downtime rules requiring the players to try some new things. Accepted candidates must be willing to generate a good (in both senses of the word) character who can work with a group and as players be able to roleplay complex social dynamics without inner party conflict. This adventure provides plenty of foes without you fighting amongst yourselves. 

*The GM’s:*        [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION] and Scotley working co-operatively. Collectively, they bring decades of gaming and play by post experience to the (virtual) table. 

*The Characters:* Good characters (no evil or neutrals) with a motivation to take part in the crusade against the Demons of the Worldwound and a suitable backstory. Said characters will start at 6th level with high fantasy stats, 1 mythic tier and 16,000 gp worth of equipment. Each character should take one of the Mythic campaign character traits (see the players' guide) as well as two standard traits. Start with max hit points at first level and 4 on a d6, 6 on an d8, 7 on a d10 and 9 on a d12 at higher levels.The characters should be natives of Golarion. There are many options available, but particularly off the wall or munchkin builds will not make the cut. In other words build a character you think will be fun for everyone, not just you. The assumption is that the characters have all survived the events of the first adventure in the path, _The Worldwound Incursion_. It is at the end of that ad venture that you attained mythic status as a group. (We'll post a summary soon.)

*The Time:* Your GMs lead full lives limiting our time to devote to gaming, but we are working to get ready as soon as possible. Start time in about a month seems reasonable, so we’ve chosen a particularly auspicious (or maybe ominous) date of June 13th, Friday the 13th four weeks hence as our target to start the game. We’d like to see firm drafts of characters within three weeks. That will give us time to vet the characters. 

If this sounds like fun to you post your interest here and get to work on a draft. Post in this thread and we'll add a Rogue's Gallery thread as characters are approved. 

The players guide can be found here.

The rules for Mythic Tier play can be found here.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2014)

Bwah!

I'd love to. I've been really excited and interested in this for a long time now.

The trick is that I'm already in a game of it. But it's very slow moving, and I'm not sure if it's going to make it.

So...I kind of want to join this one too...but I will totally understand if you're not comfortable with me being in two games of the same module at the same time. I admit, it's a weird thing to do.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Bwah!
> 
> I'd love to. I've been really excited and interested in this for a long time now.
> 
> ...




I've edited the post above to make it clear we are staring at the end of the first adventure and jumping right into Sword of Valor. We will be revealing the events of the Worldwound Incursion so you may have some spoilers for your other game...


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2014)

That actually works fine, since we're nearly through it anyway, I think.

Okay, pondering a monk of some kind...or maybe a tiefling ranger/rogue.

Hm. Must do some quickbuilds and see what sings. LA.

I notice the document says 'no neutrals.' Would you consider an exception for a tiefling rogue who's highly motivated to kill demons? I envision roleplaying the character struggling against a darker nature...at risk of becoming a monster like the ones she hunts, but with the potential to overcome and find redemption as well. Depending on how things go.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2014)

Color me interested! I'm in the same running of this adventure as Shayuri. Not sure what I want to play yet, but you know me - I'll get something put together ASAP!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2014)

color me wanting to join! however a couple of things:

"and mature enough"
Will I qualify? or am I too goofy? [hush leif]


*"The GM’s:*     @_*mleibrock*_  and Scotley working co-operatively."
I think co-conspirators is more apprappoe.

I will have to read up on mythic rules.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> color me wanting to join! however a couple of things:
> 
> "and mature enough"
> Will I qualify? or am I too goofy? [hush leif]
> ...




How about we say mature enough in the important parts and still in touch with your inner child?


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Color me interested! I'm in the same running of this adventure as Shayuri. Not sure what I want to play yet, but you know me - I'll get something put together ASAP!




We look forward to your latest creation.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2014)

Scotley said:


> How about we say mature enough in the important parts and still in touch with your inner child?




That's good enough for me! 


​ Sir Sheldon deBir - Paladinus Potens
lawful good human paladin 6 / champion 1
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-heroes/champion


```
initiative: +1 Perception:  detect evil: 60 feet

[B]STR[/B]   14 +2  3 pts
[B]DEX[/B]   12 +1  2 pts
[B]CON[/B]   14 +2  5 pts
[B]INT[/B]   12 +1  2 pts
WIS   13 +1  3 pts
[B]CHA[/B]   16 +3  5 pts

[B]HUMAN ADJ[/B]  cha +2
[B]LEVEL 4 ADJ[/B]  str +1

[U]Champion's strike[/U]: Sudden attack [ex]
[sblock]
As a swift action, you can expend one use of mythic power to make a melee attack at 
your highest attack bonus.  This is in addition to any other attacks you make this 
round. When  making a sudden attack, you roll twice and take the better result,  
adding your tier to the attack roll. 
Damage from this attack bypasses all damage reduction.
[/sblock]
[U]Champion's Path[/U]: Mythic smite [su]
[sblock]
As a free action, you can expend one use of mythic power to regain one use of your 
smite evil ability. For the rest of your turn, your successful attacks against evil 
creatures bypass all damage reduction. You must have the smite evil class feature 
to select this ability.
[/sblock]

[B]DEFENSE:[/B]
Hit Points: 10+7*5+1*6+2*6  =  63

                 Armor       max
[U]Armor            bonus Magic dex ACP speed Weight type[/U]
mith chain shirt  +4   +1   +6   -0   30   12.5   light
+1 mith hvy shld  +3*  +1   --   -0   --    7.5 
*shield focus
AC        19
TOUCH     15
FLATFOOT  18 

[B]SAVES[/B]   base  abil  misc  total
Fort     +5    +2    +4  = +11 *
Reflex   +2    +1    +4  = +7 *
Will     +5    +1    +4  = +10 * [also: +4 vs fear]
MISC: CLOAK +1; Divine grace +3
* trait: +1 for 1 round, 1/day not included

[B]OFFENSE:[/B]
[U]BAB:[/U] +6/+1; [U]MELEE:[/U] +8/+3; [U]RANGED:[/U] +7/+2; [U]CMB:[/U] +8; [U]CMD:[/U] 19 [vs demons: CMB +10 CMD 21]

[U]WEAPON        ATT  DAM      CRIT     RNG  TYPE  NOTES[/U]
LONGSWORD +1   +10  1d8+3     19-20/*2 ---   s [U]wpn focus[/U]; bonded weapon not included
    Demon bane +12 1d8+2d6+5 19-20/*2 ---  s
    power att +8 1d8+7   19-21/*2 --- s 
    Demon bane +10 1d8+1d6+9 19-20/*2 ---  s w/ [U]power attack[/U]
Morning star  +8  1d8+2       * 2    ---   b/p  cold iron
Dagger        +8   1d4      19-20/*2  10   p/s  cold iron

[B]TRAITS[/B]:
Demon Smiter - [COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/combat-traits/demon-smiter-combat[/COLOR]
Once per day when fighting demons, you gain a +4 trait bonus on a single attack roll.

Blessed -[URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/faith-traits/blessed"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/faith-traits/blessed[/COLOR][/URL]
Once per day as a swift action, you gain a +1 trait bonus on all saving throws for 1 round.

Stolen Fury - 
[sblock]
You were forced to take part in a demonic ritual as a youth after having been 
captured by cultists. Whatever the ritual’s purpose may have been, it didn’t work out 
the way your captors envisioned—rather than corrupting your soul, you absorbed the 
ritual’s energy and made it your own before you escaped to safety. Ever since, you’ve 
been haunted by strange nightmares about the ritual, and have long felt that the 
energies it bathed you in have changed you. 

Recently, those energies have changed — it’s as if you’ve finally managed to come to 
terms with your past and have turned the ritual’s aftereffects to your advantage, 
following the old adage of what doesn’t kill you makes you stronger. You’ve been  
unable to learn more about the ritual or what it was for, but the question lingers in 
the back of your head to this day. 
This nagging has instilled in you a fury against demonkind.

Today, when you face demons in combat, those energies bolster your fury, [B][I][U]granting 
you a +2 trait bonus on all combat maneuver checks against demons[/U][/I][/B]. 
A[U][I]ssociated Mythic  Path[/I][/U]: Champion. Multiple Characters: You and any other PC 
who takes this trait were all part of the same ritual, and it was only by working 
together that you managed to escape —further, the support of your fellow ritual 
survivors has played a key role in your coming to terms with it, and you retain 
a close bond
[/sblock]

[B]FEATS:[/B]
human: Weapon Focus - +1 att
  [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/weapon-focus-combat---final"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/weapon-focus-combat---final[/COLOR][/URL]
level 1: Shield Focus - [SIZE=3]Increase the AC bonus granted by any shield you are using by 1.[/SIZE]
 [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/shield-focus-combat---final"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/shield-focus-combat---final[/COLOR][/URL]
level 3: Power Attack - -2 ATT GIVES +4 DAM
  [COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/power-attack-combat---final[/COLOR]
level 5: Saving Shield - give +2 shield bonus to adjascent ally's a/c
 [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/saving-shield-combat"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/saving-shield-combat[/COLOR][/URL]
mythic 1: Shield Focus [mythic] bonus+enchantment to touch; plus more
  [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/shield-focus-mythic"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/shield-focus-mythic[/COLOR][/URL]
[sblock]
Add your shield bonus and your shield's enhancement bonus to your touch AC. 
As an immediate action, you can expend one use of mythic power to add your shield 
bonus and your shield's enhancement bonus on a Fortitude or Reflex save just 
before you roll it.
[/sblock]

possibles: 
weapon focus [mythic][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/weapon-focus-mythic"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/weapon-focus-mythic[/COLOR][/URL]
Mythic Martial Wpn prof [Mythic]
 [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/mythic-martial-weapon-proficiency-mythic"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/mythic-martial-weapon-proficiency-mythic[/COLOR][/URL]


[B]
SKILLS:[/B]   {2+1 [RACE]+1 [INT] } * 6 = 24

[B][U]SKILL                     RANKS  CS  ABIL  MISC  TOTAL[/U][/B]
Craft (Int)                1     +3   +1   ---   +5
     siege weapons
Diplomacy (Cha)            4     +3   +3   ---   +10
Handle Animal (Cha)        1     +3   +3   ---   +7
Heal (Wis)                 1     +3   +1   ---   +5
Knowledge (Engin) (Int)    1    ---   +1   ---   +2
Knowledge (nobility) (Int) 3     +3   +1   ---   +7
Knowledge (religion) (Int) 3     +3   +1   ---   +7
Perception( wis)           4     ---  +1   ---   +5
Profession (Wis)           1     +3   +1   ---   +5
     Soldier
Ride (Dex)                 1     +3   +1   ---   +5
Sense Motive (Wis)         3     +3   +1   ---   +7
Spellcraft (Int)           1     +3   +1   ---   +5

[B]FEATURES:[/B]
  [B]RACE[/B] [Human]

  [B]CLASS[/B] [Paladin]
    [B]Aura of Good [ex][/B] [COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Aura-of-Good-Ex-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Aura-of-Good-Ex-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Detect evil [sp][/B] [COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Detect-Evil-Sp-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Detect-Evil-Sp-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Smite Evil [su ][/B] 2/day[COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Smite-Evil-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Smite-Evil-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Divine Grace [su][/B] [COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Grace-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Grace-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Lay on Hands [su] [/B]3d6; 6/day[COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Lay-On-Hands-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Lay-On-Hands-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Aura of Courage [su][/B] [COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Aura-of-Courage-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Aura-of-Courage-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Divine Health [ex][/B] [COLOR=#ff0000]
[/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Health-Ex-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Health-Ex-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Mercy [su] [/B][COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Mercy-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Mercy-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
- - level 3: Shaken -[URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/conditions#TOC-Shaken"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/conditions#TOC-Shaken[/COLOR][/URL]
- - level 6: Dazed - [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/conditions#TOC-Dazed"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/conditions#TOC-Dazed[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Channel Positive Energry [su] [/B]uses 2 lay on hands[COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Channel-Positive-Energy-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Channel-Positive-Energy-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Divine bond [sp] [/B][weapon][COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Bond-Sp-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Bond-Sp-[/COLOR][/URL]

equipment: 16,000
Armor                2100 gp
  +1 mithral chain shirt      
Shield               2020 gp
  mithral +1 heavy steel shield    
Long Sword           8315 gp
  +1 demon bane [outsiders: demons] 
Morningstar            16 gp
  Cold iron
Dagger                  4 gp
  Cold iron
Cloak                1000 gp
  resistance +1
[U]Handy Haversack      2000 gp[/U]
total:             15,455


SPELLCASTING

Caster Level: 3
DC 13 + spell level
orisons: 
level 1: [1+1]
devine favor, lessor restoration
level 2: [0+1]
.
```
Background:

He was called. From his childhood he was called to the faith, then he heard a call to arms from the temple against the infadel cult that threatened the crown-a cult of demon summoning culprits, quite possibly the same ones who kidnapped him as a child. The actions of valor brought to attention of the empress The mighty works of the temple guards. They  were kept at her side until the Magno Incurso of demonic hoards. 

Once again he was called. Queen Galfrey personally put out a call to many, And he answered from her own ranks. She actually expected at least one of her personal guard to step up, He was it. To battle he ran!


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the manner of our ascension is covered in the module's backstory in this case. 

Scotley, any word on my request for special dispensation for a neutral-aligned character in my post above?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2014)

I'm thinking a Dwarven Monk (Zen Archer archetype).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2014)

Hit points? Maximum?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> I'm pretty sure the manner of our ascension is covered in the module's backstory in this case.




uhhhh, duhh. I souda figgered dat. *smacks head*


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> I'm pretty sure the manner of our ascension is covered in the module's backstory in this case.
> 
> Scotley, any word on my request for special dispensation for a neutral-aligned character in my post above?




You are correct about the back story.

Have to confer on the neutral thing. Will need to do some re-reading as well.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Hit points? Maximum?




Curses, and we tried to be so thorough too. Definitely, maximum...at first level. The other levels are more likely to be average rounded up (i.e. 5 on a d8, 4 on a d6 etc.) Again, I must confer.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2014)

Cool deal. If the good thing is enforced, then I may do an oracle...hmmm!

So many ideas.


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2014)

I just missed being in the other game of this. I am not sure I ever made up stats for my idea for that character, but apparently for a while I was keen on an aasimar horse lord ranger with the Stolen Fury campaign trait. The other possibility might be a colonial Mendevian "marine" out for zerg demon blood. I could probably build both and see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 16, 2014)

I'm interested. Thinking cleric for class choice.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> I just missed being in the other game of this. I am not sure I ever made up stats for my idea for that character, but apparently for a while I was keen on an aasimar horse lord ranger with the Stolen Fury campaign trait. The other possibility might be a colonial Mendevian "marine" out for zerg demon blood. I could probably build both and see what everyone else thinks.






sad, I had to look this up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2014)

Wow, looking at the players, We have an all star cast!


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2014)

Lots of great players and interesting ideas already!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2014)

I am using post 9 to wok with, fyi.


----------



## Kaodi (May 17, 2014)

Here is the quick and dirty version I just whipped up, minus some of the peripheral items.

Mendevian Marine, male human fighter 6/champion 1, lawful good
str 15 (17) dex 18 con 14 int 12 wis 9 cha 10
traits armour expert, child of the crusade
feats feats exotic weapon proficiency (heavy repeating crossbow), rapid reload, weapon focus (heavy repeating crossbow), point blank shot, precise shot, weapon specialization (heavy repeating crossbow), rapid shot, crossbow mastery
mythic stuff champions strike (distant barrage), armour master, mythic rapid shot
gear (so far) masterwork full plate 1650 (550), +1 evil outsider bane repeating heavy crossbow 8700 (8233.33), belt of giant strength +2 4000, custom efficient quiver 1800, masterwork dagger 302,  1111.67 gp

I read the players' guide so I know that I would be missing out by having a campaign trait and mythic path that are at odds, but I really think it is the best _fit_ for a crusader who made his own armour and weapons to suit his unusual combat style. 

The reduced cost of the full plate and crossbow come from assuming he would have crafted the masterwork versions himself before the latter was enchanted. From a numerical standpoint the strength belt is not optimal but it is for pretending that the armour is "powered armour" . I would need a ruling for how many prepared clips (and possibly refill bolts) this version of the efficient quiver would hold. The normal efficient quivers is about 60 arrows/20 javelins/6 bows, but I was hoping to just have one that just held the crossbow itself and the clips/refills, since this is basically a stand in solution for an assault rifle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2014)

I'm pretty well committed to the Dwarven Zen Archer. Stolen Fury Campaign Trait, Champion epic path. Pic is a work in progress.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2014)

High fantasy stat point buy means 20 points yes? Plus 1 for level 4, plus any racial mods...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> High fantasy stat point buy means 20 points yes? Plus 1 for level 4, plus any racial mods...




correct.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> High fantasy stat point buy means 20 points yes? Plus 1 for level 4, plus any racial mods...






Scott DeWar said:


> correct.




You have the right of it.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2014)

Anyone else planning a melee monster? I need to know if I'll have a flanking buddy or not. Cuz if not...I am starting to really feel a pure ranger build right about now. Mwahaha.


----------



## Kaodi (May 17, 2014)

All of our enemies will die in a hail of bullets pointy sticks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Anyone else planning a melee monster? I need to know if I'll have a flanking buddy or not. Cuz if not...I am starting to really feel a pure ranger build right about now. Mwahaha.




I am planning a sword and shield type. I am reasonably sure this is what you are talking about as to a melee monster-flank buddy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2014)

Gimme a few levels and Vakeva will threaten with his bow. In the meantime, he'll threaten even with bow in hand, as he's "always armed." And he ain't skeered to get to melee range, as he'll not provoke even with the bow armed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2014)

ain't skeered, huh.  Wait till heze da only un lef live in uh ring uv hungry deminz


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2014)

Ah good deal.

Hm! To rogue/ranger or to ranger...that is the question.

Ranger loses sneak attack, but has better static bonuses and more flexible feats...

I'm kinda leaning ranger. But I will still happily flank with you!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2014)

mine is gunna be a takity tank


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2014)

I'd like to talk about coffee.

I want my character to drink coffee, and would like for him to carry a coffee pot and bags of ground coffee. The book lists weight for a brewed cup of coffee, but doesn't give any measure for how many cups you can brew from a pound of ground beans. Even as strong as I make my coffee in RL ('melt the spoon' strong), I get around 40 coffee mugs from a pound of coffee. That's 80 cups, if you count those dainty little coffee/teacups as a 'cup.' Does that sound OK to our estimable GMs?

(Yeah, I know . . . it's a lot of trouble for a character quirk that's pretty much meaningless in terms of game mechanics. But it's the little things that bring me pleasure ).


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Ah good deal.
> 
> Hm! To rogue/ranger or to ranger...that is the question.
> 
> ...




Taking off my GM's cap for a moment and speaking as a fellow player, I'd say that collection of tanks and artillery you are adventuring with is going to be seriously lacking in some useful skills...


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> I'd like to talk about coffee.
> 
> I want my character to drink coffee, and would like for him to carry a coffee pot and bags of ground coffee. The book lists weight for a brewed cup of coffee, but doesn't give any measure for how many cups you can brew from a pound of ground beans. Even as strong as I make my coffee in RL ('melt the spoon' strong), I get around 40 coffee mugs from a pound of coffee. That's 80 cups, if you count those dainty little coffee/teacups as a 'cup.' Does that sound OK to our estimable GMs?
> 
> (Yeah, I know . . . it's a lot of trouble for a character quirk that's pretty much meaningless in terms of game mechanics. But it's the little things that bring me pleasure ).




Yeah, given that modern 'pounds' of coffee are only 12 ounces and that 'cups' are only about 5 or 6, I thinkk 50 dwarf flagon servings is a reasonable amount per game pound.

Oh, and I have found a truly wonderful coffee to bring to Lakecon this year. It is called La Golondrina which translates to english as 'the swallow.'

Hey, what's this ground coffee stuff. He's a monk. Shouldn't he smash the beans with the bare hands against a rock or something for maximum freshness?


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2014)

Scotley, thanks for the tip.

My current plan is to use a ranger with the Urban Ranger and Skirmisher archetypes. This means I'd have Disable Device and Trapfinding, and a handful of fun little tricks instead of spells. Hopefully that, combined with the rest of the ranger list, will help patch some of those holes.

No social skills to speak of (a little Intimidate), but since my Charisma is pretty poor, that would be a waste on me anyway. Hopefully we'll have a Charismatic sort as well.


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2014)

Already insulting the GM's Dewar?

Hmm, that's gonna cost ya.  



Scott DeWar said:


> color me wanting to join! however a couple of things:
> 
> "and mature enough"
> Will I qualify? or am I too goofy? [hush leif]
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2014)

Nice.  I totally think your Monk should grind that stuff with his bare hands every morning.  We might even be generous if he does that.  

Looking forward to "our" brew of your coffee, Scotley.  Mike can have his mud.



Scotley said:


> Yeah, given that modern 'pounds' of coffee are only 12 ounces and that 'cups' are only about 5 or 6, I thinkk 50 dwarf flagon servings is a reasonable amount per game pound.
> 
> Oh, and I have found a truly wonderful coffee to bring to Lakecon this year. It is called La Golondrina which translates to english as 'the swallow.'
> 
> Hey, what's this ground coffee stuff. He's a monk. Shouldn't he smash the beans with the bare hands against a rock or something for maximum freshness?


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> I'm pretty sure the manner of our ascension is covered in the module's backstory in this case.
> 
> Scotley, any word on my request for special dispensation for a neutral-aligned character in my post above?




After some discussion we are going to have to stick with our 'Goods Only' ruling for this game. We think it is just too important for the nature of the Mythic play. That said, a bit of tarnish on the halo with room for some redemption is certainly within the scope of Neutral or Chaotic Good.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2014)

Hragh...

Okay. I'll swish that around and see if it still works for the ranger build. If not, I'll come up with something else.

Thanks!


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Here is the quick and dirty version I just whipped up, minus some of the peripheral items.
> 
> Mendevian Marine, male human fighter 6/champion 1, lawful good
> I would need a ruling for how many prepared clips (and possibly refill bolts) this version of the efficient quiver would hold. The normal efficient quivers is about 60 arrows/20 javelins/6 bows, but I was hoping to just have one that just held the crossbow itself and the clips/refills, since this is basically a stand in solution for an assault rifle.




I like him. Unfortunately, we missed this question in our discussions. Will get back to you soon.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Hit points? Maximum?




The opening post has been updated with Hit Point information. 

ML said to tell you coffee is rare here in the war zone and costs triple book price.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Hragh...
> 
> Okay. I'll swish that around and see if it still works for the ranger build. If not, I'll come up with something else.
> 
> Thanks!




The gods are merciful, they will no doubt find an excuse to smile upon you later...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Already insulting the GM's Dewar?
> 
> Hmm, that's gonna cost ya.




 Lil ol me???? 

edit:

Hey Scottley, where in Memphis is this:

Saqqara was the necropolis for the ancient Tennessee city of Memphis and site of the oldest known pyramid in Tennesee

its from this:

http://news.msn.com/world/tomb-dating-back-to-1100-bc-found-in-egypt


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2014)

FYI I have added some stuff, including a background


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Lil ol me????
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...




Given that it is an older area and all the good stuff has been stolen I'd say it is in Orange Mound.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2014)

I'm also interested but I'm in the same game of this series that Mowgli and Shayuri are playing.  How's the group for this shaping up so far?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2014)

Looks like so far we've got a couple of artillery (Zen Archer Monk and a Heavy Repeating Crossbow wielding Fighter), a tank (Paladin) and a . . . not sure what Shayuri's going to settle on, but I _am_ sure it will be cool.

Following up on Kaodi's question about a custom Efficient Quiver, could I also have one of those built? 'Keva's got no need for the chambers that hold javelins, etc., and only needs to hold one bow size object. Can I get his customized to hold a bow and a butt-ton of arrows? And if so, how many arrows/bolt clips in a butt-ton?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2014)

*Vakeva Kiihko ('Keva)*

Dwarf Monk (Zen Archer) 6/Champion 1

[sblock=Character Pic]Updated w/ Beard!







[/sblock]

Traits: Grounded, Spark of Creation, Stolen Fury

Age: 256 (Venerable), w/ Longevity Epic Power

+1 Holy Adaptive Composite Longbow (Crafted, 9215 GP)

Brief History
- Vakeva Kiihko ('Keva to his Friends)
- Born in Lastwall
- Age 50 to 83: Fought the Belkzen Hordes
- Age 84 to 108: Wilderness Sabbatical, learning to be a Priest (Monk) of Erastil, live off the land, and make his own bows
- Age 108 to 253: Guided Adventurers and Worldwound Refugees through the wilderness of Ustalav and Belkzen to Lastwall
- Age 253: Captured by Demons on the Ustalav/Worldwound border and subjected to torture (Stolen Fury Campaign Trait)
- Age 253 to 256: Escaped from Demons, made his way across the Worldwound to Mendev. 

After he'd spent over 30 years fighting the Orcs in Lastwall, Vakeva found himself growing more and more world-weary and cynical. He left the crusades against the orcs and went into self-imposed isolation in the wilderness. There he eventually felt called to the service of Erastil. He spent the next 20 years (or so) coming to peace with himself, learning to live off the land, and growing his connection to 'Old Deadeye.'

When he was ready to reenter the world, Erastil's calling led him to serve against evil in a different way - by providing aid to those too weak to fight, showing them to safety, and fighting where he could.

~~~~~~~

In his ascenscion, 'Keva was blessed with renewed vigor. After 169 years of service to his God, he was growing old and frail. When he was captured and tortured, it took it's toll on his already battered body.

The fall into the bowels of the earth from Kenabres and the subsequent escape of the group almost did him in . . . But Erastil saw fit to bless 'Keva with renewed vigor, and charged him with the mission to fight the invasion.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2014)

Leif said:


> I'm also interested but I'm in the same game of this series that Mowgli and Shayuri are playing.  How's the group for this shaping up so far?




ML and I had a pool going on when you'd show up.  I think I owe him a silver. 
What Mowgli said. Shayuri was leaning toward urban ranger at last post.
Tailspinner voiced interest in a Cleric. 
The Zen Archer, Paladin and 'Marine' are all well on their way to complete.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Looks like so far we've got a couple of artillery (Zen Archer Monk and a Heavy Repeating Crossbow wielding Fighter), a tank (Paladin) and a . . . not sure what Shayuri's going to settle on, but I _am_ sure it will be cool.
> 
> Following up on Kaodi's question about a custom Efficient Quiver, could I also have one of those built? 'Keva's got no need for the chambers that hold javelins, etc., and only needs to hold one bow size object. Can I get his customized to hold a bow and a butt-ton of arrows? And if so, how many arrows/bolt clips in a butt-ton?




On efficient quivers. You can use the javelin slot to hold another 60 arrows. So that one is easy. You can uput extra bows, staves, etc. in with your bow. 

Kaodi's marine has a more complex situation. Those clips are obviously bulky. and a heavy reapeing crossbow is pretty big as well. We settled on a quiver having room for a loaded crossbow and 15 spare clips. That's 80 bolts. You could squeeze a couple items, like spear, stave etc in as well. You could hang a few wxtra clips from armor straps, clips etc. if you want to get a few more on board.

Oh, and some of those bolts/arrows should be tipped with cold iron. It is less important with the holy bow, but the investment is small.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2014)

Do my eyes deceive me, or is Mowgli actually planning to play a dwarf with a beard this time?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2014)

Coolness. 'Keva is carrying regular, Cold Iron & Blunt Silver arrows (blunt to get around the -1 damage). He may load some extras in his backpack to replenish the stock in his quiver, too. Can't have too many, and I haven't managed to figure a way to afford the endless ammo quality for his bow .


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2014)

Yar, I'm revising my concept a bit. Not just because of alignment, but because my original was a Natural Weapon combat style with claws...and as I read I see claws are a poor choice for fighting demons due to the difficulty of defeating demonic damage resistance with natural weapons. I could rely on Align Weapon spells...but that would put a burden on our cleric, and would threaten moments when I was quite a bit less effective than normal...

So I can still be a skill monkey of some stripe, or an arcanist. It's just that I'm an arcanist in the other game, so I thought I'd leave it open this time.

But if no one else -wants- it...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Do my eyes deceive me, or is Mowgli actually planning to play a dwarf with a beard this time?




You have it right .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2014)

If someone does play an arcanist I'm thinking of investing in a Pearl of Power and an Extend MetaMagic Rod, if that person wouldn't mind casting a daily Mage Armor for me?


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Coolness. 'Keva is carrying regular, Cold Iron & Blunt Silver arrows (blunt to get around the -1 damage). He may load some extras in his backpack to replenish the stock in his quiver, too. Can't have too many, and I haven't managed to figure a way to afford the endless ammo quality for his bow .




A small bag of holding is good for 1660 arrows or even more bolts.

 Of course we might occasionally make a roll to see if one of them has punctured the bag and spilled all the arrows into the astral plane...


----------



## Kaodi (May 18, 2014)

I missed that we get a third trait. I will have to decide on one. Way back when I originally statted up this concept (a lawful neutral level 1 fighter) he had rich parents as his second trait, so that he could afford the bow and armour he wanted from the beginning. Seeing as we *start* with 16000 that might not be optimal though, hehehe... I will have to see if I can find another suitable bow or anti-demon traits.

Also, the bit about cold iron is well noted. I had already thought about that, though I may have forgotten it soon after.


----------



## Kaodi (May 18, 2014)

I had not realized crossbows actually fell under craft (weapons), not craft (bows). That makes my dagger a little cheaper, .


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> - * EDIT * -  And if so, how many arrows/bolt clips in a butt-ton?




A 5#17 load + 1

2000/3 [weight of 20 arrows] = 666 2/3 * 20 = 13,332.7 arrows for a butt ton


----------



## Kaodi (May 18, 2014)

So other than background and incidentals like rations, this pretty much covers it. The weights are rounded up to nearest whole to account for the weight of coins. I think the next item for acquisition is going to be a handy haversack, as that would cut out the weight of things in the backpack.

Also, if someone gets a bag of holding for extra ammo, perhaps we can buy a couple of wooden ammo cases to prevent any "accidents"  .

Since you mentioned hanging extra clips of various things, I figured it would be okay to just repurpose bandoliers to hold two clips apiece.

[sblock=Jack Randlay]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter/Champion
Level: 6/1
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Abyssal, Common (Taldane)
Deity: Iomedae[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 15 (17)
DEX: 18
CON: 14
INT: 12
WIS: 9
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 63 = [6d10=45] + 12 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 6 (favored class)
AC: 21 = 10 + 9 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 19 = 10 + 9 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +6/+1 = +6 (fighter)
CMB: +9 = +3 (STR) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 23 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +7 = +5 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +6 = +2 (base) + 4 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +2 (base) - 1 (WILL) (+ 2 vs charm and compulsion)
Speed: 20 ft. 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A
Spell Failure: N/A[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 Evil Outsider Bane RHC (ranged): +13/+8 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (feat) + 2 (misc)/ DMG = 1d10+4(P), CRIT 19-20x2, RNG 120 ft
- vs. Evil Outsiders: +15/+10 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (feat) + 4 (misc)/ DMG = 1d10+2d6+4(P), CRIT 19-20x2, RNG 120 ft
MW Dagger (melee): +10/+5 = +6 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 0 (feat) + 1 (misc)/ DMG = 1d4+3(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Dex, Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Point/Level[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Proficient with all Simple and Martial Weapons, and all Armour and Shields
Bravery +2, Armour Training 1, Weapon Training 1 (Crossbows)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mythic Path Features]
Hard to Kill, Mythic Power 5/day, Surge +1d6
Champion's Strike (Distant Barrage), Armour Master 1[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Bonus Human- Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Repeating Heavy Crossbow)
Bonus Fighter 1st- Weapon Focus (RHC)
1st lvl- Rapid Reload
Bonus Fighter 2nd- Point Blank Shot
3rd lvl- Precise Shot
Bonus Fighter 4th- Weapon Specialation (RHC)
5th lvl- Rapid Shot
Bonus Fighter 6th- Crossbow Mastery
Champion 1st- Mythic Rapid Reload

Traits:
a) Child of the Crusade
b) Armour Expert
c) Focused Disciple[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 24 = [2 (class) + 01 (INT)] x 06 (LvL) + 06 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 6 
ACP: -3

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+01 =  Acrobatics          +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Appraise            +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +03    +00   +0  +00   -3   STR
+10 =  Craft: Armour       +01    +06   +3  +00        INT
+10 =  Craft: Weapons      +01    +06   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Escape Artist       +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Fly                 +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-01 =  Heal                -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +06   +3  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+08 =  Perception          -01    +06   +3  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+01 =  Ride                +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
-01 =  Sense Motive        -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Stealth             +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
-01 =  Survival            -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +03    +00   +0  +00   -3   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost        Weight
Soldier's Uniform                  -      5 lbs.
MW Full Plate                    550 gp  50 lbs.
Belt of Giant Strenght +2       4000 gp   1 lb.
Masterwork Dagger             100.67 gp   1 lb.
RHC Efficient Quiver            1800 gp   2 lbs.
- +1 Evil Outsider Bane RHC  8233.33 gp  12 lbs.
  - Loaded Cold Iron Clip        6.7 sp   1 lb.
- 15 RHC CI Clip                  10 gp  15 lbs.  
2 Bandoliers                       1 gp   -
- 4 RHC CI Clips                2.67 gp   4 lbs.  
Masterwork Backpack               50 gp   4 lbs.
- Ioun Torch                      75 gp   -
- Soul Soap                      200 gp   2 lbs.
- Traveller's Any-Tool           250 gp   2 lbs.
- Bedroll                          1 sp   5 lbs.
- Flint & Steel                    1 gp   -
- Gold Holy Symbol of Iomedae    100 gp   1 lb.
Waterskin                          1 gp   4 lbs.


Total weight carried: ~83 lbs. (~96 lbs. w/ RHC in hand)
```
Treasure: 60 pp, 24 gp, 5 sp, 6 cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 100
medium- 200
heavy- 300 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 31
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 202 lbs.
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Not Quite Pale
Appearance: Rugged
Demeanor: Pleasantly Rough[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 7
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2014)

Alright,so my ranger build is nearly done. Trickster path, Chance Encounter trait. Spiked chain wielder. Making a melee brawler ranger. Might PrC Shadowdancer, might not. Probably taking the entrance feats for it regardless since they work well for the concept. Using spiked chain cuz it's the best finessable weapon short of the elven curveblade, which doesn't make much sense for a human to be using.

I haven't abandoned the arcanist idea yet though. I was thinking a 'phoenix' flavored mage, fire elemental bloodline perhaps...though I kind of like the Celestial bloodline better, if it was flavored to be fire? HMMM. I'll have to ponder that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2014)

Shai, If you are sticking with the ranger, are you taking any teamwork feats?


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2014)

Scotley said:


> ML and I had a pool going on when you'd show up.  I think I owe him a silver.
> What Mowgli said. Shayuri was leaning toward urban ranger at last post.
> Tailspinner voiced interest in a Cleric.
> The Zen Archer, Paladin and 'Marine' are all well on their way to complete.



Owe him a silver, huh?  Oh, ye of little faith!
How's about a Half-Elven Wizard/Rogue?  Mostly wizard, but I thought a second character should dabble in skill-monkey in case the primary is unavailable for whatever reason.  I'm trying to avoid all toes, Shayuri, so maybe we can work something out?  If you really want to stay away from arcane casters this game, maybe I'll just go with a straight wiz, or if you want to get a little taste, maybe I'll go with sorcerer instead.  I think I'd actually prefer a sorcerer, because I can't seem to keep one going -- every time I try, the game folds.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> A 5#17 load + 1
> 
> 2000/3 [weight of 20 arrows] = 666 2/3 * 20 = 13,3327 arrows for a butt ton



Looks to me like you've either got a misplaced comma, or a missing decimal point in that final number.

Perhaps someone can enlighten me as to how the "butt-ton" relates to the "Sh*t-load"?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> A 5#17 load + 1
> 
> 2000/3 [weight of 20 arrows] = 666 2/3 * 20 = 13,332.7 arrows for a butt ton




Leif, thank you for catching that. I missed the decimal. 

As for the connection between butt-ton and Sh*t load:

out of the Butt comes manure or Sh*t and a ton = an almost good load of manure for a garden. Just needs a bit more ir 'x'. In my estimation X=1 by the esoteric variable * the yittrium atomic priciple / bitutgh schlyntum principle, you get the answer of 1


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2014)

Leif, if you want to play a wizard/rogue, that's okay with me. I wouldn't recommend it from a mechanics perspective, but it's your character. 

That said, if you go for a charisma-hound, a 'face' character might not come amiss. If you want a mage/rogue type, might I suggest the Archaeologist Bard archetype? I nearly went for it myself, but my Jade Regent character is already one, and I didn't want to retread. 

Sorcerors, with a little trait support to unlock class skills, also make capable faces.

I -can- go primary arcanist if you have your heart set on skillmonkeyhood, but I have to say...this ranger character is kind of sweeping me away. I'm even into the campaign trait, which is kind of unusual for me.  I'll miss having the spells, but the sheer RP will totally make up for that, I think.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2014)

Hey Shayuri are you taking any teamwork feats?


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2014)

Not planning on it currently. Why, have anything in mind?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2014)

*Teamwork feats*

There are a number that intyerest me found  off this list :

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/lookout-combat-teamwork
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/general-feats/back-to-back-teamwork
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/outflank-combat-teamwork
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/paired-opportunists-combat-teamwork
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/precise-strike-combat-teamwork
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/seize-the-moment-combat-teamwork

Any of these wold be great to have with a fellow melee monster.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2014)

Hmmmmm!

Precise Strike isn't tooooooo bad. The others seem very situationally useful. Attacks of Opportunity and Critical Hits are very infrequent events in my experience...to the point where feats that only key off of them usually aren't worth it (unless there's synergies at work, like Improved Crit + Rapier or the like).

My current plan is to get Thorn into Shadowdancer though, and that's a very feat-hungry PrC...I may not be able to spare anything until we're higher level.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2014)

'k Let me know if you decide to go this rout!


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2014)

So background in a nutshell (saving the full writeup for any comments/changes): 

[sblock]Thorn is from a small settlement near Kenabres, where her father was a ranking officer in the garrison tasked with defending the town. Near the end of the Fourth Crusade, a large force of demons en route to the front destroyed the town. Thorn survived because her father...with his access to tactical intel from his position...decided to abandon his post and flee with his wife and daughter; knowing the defenses wouldn't hold. She was 11 or 12 at the time (timeline is flexible).

Unfortunately, one warrior and his wife aren't enough to make it through to Kenabres. A scout party of cultists caught them, and executed both the parents after questioning them. What they had planned for Thorn we'll never know, because she was rescued by the guile of a strange, beautiful woman bearing the symbol of Desna. She escorted the young girl past the front into Mendev only to vanish just before a patrol appeared and picked her up. She was fostered in Kenabres, another orphan of the Crusade.

Thorn immediately sought to learn to defend herself, and changed her name (she was not born with that name). She declined to join the guard though, planning instead to wage her own war against the Wound and its demonic hosts. Her hate of demonkind is a bright, consuming flame fueled not only by the memories of the loss of her home and family but out of her survivor's guilt and secret shame of knowledge that her life was bought by her father's betrayal. He sacrificed his own honor, and everyone in the town, and she was the only one to come out of it. She fights because deep inside she is driven to make sure that his sacrifice was not in vain; that she accomplishes something that makes what he gave up worthwhile.

Even if it's the last thing she does.[/sblock]

Here's wut I got so far, mechanically. Thorn is neutral good, but believes herself to be no better than neutral, and sometimes plays the part of such, though in words more than deeds. She loathes demons and those who follow them completely, and will be a tough sell on the notion of redeeming cultists and such at first. In addition, memory of how her father found himself in a position where he had to choose between honor and life (and chose wrongly?) makes her reluctant to put herself in situations where similar conflicts might happen. Hence her reluctance to join the guard, or swear to any cause but her own. Events in Kenabres however have changed that, and she has allied with the party willingly. While she was aloof at first, their shared trials have kindled respect and loyalty in her despite herself. Perhaps with their help, the deeds she will do will be enough to give her heart some peace in the end.

I'll probably buy her a masterwork bow and some cold iron arrows as well. I'd like eventually to get her a returning throwing weapon, but that's for later. 

Thorn is designed to be capable of standing and fighting, but she's also quite mobile. Shield of Swings and Deadly Dodge give her some situational boosts to AC at the cost of mythic power or offensive potential. Power attack lets her boost her damage potential, and is especially potent against favored enemies where her bonuses cancel the penalty of the feat out. Decent against most foes, she's a nuthouse carnagemaker against demons. The humans favored enemy is specifically about cultists and so on; she doesn't make a habit of hunting people in general.  Her group bond means she can give allies some of the benefits of her favored enemies as well. In the future I plan on giving her some supernatural potential, with the Shadowdancer PrC.

Memory of her savior draws Thorn to the church of Desna, but she has no affiliation with it, and is more inclined to feel like she 'owes' Desna a debt than that she worships the goddess. She's always a little worried what she might have to do to make good on that. Nothing BAD of course, but if it means choosing between paying her debt and continuing her crusade...what will she do?

[sblock=Thorn]Neutral Good Human Urban Skirmisher Ranger 6
Str 10 
Dex 19 10
Con 14 5
Int 10
Wis 14 5
Cha 10

AC 22 (10 + 4 Dex + 6 armor + 1 dodge + 1 deflection)
HP 61
BAB +6
CMB +6
CMD 20 (10 + 6 + 4)
Init +4
Fort 9
Ref 11
Will 6
Speed 30'

Race (Human)
+2 Dex
Bonus Skill points
Bonus Feat
Favored Class: Ranger
- +6 skill points

Class (Urban Skirmisher Ranger)
Favored Enemy
- Outsiders (Evil) +4
- Humans +2
Tracking (+6 to Survival to track)
Wild Empathy
Combat Style (Two Handed Weapons)
- Shield of Swings (1/2 dmg, +4 AC on full attack action)
- Power Attack (-2 atk, +4 dmg)
Trapfinding (+3 to find and disarm traps; disarm magic traps)
Hunter's Bond (Group)
Favored Community 
- Kenabres
Hunter's Tricks 5/day
- Rattling Strike

Mythic Tier 1
Hard to Kill, Mythic Surge +1d6
Mythic Power 5/day
Path: Trickster
Attack: Fleet Charge
Abilities
- Deadly Dodge
Feats
- Mythic Weapon Finesse

Feats
B Weapon Finesse
1 Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Spiked Chain
3 Dodge
5 Mobility

Traits
- Chance Encounter (Campaign): Reroll Acrobatics, Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand or Stealth 1/day
- Knowing the Enemy (+1 with knowledge skill related to 1st favored enemy choice, and skill is class skill)
- Strong Willed (+2 trait vs Charm and Compulsion effects)

Skills 48 ranger
Acrobatics +10 (6 + 4)
Climb (Str) +6 (3 + 3)
Disable Device (Dex) +13 (6 + 4 + 3)
Intimidate (Cha) +6 (3 +0 + 3)
Knowledge (Planes) (Int) +10 (6 + 0 + 3 + 1)
Knowledge (Geography) (Int) +6 (3 + 0 + 3)
Perception (Wis) +11 (6 + 2 + 3)
Stealth (Dex) +13 (6 + 4 + 3)
Survival (Wis) +11 (6 + 2 + 3)
Swim (Str) +6 (3 + 3)

Equipment
Cash 900gp

Weapon
Cold Iron Spiky Chain of Doom +1, +11/+6 atk, 2d4+7 dmg, disarm/trip, 10lbs, 4350gp

Armor
Mithril Breastplate, +6 AC, Max Dex +5, ACP 0, 15lbs, 4500gp

Gear
Ring of Protection +1, 2000
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Traveler's Anytool, 250[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

Assuming I can loan a Pearl of Power and a use of a Metamagic Extend Rod for a casting of Mage Armor, I've got around 500 GP to contribute to a Bag of Holding or some party healing.

(And all arrows are sold in leather quivers, so no puncturing the bag )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]



Shayuri said:


> I'd like eventually to get her a returning throwing weapon, but that's for later.




*Wanderer's Touch (Su) [Desna]*
Mythic Origins pg. 6
As a swift action, you can expend one use of mythic power to imbue a weapon in your hand with the throwing and returning weapon special abilities. These weapon special abilities apply only to you, and this effect lasts for 1 minute per tier. By expending one use of mythic power as part of a full attack, you can will the thrown weapon to slice through multiple foes in 1 round, allowing you to make up to your full number of attacks that round against multiple opponents. The weapon strikes the first foe, then bounces to the next, and so on, before returning to you at the beginning of your next turn.

_This seems tailor made for Thorn, right down to the tie-in with Desna. I can picture her spiked chain hurtling across the battlefield, twisting and whipping around to smite every demon around before slapping back into her palm._


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Leif, if you want to play a wizard/rogue, that's okay with me. I wouldn't recommend it from a mechanics perspective, but it's your character.
> 
> That said, if you go for a charisma-hound, a 'face' character might not come amiss. If you want a mage/rogue type, might I suggest the Archaeologist Bard archetype? I nearly went for it myself, but my Jade Regent character is already one, and I didn't want to retread.
> 
> ...




Ok, thanks for the advice.  How's about a 'face' half-elven sorcerer/archaeologist instead of a bard?  Or, wait, maybe bard is better.  Nah, I tend more toward sorcerer, I think.  Not as good on combat, but much better with spells.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2014)

Hm! I might look into that once she's actually part of Desna's faith. 

Hard to say! There's some really good mythic stuff, and Returning isn't hard to get on a throwing weapon. I wouldn't spend a looooooot of money on it. Magic and cold iron and maybe holy or something. I'm thinking a chakram, cuz they're entertaining.

But I will keep that in mind as I plan my mythic powers...

-----

Leif, as for sorceror, you can't be an archaeologist sorceror, cuz it's a bard archetype.   But a sorceror would work well! What bloodline are you thinking? You'll probably want a talent to get Diplomacy unless your bloodline gives it to you...


----------



## Fenris (May 20, 2014)

Still have space gentlemen? Queenie and I are available and this sounds up our alley.

Edit: Queenie says she would play either a arcane caster (full) or a rogue. (which are her preferred classes anyway, but you seem to be in dire need of them)


----------



## Kaodi (May 20, 2014)

This is my pretty cheesy background with extremely liberal references to my source material for this character, hehehe...

[sblock=Background]The first Randlay to join the Mendevian Crusades was Jack's grandmother, a fearsome and indomitable woman from Galt who helped hold the line against the demon army as the first ward stones were being constructed. After the Second Mendevian Crusade came to and end she returned home to find that the fiance she had left behind had waited for her for those long years and they settled down to start a family. 

By the time the Third Crusade started, the Randlay elders had left Galt, sensing the coming political storm, and founded a new home in Eastern Mendev on the shores of the Lake of Mists and Veils. It was unfortunate that they had fled a figurative witch hunt only to wind up in the middle of an actual one, but the family endured. 

Jack was born in the time between the Third and Fourth Crusades. When the latter finally was called it was Jack's father turn, as well as the rest of the second generation Randlays, to take up arms to beat back the demon hordes. His father was a brave warrior, but it cost him his life in the second year of the Crusade. A powerful demon by the name of "Zerg" slew Jack's father while he bought his company time to regroup. It was a noble sacrifice, but one that left a bitter taste in the mouth of the young Jack, fourteen years old at the time. That name stuck with him ever afterward, his hatred of it such that whenever he thinks of or sees any demon the name rages across his mind. All of the demons are his nemesis Zerg to him. 

Jack's aunts and uncles, several of which even survived the Crusade, made sure that he was looked after. But without his fathers income, he did not have the same opportunities to train and arm himself that he might have had.

Some time after his father's death, the second most defining thing in Jack's life occurred. He had a dream. A dream of clashing armies, but not ones like those he knew. Men fought in bulky metal armour, and used some kind rapd fire projectile weapon he had never seen, yet perhaps reminiscent of stories he had heard about strange Numerian technology. The foes they fought were like demons, yet somehow they were not. Innumerable deaths were inflicted on both sides, but these warriors gave as good as they got: maybe even better, combing heavy armour with heavy artillery, a tactic rarely endorsed by any military teacher Jack had known. With this dream a feverish idea was implanted in the mind of Jack Randlay: he would pioneer a new style of fighting, one like that from his dream. It would not be cheap, so the young would-be Crusader had to learn the skills necessary to craft his own armour and weapons. The full-plate worn by knights would be his stand-in for the strange armour he had seen, and a repeating heavy crossbow was the best approximation of the weapons he could come up. A rare and special weapon, it was hear that the skils he had painstakingly learned might be of the most use. 

The Fourth Crusade ended a couple of years before Jack was ready, though by then he was more than old enough to join. Eager to test his methods in real battles with the demons, Jack was in Kenabres on his last night before joining the cause. And what would you know: opportunity knocked. Hard.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2014)

Fenris, I've got an Urban Ranger, who's got a lot of the rogue skillmonkey role down. That's not to say an actual rogue wouldn't also be useful. 

I think Leif is planning a sorceror as well...but again, it's hard to ever claim a group hasn't got -enough- arcane firepower.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

OK, subject to last minute changes (of course) as he's still got a little money left to spend and the rest of the party isn't complete, here's a stat block for 'Keva.

[sblock=Vakeva Kiihko]*Vakeva Kiihko*
Male Dwarf Monk (Zen Archer) 6/Champion 1
LG Medium humanoid (dwarf)
*Init *+2; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +15
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *19, touch 19, flat-footed 17 (+2 Dex, +7 untyped)
*hp *61 (6d8+23)
*Fort *+9, *Ref *+8, *Will *+11; +2 vs. poison, spells, and spell-like abilities
*Defensive Abilities *defensive training (+4 dodge bonus to AC vs. giants), hard to kill
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *40 ft.
*Melee *dagger +6 (1d4+2/19-20) and
. . unarmed strike +6 (1d8+2)
*Ranged *raivo (+1 holy adaptive composite longbow) +12 (1d8+5/×3+2d6 vs. Evil)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows, +1 on attack rolls against goblinoid and orc humanoids, ki strike, magic, mythic power (5/day, surge +1d6), zen archery
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *14, *Dex *14, *Con *14, *Int *12, *Wis *22, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+4; *CMB *+6; *CMD *25 (29 vs. bull rush, 29 vs. trip)
*Feats *Craft Magic Arms & Armor, Deadly Aim, Deadly Aim [M], Improved Precise Shot, Improved Unarmed Strike, Master Craftsman, Perfect Strike, Point Blank Master, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Focus (longbow), Weapon Specialization (longbow)
*Traits *grounded, spark of creation, stolen fury
*Skills *Acrobatics +10 (+14 jump, +16 to jump, +12 on balance-related checks), Climb +6, Craft (bows) +15, Knowledge (history) +8 (+10 on checks that pertain to dwarves or their enemies), Knowledge (religion) +8, Linguistics +3, Perception +15, Profession (Wilderness Guide) +10, Survival +8, Swim +6;* Racial Modifiers *lorekeeper
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Dwarven, Infernal, Varisian
*SQ *ac bonus, fast movement, high jump, ki archery, ki arrows, ki defense, ki pool, rock stepper, slow fall, unarmed strike
*Combat Gear *arrows (blunt, silver) (20), arrows (cold iron, durable) (100), extend metamagic rod (lesser), pearl of power (1st level); *Other Gear *raivo (+1 holy adaptive composite longbow), dagger, efficient quiver, masterwork artisan's tools, backpack, masterwork, bedroll, coffee (ground) (5), coffee pot, hammock, mess kit, survival kit, masterwork, dwarven trail rations (10), waterskin (2), 568 gp, 4 sp, 5 cp
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +7* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Deadly Aim -2/+6* Trade a penalty to ranged attacks for a bonus to ranged damage.
*Defensive Training +4* Gain a dodge bonus to AC vs monsters of the Giant subtype.
*Fast Movement (+20')* The Monk adds 10 or more feet to his base speed.
*Fleet Charge (Ex)* As a swift action, use 1 power to move speed & attack (+1 bonus, bypass all DR).
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4/-1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Grounded* +2 trait bonus on balance-related Acrobatics checks.
*Hard to Kill (Ex)* Automatically stabilize when dying, and only die at neg Con x 2.
*Hatred +1* Gain a racial bonus to attacks vs Goblinoids/Orcs.
*High Jump (+6/+26 with Ki point) (Ex)* +6 to Acrobatics checks made to jump.
*Improved Precise Shot* Ignore AC bonuses and miss chance from anything less than total cover/concealment.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Ki Archery (Su)* 1 Ki point: +50' range increment for bows.
*Ki Arrows (Su)* 1 Ki point: bow deals the same damage as unarmed strike.
*Ki Defense (Su)* A monk can spend 1 point from his ki pool to give himself a +4 dodge bonus to AC for 1 round.
*Ki Pool (Su)* You have a ki pool equal to 1/2 your monk level + your Wisdom modifier.
*Ki Strike, Magic (Su)* If you have ki remaining, unarmed strikes count as magic to overcome DR.
*Longevity (Su)* You don't take penalties to physical ability scores due to aging.
*Lorekeeper* +2 for Knowledge (History) checks relating to dwarves and their enemies. These checks can be made untrained.
*Master Craftsman (Craft [bows])* +2 to chosen craft skill, its ranks count as CL for Craft Magic Arms and Armor and Craft Wondrous Item.
*Mythic Power (5/day, Surge +1d6)* Use this power to perform your mythic abilities.
*Perfect Strike (2d20) (6/day)* With certain weapons, roll twice, higher is attack, lower is confirmation roll.
*Point-Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into melee.
*Rock Stepper* Ignore rubble, broken ground, or steep stairs when taking 5 ft step.
*Slow Fall 30' (Ex)* Treat a fall as shorter than normal if within arm's reach of a wall.
*Spark of Creation* Cost to create magic items is reduced by 5%.
*Stolen Fury* +2 trait bonus to CMB vs. Demons
*Surge (1d6) (Su)* Use 1 power to increase any d20 roll by the listed amount.
*Unarmed Strike (1d8)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
*Zen Archery (Su)* Use WIS instead of DEX for ranged attacks with a bow.
--------------------
- Vakeva Kiihko ('Keva to his Friends)
- Born in Lastwall
- Age 50 to 83: Fought the Belkzen Hordes
- Age 84 to 178: Wilderness Sabbatical, learning to be a Priest (Monk) of Erastil, live off the land and make his own bows & arrows
- Age 178 to 253: Guided Adventurers and Worldwound Refugees through the wilderness of Ustalav and Belkzen to Lastwall
- Age 253: Captured by Demons on the Ustalav/Worldwound border and subjected to torture
- Age 253 to 256: Escaped from Demons, made his way across the Worldwound to Mendev. 

After he'd spent over 30 years fighting the Orcs in Lastwall, Vakeva found himself growing more and more world-weary and cynical. He left the crusades against the orcs and went into self-imposed isolation in the wilderness. There he eventually felt called to the service of Erastil. He spent the next 20 years (or so) coming to peace with himself, learning to live off the land, and growing his connection to 'Old Deadeye.'

When he was ready to reenter the world, Erastil's calling led him to serve against evil in a different way - by providing aid to those too weak to fight, showing them to safety, and fighting where he could.

~~~~~~~

In his ascenscion, 'Keva was blessed with renewed vigor. After 169 years of service to his God, he was growing old and frail. When he was captured and tortured, it took it's toll on his already battered body.

The fall into the bowels of the earth from Kenabres and the subsequent escape of the group almost did him in . . . But Erastil saw fit to bless 'Keva with renewed vigor, and charged him with the mission to fight the invasion.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2014)

Mowgli, neat! How the heck did you get 22 Wisdom though? @_@

And a +1 Holy Adaptive weapon is 19,000gp, plus the cost of the masterwork weapon. Our starting budget is 16,000...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

He's Venerable Age (+3 to all mental stats), with the Longevity Mythic Power (no penalties to physical stats for age).

Invested two feats and a trait (Master Craftsman, Crafts Magic Arms and Armor and Spark of Creation) as well as six skill points (Craft Bows) so that he could craft the bow himself (9215 GP)


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2014)

You clever rascal you!


----------



## Kaodi (May 20, 2014)

Seems that between Jack and Vakeva gold spent on crafting arms and armour after the game begins will go a long way,  .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

That's what I was thinking as well, Kaodi. 'Keva's got no problem making stuff for other party members.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> You clever rascal you!




My experience with Monks has been that you really need every advantage you can get if they're gonna carry their weight. In spite of that, I've always liked the class. Glutton for punishment, I guess.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> This is my pretty cheesy background with extremely liberal references to my source material for this character, hehehe...




Hey, I like cheese if it isn't too smelly. Would you like the name of a demon you are likely to encounter down the road?


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2014)

Is Thorn's background okay? I wasn't sure if the whole "small town destroyed" element was okay in the context of the 4rth Crusade...I can think of something else if it doesn't work.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Is Thorn's background okay? I wasn't sure if the whole "small town destroyed" element was okay in the context of the 4rth Crusade...I can think of something else if it doesn't work.




Was just about to comment. Works for me. There has been a lot of loss and destruction. ML may have a different opinion, but looks good to me. DeWar's too. 

Can't wait to see the rest of the group come together. I hope you'll take the time we have to build some ties between you as well.


----------



## Queenie (May 20, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Was just about to comment. Works for me. There has been a lot of loss and destruction. ML may have a different opinion, but looks good to me. DeWar's too.
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of the group come together. I hope you'll take the time we have to build some ties between you as well.




Speaking of which, did you Fenris's post (#80)?


----------



## Kaodi (May 20, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Hey, I like cheese if it isn't too smelly. Would you like the name of a demon you are likely to encounter down the road?




Are you saying my cheese is too smelly?


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Still have space gentlemen? Queenie and I are available and this sounds up our alley.
> 
> Edit: Queenie says she would play either a arcane caster (full) or a rogue. (which are her preferred classes anyway, but you seem to be in dire need of them)




I missed this this morning. Was the last post of the page.

Bring 'em on. We've got a ways to go until the game starts.

By my count with Fenris and Queenie we have 8 posts of interest and about 3 characters nearing completion. So I'd say we are right on track.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Speaking of which, did you Fenris's post (#80)?




I had missed it. Thanks for the poke.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Are you saying my cheese is too smelly?




It has a certain ripe funk to it, but not ready for the rubbish bin just yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2014)

Scotley said:


> It has a certain ripe funk to it, but not ready for the rubbish bin just yet.




* - Cough - *


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2014)

Queenie and/or Fenris, if one of you wants a rogue, I wouldn't mind switching to a non-urban ranger at all.

In fact, I kind of want to. I just looked at Favored Terrain again. Muahaha.


----------



## Queenie (May 20, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Queenie and/or Fenris, if one of you wants a rogue, I wouldn't mind switching to a non-urban ranger at all.
> 
> In fact, I kind of want to. I just looked at Favored Terrain again. Muahaha.




I have no problem playing a rogue or a wizard or sorcerer, whatever the group wants and needs. I haven't thought too much about a character type not knowing if there was room or not. So I'm open. 

Fenris is leaning towards a melee based cleric.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2014)

Queenie said:


> I have no problem playing a rogue or a wizard or sorcerer, whatever the group wants and needs. I haven't thought too much about a character type not knowing if there was room or not. So I'm open.
> 
> Fenris is leaning towards a melee based cleric.




This adventure can definitely support multiple clerics or multiple arcanists. I think we've about got the ranged combat area covered, but otherwise there is room for just about anything.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2014)

Multiple clerics/divine casters would be almost a necessity I wager. One cleric can only do so much per round, and coordinating spell lists can help cover holes, and lets you prepare spells that are situationally useful instead of focusing entirely on bread and butter.

As for rogue, I only mention it because Fenris' first post mentioned it. Don't feel like you have to do it...but if you decide you want to, let me know. I'll switch from a trapfinding urban ranger to a favored terrain finding regular ranger.

There is feat support for the Favored Terrain trait that would be super good in a demon-focused campaign.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> There is feat support for the Favored Terrain trait that would be super good in a demon-focused campaign.




Does that work in the Abyss? Just a point of curiosity no particular reason for asking...


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2014)

As it happens...yes. Favored Terrain (Abyss) is a thing.

And it is a thing I'd be taking. In conjunction with a feat, it gives you bonuses against extraplanar abyssal natives even outside the Abyss.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2014)

Scott, I see you mention in the OP a mythic trait. I cannot find any thing of a mythic trait. Did you mean a mythic feat?


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> As it happens...yes. Favored Terrain (Abyss) is a thing.
> 
> And it is a thing I'd be taking. In conjunction with a feat, it gives you bonuses against extraplanar abyssal natives even outside the Abyss.




Might be useful.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 20, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Scott, I see you mention in the OP a mythic trait. I cannot find any thing of a mythic trait. Did you mean a mythic feat?




I believe they are referring to the campaign traits as mythic traits. So you choose one of the campaign traits and then two additional traits beyond that.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Scott, I see you mention in the OP a mythic trait. I cannot find any thing of a mythic trait. Did you mean a mythic feat?




They are the Campaign traits found starting on page 5 of the free players guide to the adventure path. There is a link in the OP. There is one trait tailored to each Mythic Path. Each one also ties in with specific events in the adventure path.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2014)

Ah, got it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 20, 2014)

What I have so far:

[sblock=Isolde Lianne Faithborne : Human Cleric of Sarenrae]INFORMATION
      Name: Isolde Lianne Faithborne
      Race: Human
     Class: Cleric
     Level: 6
 Alignment: Neutral Good
 Languages: Common
     Deity: Sarenrae
      Size: Medium
    Gender: Female
       Age: 22
    Height: 6-1"
    Weight: 185#
Hair Color: Blond
 Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Tan

ABILITIES
STR 14 +2 [3 points, +1 4th level]
DEX 12 +1 [2 points]
CON 14 +2 [5 points]
INT 10 +0 [0 points]
WIS 16 +3 [5 points, +2 Race]
CHA 14 +2 [5 points]

COMBAT
        HP: 50 [6d8+12]
        AC: 21 [10 base, +1 Dex, +7 Armor, +3 Shield]
  AC Touch: 11 [10 base, +1 Dex]
Flatfooted: 20 [10 base, +7 Armor, +3 Shield]
      Init: +1 [1 Dex]
       CMB: +6 [4 BAB, +2 Str]
       CMD: 17 [10 base, +4 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Dex]
 Fortitude: +7 [5 Base, +2 Con]
    Reflex: +3 [2 Base, +1 Dex]
      Will: +8 [5 Base, +3 Wis]
     Speed: 30'

WEAPON
+1 Cold Iron Scimitar: Attack: +7 [4 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Magic]
                       Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 18-20; x2+2 fire, Type: S

RACIAL
 Abilities: +2 Wis
      Size: Medium
     Speed: 30'
   Favored: Cleric (+1 bonus on CL checks made to overcome the SR of outsiders/level)
   Skilled: +1 skill point
Bonus Feat: +1 feat

CLASS: Cleric
 Armor/Weapons: Light, Medium, Shield (-Tower) / simple, scimitar
          Aura: Good
Channel Energy: 3d6; 7/day; heal living or damage undead; 30 feet radius; Will save for half damage, DC 17
       Domains: Good, Healing

FEATS
Alignment Channel: Evil (human) - can choose to channel energy heal/harm evil outsiders
Improved Channel (1st) - Add 2 to the DC of saving throws made to resist the effects of channel energy ability.
Extra Channel (3rd) - Can channel energy two additional times per day.
Channeled Shield Wall (5th) - As a swift action, can spend a use of channel energy to grant yourself and adjacent allies a +2 deflection bonus while using a shield for 6 minutes.

TRAITS
Flame of the Dawnflower (Sarenrae) - Whenever a critical hit with a scimitar is scored, deal 2 additional points of fire damage to the target.
Beacon of Faith - Once per day as a free action, may treat your caster level as if it were 2 levels higher when using one of the granted powers of a domain or when casting one of the domain spells.
Touched by Divinity - Begin play with a silver holy symbol of Sarenrae for free. Gain Cure Light Wounds as a spell-like ability usable once per day (1d8+5).

MYTHIC:
Mythic Feat:
Extra Mythic Power (Mythic) - Gain two extra uses of mythic power each day.
Hard to Kill (Ex) - Whenever you're below 0 hit points, you automatically stabilize without needing to attempt a Constitution check. If you have an ability that allows you to act while below 0 hit points, you still lose hit points for taking actions, as specified by that ability. Bleed damage still causes you to lose hit points when below 0 hit points. In addition, you don't die until your total number of negative hit points is equal to or greater than double your Constitution score.
Mythic Power (Su): 7/day
Surge (Su): You can call upon your mythic power to overcome difficult challenges. You can expend one use of mythic power to increase any d20 roll you just made by rolling 1d6 and adding it to the result. Using this ability is an immediate action taken after the result of the original roll is revealed. This can change the outcome of the roll.
Divine Surge:
Recalled Blessing (Su): You can expend one use of mythic power to cast any one divine spell without expending a prepared spell or spell slot. This spell must be one you prepared today. You can't apply metamagic feats to this spell. If the spell requires a saving throw, non-mythic creatures roll twice and take the lower result. If the spell heals damage or requires you to attempt a caster level check to cure an affliction or remove a condition, roll twice and take the higher result.
Path Ability: 
Faith's Reach (Su): Whenever you cast a divine spell with a range of touch, you can instead cast the spell with a range of 30 feet. If the spell normally requires a melee touch attack, it instead requires a ranged touch attack.

SKILLS 18 [(2 base, +1 race) x 6 levels]:
Diplomacy +11 (6 ranks, +3 CS, +2 Cha)
Heal +12 (6 ranks, +3 CS, +3 Wis)
Sense Motice +12 (6 ranks, +3 CS, +3 Wis)

CARRYING CAPACITY
 Light:  58#
Medium: 116#
 Heavy: 175#

EQUIPMENT
Explorer's Outfit (0gp, 0#, worn)
+1 Cold Iron Scimitar (4330gp, 4#, belt)
+1 Mithral Breastplate (5200gp, 15#, worn)
+1 Mithral Heavy Steel Shield (2520gp, 7.5#, carried)
Silver Holy Symbol (0gp, 1#, neck)
Backpack (2gp, 2#, back)
Ioun Torch (75gp, 0#, backpack)
4 Wands of CLW (3000gp, 0#, backpack)
17 Potions of CLW (850gp, 2#, backpack)
18 Days of Iron Rations (9gp, 18#, backpack)
2 Waterskins (2gp, 8#, backpack)
Total (15988gp, 57.5#, light)

FINANCES: 12 gp

DOMAINS:
Good:
Touch of Good (Sp): As a standard action, can touch a creature granting a sacred bonus of +3 on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round and can be used 6/day.
Domain Spells: 1st-protection from evil, 2nd-align weapon (good only), 3rd-magic circle against evil
Healing:
Rebuke Death (Sp): As a standard action, can touch a living creature below 0 hit points, healing it for 1d4+3 points of damage and can be used 6.day.
Healer's Blessing (Su): All cure spells are treated as if they were empowered,  increasing the amount of damage healed by half (+50%). This does not apply to damage dealt to undead with a cure spell. This does not stack with the Empower Spell metamagic feat.
Domain Spells: 1st-CLW, 2nd-CMW, 3rd-CSW

SPELLS
Orisons: 4
1st Level: 4+1
2nd Level: 4+1
3rd Level: 3+1[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> What I have so far:




Nice, definitely rounds out the party with 'face' skills and healing/channeling.


----------



## Kaodi (May 20, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Hey, I like cheese if it isn't too smelly. Would you like the name of a demon you are likely to encounter down the road?




Sure. Something animalistic would probably be the most appropriate given the source, but you are the one with the insight into what would work best for the story.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2014)

A question: How do you qualify for mythic feats? Just have your first tier? which means we would not be able to get any mythic feats yet I figure.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2014)

Questions:

Do you even still need my 'face' sorcerer?
How many traits do we get, 2 or 3?  
And presumably that doesn't include the Mythic deals, whatever they are?


----------



## Fenris (May 21, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> A question: How do you qualify for mythic feats? Just have your first tier? which means we would not be able to get any mythic feats yet I figure.




You get one at 1st tier, I think every other level after that. Some feats have tier pre-reqs


----------



## Fenris (May 21, 2014)

Ok, I think I have my basic concept. Some manner of combat oriented cleric. Probably Kellid. Maybe a level of two of fighter or barbarian. But  definitely standing up front with the paladin


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> A question: How do you qualify for mythic feats? Just have your first tier? which means we would not be able to get any mythic feats yet I figure.




Like Fenris said - one at first tier, which we've already gained. So one Mythic Feat.



Leif said:


> Questions:
> 
> Do you even still need my 'face' sorcerer?
> How many traits do we get, 2 or 3?
> And presumably that doesn't include the Mythic deals, whatever they are?




We still don't have an arcane caster of any stripe (Queenie hasn't posted that she's settled on a concept yet). And as Shayuri said, more arcane casters can't be a bad thing. We've got two Cleric apps, two ranged weapon specialists, a tank and a skirmisher. There's some overlap - the Clerics look like they'll be able to tank some.

Three traits, one of which has to be from the player's guide.

(Did I get that all correct, oh estimable GMs?)


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2014)

Ooops, finally read the first post in this thread.  It's amazing how many questions are answered there!


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> A question: How do you qualify for mythic feats? Just have your first tier? which means we would not be able to get any mythic feats yet I figure.




Fenris and Mowgli seem to have beat us to the answer on this one. Let us know if you need more.


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2014)

Leif said:


> Ooops, finally read the first post in this thread.  It's amazing how many questions are answered there!




You know me dude I try to cover all the bases. And what I missed I've tried to add. But I'll try to answer the most important question. Like all adventure paths there are ample opportunities for both ass-kicking characters and more social sorts. Right now we seem to have more than an adequate measure of ass-kickers, but not many social butterflies. The adventure path assumes some kingdom building and mass combat type stuff as well as more traditional social stuff, so another 'face' would be useful. As yet no one has posted an arcanist of any stripe. While Queenie has voiced interest in such, she has also said she's still looking.


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Like Fenris said - one at first tier, which we've already gained. So one Mythic Feat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, rumor has it Fenris is going to play a particularly tank like character.


----------



## Queenie (May 21, 2014)

Leif said:


> Questions:
> 
> Do you even still need my 'face' sorcerer?
> How many traits do we get, 2 or 3?
> And presumably that doesn't include the Mythic deals, whatever they are?




Okay, I think I'm going to go with sorcerer or arcanist. Leif, if you want to be the face character go ahead but I imagine naturally we would both have high CHA. I don't want to take a role away from you though!


----------



## Queenie (May 21, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Yep, rumor has it Fenris is going to play a particularly tank like character.




He can't help himself. He can't separate the barbarian in himself from his characters. So no matter what he chooses to play he always has that natural urge for destruction lol. 

I'm pretty sure he's going with some sort of fighting cleric.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2014)

Fenris said:


> You get one at 1st tier, I think every other level after that. Some feats have tier pre-reqs




Got it. Thanks. Appreciate the answer!!



Fenris said:


> Ok, I think I have my basic concept. Some manner of combat oriented cleric. Probably Kellid. Maybe a level of two of fighter or barbarian. But  definitely standing up front with the paladin




that's appreciated!



Leif said:


> Ooops, finally read the first post in this thread.  It's amazing how many questions are answered there!




so much to say, so little space 



Scotley said:


> Fenris and Mowgli seem to have beat us to the answer on this one. Let us know if you need more.



'K boss. The answer is really good, too.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2014)

Okay, so it sounds like I need to keep trapfinding. That woiks. I ken do that.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2014)

*Banaq, Elf Sorcerer*

Here's Banaq so far (still at L1, of course):

[sblock=Banaq]
Banaq [means roughly 'Can't Get Right']
Elf, N/G,  Favored Class – Sorcerer
Sorcerer 1 [Arcane Bloodline]
0 XP

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S12 (2pts)
D13 (3pts)+2=15
C13 (3pts)-2=11
I13 (3 pts)+2=15   Languages:  Elvish, Common, Draconic, Celestial
W12 (2 pts) 
C15 (7 pts=15)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S12 +1
D15 +2
C11 +0
I15 +2
W12 +1
C15 +2

BAB:  0

AC: __ [10+_]
HP: 7 [6+0+1]

SAVES:
Fort +0
Ref: +2
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment effects
Immune to magical _sleep_ effects
+2 Caster level checks to overcome magic resis.

SKILLS 2+2=4 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha+2 CS = +4
Knowledge (Arcana) 1 rank +2 Int +2 CS = +5
Perception 0 rank +2 racial +1 Wis =+3
Spellcraft 1 rank +2 Int +2 CS =+5 [+2 racial bonus to id prop of magic items=+7 total]
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +2 CS = +6

Weapon Proficiencies
Longbow
Longsword
Rapier
Shortbow
All Simple Weapons

FEATS 1
???


SPELLS [known at L1 4/3][Per day: L0 – At Will, L1 - 3]
Bleed - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Mage Hand – 0
Open/Close - 0

Mage Armor - 1
Summon Monster I - 1

PP
GP  16,000
SP  
CP

EQUIPMENT [16,000 gp starting funds]

Traits:  1. _____ [Campaign Trait] 2. _____ 3. ____

History:  Banaq is not your typical Elf.  His name means, essentially, 'Can't Get Right' in Elvish.  Orphaned as an infant in an attack by orcs, Banaq was given his name by other Elves who found him, and then he was adopted by the Human ambassador to his village who was one of very few survivors of the attack.  His adoptive father instilled in Banaq a great appreciation for social interaction as well as Elvish art, literature, culture, and language.  He was raised in a home where Elvish was spoken almost exclusively, so he considers it his native tongue even though he was taught it by Humans instead of Elves.  Banaq's study of Elvish culture sparked his great interest in magic, but he did not have the intellectual aptitude for wizardly studies.  He made do by apprenticing himself to a Half-Elf Sorcerer.  He did receive the usual Elvish instruction in swordplay, however.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2014)

Leif...I am confused. You list the elf racial stat adjustments of +2 Dex, +2 Int and -2 Con...but then you also list +2 Charisma as racial. Wuh?

And Weapon Focus requires BAB +1, which sorcerors don't have at level 1. You could take it at level 3 or 5 though.

For an elf sorceror, check out the Sage bloodline, which lets you swap Intelligence for Charisma for the purpose of sorcery. It's a variant of the Arcane bloodline.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2014)

I took an old character sheet for a bard and tried to convert it.  Guess I missed a few things.  Made some corrections below.  And then made some more corrections and then some more.  Think I've got it now?


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Sure. Something animalistic would probably be the most appropriate given the source, but you are the one with the insight into what would work best for the story.




[sblock=Kaodi]The female vrock Vorimeraak would make a good nemesis in place of 'Zerg'. She has been rewarded for slaying so many crusaders by being elevated to Mythic status herself. You could have followed her 'career' by gathering rumors and tales from the Worldwound over the years. She has risen in the evil ranks and the latest word is that she can turn an unwilling victim into a demon by a foul ritual. Does that fit your idea?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2014)

Could some folks take a looky look at the pali on post 9 and give corrections and opinions? If every one does, or one does, any and all would be appreciated!!

thank you in advance.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2014)

Gave it the once-over. Looks pretty solid.

You have the damage wrong on his longsword though. A Bane weapon does +2d6 damage to the bane, not 1d6.

I didn't see anything about his Paladin Mount either. I think they get that at...5th level?

Oh, and your Touch AC looks off to me. You have it as 17, but it should be 14, I think. 10 + 1 for your dex, and +3 for your mythically touchy shield bonuses.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Gave it the once-over. Looks pretty solid.
> 
> You have the damage wrong on his longsword though. A Bane weapon does +2d6 damage to the bane, not 1d6.
> 
> ...




bane damage fixed

paladin gets either holy mount or sword. not both any more

touch ac is armor bonus [3] = magic [1]+ dex [1]= 15

flat foot i think was off, reduced to 17


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Could some folks take a looky look at the pali on post 9 and give corrections and opinions? If every one does, or one does, any and all would be appreciated!!
> 
> thank you in advance.






Shayuri said:


> Gave it the once-over. Looks pretty solid.
> 
> You have the damage wrong on his longsword though. A Bane weapon does +2d6 damage to the bane, not 1d6.
> 
> ...




I think Shayuri got most of these right. I think you've chosen to go with a weapon ability instead of a mount, but I don't see where you've added it. I didn't crunch the numbers on all the gear and it looks like you haven't picked spells either.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2014)

No, your flatfooted AC is fine. Your dex bonus is only +1, so your AC 19 drops to AC 18.

Touch AC is 10 + 1 for dex, + 2 for shield + 1 for enhancement to shield.

If your Shield Focus feat AC bonus applies (and it probably should) then your Touch AC is indeed 15.

Good catch on the weapon thing, didn't know that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2014)

hmmm . . . pick spells.

then

I think the shield focus applies to touch ac


----------



## Kaodi (May 22, 2014)

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] That would work fine I think. Can I cite the name in a revised background or should I keep it to myself?


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2014)

Now, we're supposed to go ahead and ascend to Mythic Rank 1 after we advance to Character Level 6, right? [Sorcerer 6, in my case]

Are we going to discuss our respective Mythic Paths as part of the group's formation?  Personally, I tend to favor the Archmage path for Banaq, but Guardian and Marshal are possibilities too, I suppose.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2014)

We are starting out level 6, mythic rank 1. 

Thorn is a Trickster, but I'm planning on making -extensive- use of the Trickster's ability to steal traits from other Paths to get Champion and Guardian abilities as well as Trickster ones.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] That would work fine I think. Can I cite the name in a revised background or should I keep it to myself?




It is yours to share or keep secret as you see fit.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2014)

Leif said:


> Now, we're supposed to go ahead and ascend to Mythic Rank 1 after we advance to Character Level 6, right? [Sorcerer 6, in my case]
> 
> Are we going to discuss our respective Mythic Paths as part of the group's formation?  Personally, I tend to favor the Archmage path for Banaq, but Guardian and Marshal are possibilities too, I suppose.




Those of you who share the same character trait may share the same experience.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2014)

'Keva is taking the Champion path, with the Stolen Fury campaign trait. Backstory is that he was captured by demons on the border between the Worldwound and Ustalav as he was leading a group of refugees from Worldwound to Lastwall. The group was tortured and slaughtered, he was captured and forced to watch as they were, um, tortured and slaughtered. He was then experimented upon. Managed to escape and make his way to Kenabres (sp?), where he eventually "fell in" (literally) with this motley crew.


----------



## Kaodi (May 23, 2014)

[sblock=Revised Background]The first Randlay to join the Mendevian Crusades was not, at the time, a Randlay at all. Jack's grandmother, Jezelle Kerrvan of Galt, was engaged but not wed to Calros Randlay, a some-time merchant and minor state official. Jezelle was a fearsome and indomitable woman, possessed with strength and skill in combat as well as the sense of conscience and duty required to volunteer for a war one would likely not come back from in a far off land. But survive she did, helping to hold the line against the demon armies as the ward stones were being constructed. After the Second Crusade came to an end she returned home to Galt to find that Calros had never lost faith with her in those long intervening years. So they settled down (relatively speaking, for one just as Jezelle) and began a family.

By the time the Third Crusade had begun the Randlay elders had left Galt with their family, sensing the coming political storm, and found a new home in Eastern Mendev on the shores of the Lake of Mists and Veils. Calros contacts from office had afforded him the foresight to see what was headed their way in Galt, but by this time Jezelle had not been a crusader for a good many years and thus was not in the know of how they had left a land on the brink of figurative witch hunts for a land with actual witch hunts. Those were some rough years for the Randlay family, as Jezelle and her older daughter both at times came under scrutiny, but they endured.  

Jack Randlay was born during the period between the Third and Fourth Crusades to Jarot Randlay and his wife Olevia. Jarot was the third son of Jezelle and Calros, their fourth child overall, and had grown up having to fight a little bit harder to be heard. When the Fourth Crusade was called, Jarot was the first of his many siblings to enlist. Jack was twelve at the time, plenty old enough to understand the necessity of his father leaving. But he was still very unhappy to see his father go.

Jarot Randlay was a brave warrior, taking after his mother in this regard perhaps more than any of his other siblings. In two years of fighting he distinguished himself several times on the battlefield, earning a solid reputation. But his bravery would end up costing him his life, though not without good cause. A particularly deadly vrock by the name of Vorimeraak had been carving a bloody swath through the ranks of the crusaders for years, and as such became a priority target for defeat in battle. When notice went out that a squad was being assembled to deal with her, Jarot volunteered. Setting back out to the front, they soon found an opportunity to confront the vrock during a particularly brutal battle. Jack's father led his men into combat, but Vorimeraak summoned reinforcements and the tide of battle quickly turned against the crusader hit squad. His comrades falling into disarray under the demons onslaught, Jarot made the heroic decision to engage the vrock in single combat, fighting ferociously to pin her down while his comrades regrouped and fought a retreating action. The decision would cost him his life, as he would succumb to Vorimeraak's scythe like claws, but the wounds he inflicted were nearly as grievous and the vrock was forced to retreat herself rather than pursue the other crusaders.

No matter how heroic the sacrifice however, losing a father can be a crushing blow to a boy. For years afterward Jack was plagued by nightmares of Vorimeraak, and while these caused him fear in no small amount, his hatred of the vrock only grew with each passing night. And unfortunately, without his father's income, Jack was not able to begin training for the day when he might have his revenge. His aunts and uncles, several of whom survived the Crusade, made sure that he was looked after. But now seemingly destined for an ordinary trade, it would be a long time before he could afford to outfit himself for war.

But them something happened; the second most defining thing in Jack Randlay's life. Now fifteen, Jack was in the midst of one of his nightmares. He was on a rocky bluff looking over a terrible battle between ragged crusaders and a demon army. The crusaders were clearly overmatched, being cut down at an alarming rate. Here and there a crusader would momentarily appear to have his fathers face, or a demon would suddenly look like what he imagined his nemesis Vorimeraak appeared as. Suddenly though on a ridge a short distance away a figure appeared, dressed in bulky armour that looked at least as heavy as any knight's and carrying what appeared to be a huge crossbow - without the bow. The figure waved his arm forward and just then a whole phalanx of like soldiers crested the hill. The first silently yelled, "Fall back!" to the beleaguered crusaders below, who seemed to hear him even without sound. The crusaders began to retreat towards the ridge, and that it was when it happened: the mysterious soldiers raised their weapons and opened fire on the advancing horde. It may have been just a dream, but Jack could swear he had never seen arrow fire quite like this. The bulky soldiers fired projectile after projectile without pausing to reload. Demons were falling fast, and then the original force of crusaders rallied and reformed ranks at the base of the ridge. The demons advanced and their own artillery began focusing on the strange soldiers, some of whom fell under the return fire. But as demons clashed with crusaders below, the other men, like something out of a tale from Numeria, continued to rain fire down upon their foes. A fast moving force of the demons flanked the ridge and charged up to tear apart the soldiers, but the purpose of their heavy armour came clearly into play as the drew knives and engaged in melee. 

The dream ended abruptly as Jack was woken for breakfast, but the impression left upon him would last a lifetime. Jack Randlay would become like those warriors with their counter-intuitively matched armaments, he would master a new style of fighting. Before that night he had never expressed an interest in working with a hammer and anvil, but as the reality of the incredible cost of outfitting himself such sunk in he realized he would have to be able to forge his specialized gear himself. In his fevered imagination he could already see himself holding a completed repeating crossbow in his hands, and immediately he dropped what he had been learned to newly apprentice to a smith.  

Owing to the skills he had come to late and the vast sums of money his plan would require, the end of the Fourth Crusade came and went before Jack was ready to enlist. But Crusade or not Crusade Jack Randlay was not to be stopped. He was in Kenabres the night before his enlistment in the army. The night everything went deep South. For a man eager to see real combat to test out his theories, opportunity was had come to knock. Hard.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2014)

Sir Sheldon deBir is  Champion path, with the Stolen Fury campaign trait as well.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2014)

All of you with the stolen fury trait are expected to have been part of the same experience. We'll leave the details to you, but you will need to come to a consensus.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2014)

Excellent! Haven't looked at Sheldon's background. 'Keva's been running an escape route for Worldwound refugees for something like 75 years, and was caught about three years ago. Maybe Sheldon was escorting the group from their refuge in the Worldwound to meet with 'Keva and transfer them to his care, and they got caught together? Innocents slaughtered, Paladin and Monk captured and tortured only to escape and make their way to Kenabres just in time to witness the fall of its dragon guardian (I can't remember the dragon's name and don't want to go over to the other thread to look it up right now), fall beneath the city and make their way out.

So Sheldon and 'Keva's history together would be somewhat longer than their history with the others.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2014)

*history in flux*

Well, tentatively I have that he was part of a cult kidnapping where he was supposed to have been a human sacrifice to help open the world wound. This was duruing his childhood.

Here it is:

He was called. From his childhood he was called to the faith, then he  heard a call to arms from the temple against the infadel cult that  threatened the crown-a cult of demon summoning culprits, quite possibly  the same ones who kidnapped him as a child.

I left it sketchy just in case it needed to be changed. I know, Me? using foresight?? Inconceivable!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2014)

Hmmm. Possibly we should find out who else has this trait. I can adjust the time of 'Keva's capture fairly easily given his age. Maybe it was a few years earlier and Sheldon was one of the refugees 'Keva was escorting. The demons needed an innocent soul as well as a worldly one for their ritual.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2014)

doable.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2014)

Hey guys! look, its a paladin!

http://editorial.autos.msn.com/vehicles-of-the-us-military#14


----------



## Queenie (May 25, 2014)

So I just want to be clear. Is it assumed that we did the first adventure path together as a group and we all know each other already?

Also, was our "moment of ascension" into mythic characters a group thing or we can come up with that on our own? 

Fenris and I are working on the characters every day so hopefully soon we have something up. At the moment, for me, it's looking like a sorcerer or arcanist who should have good diplomacy and bluff, with either the celestial or arcane bloodline. 

I loovveeee to throw fireballs, and haven't done it in sooooo long, so we're looking into making that fit for her.


----------



## Queenie (May 25, 2014)

I just read the mythic stuff. OMGeeeeeeeee! Really exciting


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2014)

I've taken Banaq to L6, but still haven't done the Mythic thing.  Here he is so far.  DMs please review?

He's still missing traits, too.  A little help would be greatly appreciated.  Still missing equipment, too, but I can probably manage that one.

[sblock=Banaq]
Banaq [means roughly 'Can't Get Right']
Elf, N/G,  Favored Class – Sorcerer
Sorcerer 6 [Arcane Bloodline]
0 XP

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S12 (2pts)
D13 (3pts)+2=15
C13 (3pts)-2=11
I13 (3 pts)+2=15   
W12 (2 pts) 
C15 (7 pts=15) +1 L4
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores:
S12 +1
D15 +2
C11 +0
I15 +2  Languages:  Elvish, Common, Draconic, Celestial
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  +3

AC: 12 [10+2]
HP: 32 [6+0+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]

SAVES:
Fort +2
Ref: +4
Will: +6
+2 to save vs. Enchantment effects
Immune to magical _sleep_ effects
+2 Caster level checks to overcome magic resis.


SKILLS 2+2=4 pts /Level, 16 @ L4
Bluff 1 rank +2 Cha+2 CS = +5
Disguise 3 ranks +2 Cha +2 CS = +7
Knowledge (Arcana) 6 ranks +2 Int +2 CS = +10
Knowledge (Planes – class skill) 3 rank + 2 Int +2 CS = +7
Perception 2 rank +2 racial +1 Wis =+5
Spellcraft 5 ranks +2 Int +2 CS =+9 [+2 racial bonus to id prop of magic items=+11 total]
Use Magic Device 6 ranks +2 Cha +2 CS = +10

Weapon Proficiencies
Longbow
Longsword
Rapier
Shortbow
All Simple Weapons

FEATS 1
Arcane Strike [+1 damage and weapons used are considered magical]
Point Blank Shot [+1 att & dam if target w/in 30 feet]
Weapon focus, Longbow [Att = +3 [BAB]+2 [DEX]+1[WF]=+6] [+7 if target <30 feet]


SPELLS [known at L6: 7/4/2/1][Per day at L6: L0 – At Will, L1:7 [___], L2:6 [___], L3:4[___]]

Dancing Lights - 0
Detect Magic – 0
Light - 0
Mending - 0
Message - 0
Mage Hand – 0
Read Magic - 0

Burning Hands – 1
Identify - 1
Mage Armor - 1
Magic Missile – 1

Mirror Image - 2
Summon Monster II – 2

Deep Slumber - 3

PP
GP  16,000
SP  
CP

EQUIPMENT [16,000 gp starting funds]

Traits:  1. _____ [Campaign Trait] 2. _____ 3. ____

History:  Banaq is not your typical Elf.  His name means, essentially, 'Can't Get Right' in Elvish.  Orphaned as an infant in an attack by orcs, Banaq was given his name by other Elves who found him, and then he was adopted by the Human ambassador to his village who was one of very few survivors of the attack.  His adoptive father instilled in Banaq a great appreciation for social interaction as well as Elvish art, literature, culture, and language.  He was raised in a home where Elvish was spoken almost exclusively, so he considers it his native tongue even though he was taught it by Humans instead of Elves.  Banaq's study of Elvish culture sparked his great interest in magic, but he did not have the intellectual aptitude for wizardly studies.  He made do by apprenticing himself to a Half-Elf Sorcerer.  He did receive the usual Elvish instruction in swordplay, however. 
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 25, 2014)

Hi Queenie,

Good question!  Scotley and I spoke briefly about that but we did not really come to a conclusion.  You of course brought up our unfinished business.    I think the easiest thing would be to assume we finished the first adventure and the characters ascended together but we could probably be persuaded to consider other stories if someone has a strong feeling another way.

Scotely, Do you want to weigh in as well?



Queenie said:


> So I just want to be clear. Is it assumed that we did the first adventure path together as a group and we all know each other already?
> 
> Also, was our "moment of ascension" into mythic characters a group thing or we can come up with that on our own?
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Hi Queenie,
> 
> Good question!  Scotley and I spoke briefly about that but we did not really come to a conclusion.  You of course brought up our unfinished business.    I think the easiest thing would be to assume we finished the first adventure and the characters ascended together but we could probably be persuaded to consider other stories if someone has a strong feeling another way.
> 
> Scotely, Do you want to weigh in as well?




I'll post the expected method of Mythic power gain from the adventure sometime today. I had assumed that would be the way of it, but I don't want to spoil the fun for anybody by locking you in. It really works best if you follow, but hey, we want everyone to have a good time too. It is assumed you all made it through the first adventure together and earned some allies in the process. I'll get that posted today as well I hope.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2014)

Queenie said:


> So I just want to be clear. Is it assumed that we did the first adventure path together as a group and we all know each other already?
> 
> Also, was our "moment of ascension" into mythic characters a group thing or we can come up with that on our own?
> 
> ...




Queeny, here's a thought for you:

*Spell Specialization*
Benefit: Select 1 spell of a school for which you have taken the Spell Focus feat. 

Treat your caster level as being 2 higher for all level-variable effects of the spell.

I have a fire mage in Living pathfinder that can throw fireball like a pitcher at a 
ball game.

however, a wordo f caution. I had started him as a 1 trick pony and against a dragon 
blooded opponent, then later against salamanders, he was helpless. Now he carries a 
lightning bolt and magic missile spells just to be cautious

if you want to see the character build, here it is:
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Heinrich_Schreibersen_(Scott_DeWar)


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2014)

Leif said:


> I've taken Banaq to L6, but still haven't done the Mythic thing.  Here he is so far.  DMs please review?
> 
> He's still missing traits, too.  A little help would be greatly appreciated.  Still missing equipment, too, but I can probably manage that one.
> 
> ...




Looks like you are off to a good start. Will review and advise in more detail later today or in the morning.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2014)

Leif, build looks legal and all. The attribute buy seems...really weird to me, but it's not illegal. 

If I were to give advice, I'd say knock the Intelligence down to 12, Dex up to 16, Str down to 10, and Con to 12. The remaining point could go to Intelligence (to set you up for Combat Expertise or whatever) or Wisdom or Str, I guess since it boosts your carry capacity there.

Alternatively, if you could scrape up 6 points from other stats (ie - Str to 10, Dex to 14, Int to 12 or something similar), you could put it into Charisma for a base score of 17, then put the levelup on that for a Cha of 18. And that is good for sorcery. 

And as for Spell Specialization, be careful with it because it doesn't allow variable effects to exceed the limit allowed by the spell. So you'd get +2 dice of damage on Fireball, but you'd still cap out at 10 dice at level 8. That makes the feat a lot less valuable on spells that don't have open-ended progression.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2014)

Scotley, mleibrock, I did some rechecking, filled in some more blanks, etc, and here's what I believe to be the completed L6 Banaq, less mythic stuff:

[Oh, and, Shayuri, thanks for the advice, but i'll stick with my build.  Changed longbow to just +1.  Thanks, I think I knew that.]

[Also corrected my math -- had two more gp left than I thought.]

[sblock=Banaq, L6 final except for traits]
Banaq [means roughly 'Can't Get Right']
Elf, N/G,  Favored Class – Sorcerer
Sorcerer 6 [Arcane Bloodline]
15,000 XP [fast]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S12 (2pts)
D13 (3pts)+2=15
C13 (3pts)-2=11
I13 (3 pts)+2=15   
W12 (2 pts) 
C15 (7 pts=15) +1 L4
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores:
S12 +1
D15 +2
C11 +0
I15 +2  Languages:  Elvish, Common, Draconic, Celestial
W12 +1
C16 +3

Traits:  
1. Touched by Divinity (Correllon) [Campaign Trait] 
2. _____ 
3. ____

BAB:  +3

AC: 14 [10+2(dex)+2(BondedRing)], 18 w/ mage armor, 22 w/ MA+Shield
HP: 32 [6+0+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]

SAVES:
Fort +2
Ref: +4
Will: +6
+2 to save vs. Enchantment effects
Immune to magical _sleep_ effects
+2 Caster level checks to overcome magic resis.


SKILLS 2+2=4 pts /Level, 24 @ L6
Bluff 1 rank +2 Cha+2 CS = +5
Disguise 1 rank +2 Cha +2 CS = +5
Knowledge (Arcana) 6 ranks +2 Int +2 CS = +10
Knowledge (Planes – class skill) 3 rank + 2 Int +2 CS = +7
Perception 2 rank +2 racial +1 Wis =+5
Spellcraft 5 ranks +2 Int +2 CS =+9 [+2 racial bonus to id prop of magic items=+11 total]
Use Magic Device 6 ranks +2 Cha +2 CS = +10

Weapon Proficiencies
Longbow
Longsword
Rapier
Shortbow
All Simple Weapons

FEATS 1
Eschew Materials [Sorcerer bonus feat]
Arcane Strike [swft action for +1 to all wpn dam/5 caster lvls (+2@L6) and wpns considered magical]
Point Blank Shot [+1 att & dam if target w/in 30 feet]
Weapon focus, Longbow [Att=+3[BAB]+2[DEX]+1[WF]=+6,+7 if targ <30ft, Dam=1d8+2, +3<30ft]

SORCERER BLOODLINE POWERS [ARCANE]
Class Skill: Knowledge (Planes)
Bonus Spells: Identify, Invisibility
Arcane Bond (Item):  Ring (+2 Protection, Feather Falling – 5,100 gp total crafting cost]

SPELLS [known at L6: 7/4/2/1][Per day at L6: L0 – At Will, L1:7 [___], L2:6 [___], L3:4[___]]
[spell DC=10+3+SL]

L0, DC 13
Dancing Lights - 0
Detect Magic – 0
Light - 0
Mending - 0
Message - 0
Mage Hand – 0
Read Magic - 0

L1, DC 14
Burning Hands – 1 [15 ft. cone a/e, 5d4 damage, Ref save halves]
Identify [bloodline spell, 3rd] – 1 [+10 on spellcraft checks to id magic items, d. 3rounds/level]
Mage Armor – 1 [Conj., +4 armor bonus to AC, d. 1hr/level]
Magic Missile – 1 [3 missiles @ L6, 1d4+1 each]
Shield [Abj. +4 AC bonus, blocks magic missiles, stacks with mage armor, d. 1min/level]

L2, DC 15
Mirror Image - 2
Summon Monster II – 2
Invisibility [bloodline spell, 5th] – 2 [d. 1 min./level]

L3, DC 16
Deep Slumber – 3 [affects 10 HD of creatures, d. 1 min/level]

PP
GP  3
SP  20
CP

EQUIPMENT [10,900Starting Funds-4,695=6,205 gp-5,100Bonded Item=1,105-750Wand=355-350]
Longbow +1 [2,375 gp., Att +7, +8<30Ft, Dam 1d8+3(+4<30Ft)]
Quiver, 40 arrows [2 gp]
Rapier +1 [2,320 gp., Att +3BAB+1Str=+4, Dam 1d8+1Str+1Ench+2Feat=1d8+4]
Wand of Color Spray [10 charges, CL5]
Potion, Cure Lt. Wnds (CL 5, 1d8+5 hp cured) x3
Potion, Cure Mod Wnds (CL 5, 2d8+5 hp cured) x1



History:  Banaq is not your typical Elf.  His name means, essentially, 'Can't Get Right' in Elvish.  Orphaned as an infant in an attack by orcs, Banaq was given his name by other Elves who found him, and then he was adopted by the Human ambassador to his village who was one of very few survivors of the attack.  His adoptive father instilled in Banaq a great appreciation for social interaction as well as Elvish art, literature, culture, and language.  He was raised in a home where Elvish was spoken almost exclusively, so he considers it his native tongue even though he was taught it by Humans instead of Elves.  Banaq's study of Elvish culture sparked his great interest in magic, but he did not have the intellectual aptitude for wizardly studies.  He made do by apprenticing himself to a Half-Elf Sorcerer.  He did receive the usual Elvish instruction in swordplay, however. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> And as for Spell Specialization, be careful with it because it doesn't allow variable effects to exceed the limit allowed by the spell. So you'd get +2 dice of damage on Fireball, but you'd still cap out at 10 dice at level 8. That makes the feat a lot less valuable on spells that don't have open-ended progression.




very good advice, but two things.

1) you can change your spell that is specialized every other level

2) I recall a feat that will allow an increase of max dice of damage. I am looking for it during commercial breaks


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2014)

Leif, as it please you, of course. 

Deep Slumber is a risky choice for a spell, but that's another build choice of course.

Longbow of Frost needs an enhancement bonus of +1 before the Frost goes on, so it's quite a bit more expensive than 2000gp for the enchantment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2014)

8000 to be exact


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> very good advice, but two things.***edit***
> 2) I recall a feat that will allow an increase of max dice of damage. I am looking for it during commercial breaks




found it. Intensified spell. +1 spell adjustment, allows an increase of up to +5.

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/metamagic-feats/intensified-spell-metamagic

What I don't see is can you take this feat multiple times and would they stack? such as double intensified fireball to make it a level 5 spell and produce 20 die 6 of damage.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2014)

Shayuri -- Why don't you like my build?

DeWar --  But we're not high enough level to use that feat on a third level spell, anyway.

And I made some more changes to my character in the post below, like I fixed his longbow -- +1 instead of Frost -- and stuff like that.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2014)

Hee hee, I apologize. It's not that I don't -like- it. It's just that my math censor is grimacing. Here's why:

Sleep spells are always risky for several reasons. First, with your 16 Cha, your save DCs are gonna be a bit low, and sleeps are save or nothing. Second, lots of things are resistant and/or immune to sleep magic. And last, it's pretty easy to get someone out of a sleep effect.

There's a lot of far more devastating 3rd level spells. 3rd level is a real workhorse level for arcane spells. You have Haste and Heroism and Displacement, Blink, Fireball/Lightning Bolt, Summon Monster III ain't bad... And of course Dispel Magic.

I'm not going to say you're wrong, because this is your character...but it's a fairly weak spell for him.


----------



## Queenie (May 25, 2014)

I don't know if it helps at all, but for 3rd level spells I'm taking Fireball this level and next level will get Dispel Magic for Arcana Bloodline (Leif will too) and will be taking Haste.


----------



## Queenie (May 25, 2014)

I do however need some help choosing 2nd level spells. I'm going to post my character soon and hope for some suggestions!


----------



## Queenie (May 25, 2014)

Okay, so this is my messy half finished character. I welcome suggestions! I stink at making characters. Fenris is good at it, but he has to finish his own   So I still need some spells, feats and equipment / magic items. Plus I will work on cleaning it up.


Height  5’ 10”; Weight 140# ; Hair: Auburn ; Age  18; Patron Deity:
Sex: Female  Race: Aasimar (Musetouched)  Class: Sorceress/Mythic Archmage  Level:6/M1
Alignment: Chaotic Good  Size: Medium   Type: Humanoid
Init  +3; Senses Perception +0
Languages : Common,  Celestial,  Abysal

AC  12, touch 12, flat-footed 10
HP:   38 (HD: 6 +5d6@4 +6 Con +6 Favored Class) 
Fort +3 , Ref +5 , Will+5 
Speed 30ft.
Melee +2
Ranged +6
Base Atk +3; CMB; CMD
Special Actions
Combat gear: None

Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 12 , Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 20
Racial Traits: 
Ability Score Racial Traits:
Standard Racial Traits
•	Ability Score Racial Traits: Aasimars are insightful, confident, and personable. They gain +2Wisdom and +2 Charisma.
•	Type: Aasimars are outsiders with the native subtype.
•	Size: Aasimars are Medium creatures and thus have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•	Base Speed: Aasimars have a base speed of 30 feet.
•	Languages: Aasimars begin play speaking Common and Celestial. Aasimars with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, and Sylvan. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
Defense Racial Traits
•	Celestial Resistance: Aasimars have acid resistance 5, cold resistance 5, and electricity resistance 5.
Feat and Skill Racial Traits
•	Skilled: Aasimar have a +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Perception checks.
Magical Racial Traits
•	Spell-Like Ability (Sp): Aasimars can use daylight once per day as a spell-like ability (caster levelequal to the aasimar's class level).
Senses Racial Traits
•	Darkvision: Aasimar have darkvision 60 ft. (they can see perfectly in the dark up to 60 feet.)
Azata-Blooded (Musetouched)
The musetouched epitomize freedom and joy, and travel the world to liberate less fortunate individuals.
Ancestry Azata
•	Typical Alignment CG
•	Ability Modifiers +2 Dex, +2 Cha
•	Alternate Skill Modifiers Diplomacy, Perform
•	Alternate Spell-Like Ability Musetouched gain glitterdust as a spell-like ability.
•	Musetouched Race Traits: Bralani's Step, Lillend's Harp

SQ : Arcane Bloodline [sblock] Class Skill: Knowledge (Planes).
Bonus Spells: identify (3rd), invisibility (5th), dispel magic (7th), dimension door (9th), overland flight (11th), true seeing (13th), greater teleport(15th), power word stun (17th), wish (19th).
Bonus Feats: Combat Casting, Improved Counterspell, Improved Initiative,Iron Will, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus (Knowledge [arcana]), Spell Focus, Still Spell.
Bloodline Arcana: Whenever you apply a metamagic feat to a spell that increases the slot used by at least one level, increase the spell's DC by +1. This bonus does not stack with itself and does not apply to spells modified by the Heighten Spell feat.
Bloodline Powers: Magic comes naturally to you, but as you gain levels you must take care to prevent the power from overwhelming you.
Arcane Bond (Su): At 1st level, you gain an arcane bond, as a wizard equal to your sorcerer level. Your sorcerer levels stack with any wizard levels you possess when determining the powers of your familiar or bonded object. Once per day, your bonded item allows you to cast any one of your spells known (unlike a wizard’s bonded item, which allows him to cast any one spell in his spellbook). This ability does not allow you to have both a familiar and a bonded item.
Metamagic Adept (Ex): At 3rd level, you can apply any one metamagic feat you know to a spell you are about to cast without increasing the casting time. You must still expend a higher-level spell slot to cast this spell. You can use this ability once per day at 3rd level and one additional time per day for every four sorcerer levels you possess beyond 3rd, up to five times per day at 19th level. At 20th level, this ability is replaced by arcane apotheosis.
[/sblock]

Feats : Eschew Materials,  Improved Familiar (5th lvl), +2 more

Traits:  Riftwarden Orphan (+2 Concentration checks)
Affable (Social) [sblock] You gain a +2 trait bonus on Diplomacy checks to gather information, and can do so in half the normal time. In addition, Diplomacy and Knowledge (local) are always class skills for you. [/sblock]
Heavenly Touch (Regional) [sblock] At will, you can touch a dying creature to stabilize it as a standard action. [/sblock]

Skills 24 Skill Points
+13 Bluff (5 rank +5 Cha +3 CS)
+15 Diplomacy (5 rank +5 Cha +3 CS +2 Race) +17 gather info (half time)
+9  Intimidate (1 rank + 5 Cha +3 CS)
+6  Kn (Arcana) (2 rank +1 Int +3 CS)
+5  Kn (Local) (1 rank +1 Int +3 CS)
+6  Kn (Planes) (2 rank +1 Int +3 CS) 
+8  Perform (Sing) (1 rank +5 Cha +2 Race)
+10 Spellcraft (6 rank +1 Int +3 CS)
+9  Use Magic Device (1 rank +5 Cha + 3 CS)

Spells: 
Spells per Day: 1st: 7 2nd 5 3rd 4
Spells Known:  0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message,  +1
	1st level: Identify (Bloodline), Magic Missile, +3
	2nd level: Invisibility (Bloodline), +2
	3rd level: Fireball
7/4/2/1 base feat gets you another 3rd known
Familiar: Juvenile Pseudodragon 
Equipment: 16,000 gp
Background:


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2014)

Hey Folks,
I have a few feats free. Any interest in some teamwork feats? I know this was brought up earlier. Our paladin has a nice feat for an adjacent ally. Anyone else on the front line?


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2014)

Okay! Looks like a solid character! A very good face/caster.

I'll just quickly point out a few things that caught my eye first of all:

You get a few more hit points. Mythic tiers give bonus HP per tier. For 1st level, I thiiiiink it's 4, but I'm not sure if it's the same for Archmage as for Trickster. 

Your base AC is 13, not 12. Dex mod is +3.

You have too many skill points. Sorcerors get 2+int bonus, and your int bonus is 1, for a total of 3 skill points per level. You have 24 skill points listed, which would imply you have 4 points per level.

You have the azata aasimar type, which replaces the usual aasimar stat boosts (+2 wis/+2 cha) with alternate (+2 dex/+2 cha). You mention this in the race stat block, but you also list the default stat boosts, which makes it a bit confusing. I'd suggest replacing the default bonuses for Aasimar with the replacement values for the azata aasimar, just to make sure there's no misunderstanding about what bonuses you get.

Glitterdust as an SLA is -nice-. Kudos on that. 

You have Improved Familiar, which is one of my favorite feats, but a pseudodragon has Caster Level 7 as a prereq. It might be worth your while taking something else at level 5, and waiting one level to get your familiar.

Which brings me to suggestions!

What feats you want depends a lot on what you want your build to do. You have a high Charisma, so investing in spells that make use of that, and Spell Focus, could be worth your while. If you want to blast things and hurt 'em real bad, it's hard to go wrong with Empower Spell. In just 2 levels you'll be pumping out Empowered Scorching Rays, and no one laughs at those except red dragons. If you want to shore up your defenses, take a look at Dodge or Great Fortitude...or even Toughness.

Special mention: As we're in a game where fighting outsiders will explicitly happen a lot, Spell Penetration is your -friend-.

Spells! For sorcerors, I favor Dancing Lights over Light, since it's more versatile and you can repeat-cast it infinitely so duration's not likely to be an issue.

At first level, you will want either Mage Armor or Shield. I usually go with Shield, since you'll usually have slots available to drop for it, and one cast will usually last for an entire combat. It also stacks with most other AC boosts mages get, including the Bracers of Armor (which Mage Armor does not stack with), and blocks magic missiles to boot. You might want to invest in a Touch spell as well, like Shocking Grasp or Chill Touch, in case someone gets close and you can't easily get away. Plus, your familiar can deliver those...which can be a nasty surprise for a foe who's ready to ignore the pesky thing. Protection from Evil is likely to be very useful in this game as well!

With three 1st level picks, my suggestion would be Shield, Protection from Evil, and Shocking Grasp. Burning Disarm is also pretty good, though useless against natural weapons. I like Color Spray too, but we're already past the levels where it's maximally effective. If you want some magic to help in noncombat situations, Charm Person or Hypnosis can really simplify interrogations.

At 2nd level, it's hard to beat Scorching Ray for sheer firepower. The only problem with it is that it has the same energy descriptor as Fireball, which makes you vulnerable to energy resistance. That said, it's still a good choice. You have Glitterdust as an SLA, otherwise I'd say that's your second pick hands-down. It's a beast of a spell, a real workhorse at all levels. Other possibilities include: Resist Energy, Frigid Touch (kind of low damage, but the staggering can be very nice, and it can be delivered via Familiar Express), Mirror Image (one of the better personal defense spells), Alter Self (very flexible set of possible bonuses, and it's a disguise too!), Cat's Grace and/or Bear's Endurance, Rope Trick (for resting behind enemy lines).

I would pick Scorching Ray and either Mirror Image or Alter Self for 2nd level. And whichever of those two you don't go with immediately, that should be your next pick.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2014)

Fenris, sadly, Thorn's build doesn't have any open feats for a...long time. This is probably not a big loss though, cuz she's being designed to be a consummate skirmisher. She will be moving around a lot, making special attempts to get through lines and harass/kill enemy ranged attackers and support units. But I know the player of the paladin was asking about teamwork feats too, so you will probably find a receptive ear there.


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Okay! Looks like a solid character! A very good face/caster.
> 
> I'll just quickly point out a few things that caught my eye first of all:
> 
> ...




Most of those are my errors I hadn't caught yet as I juggled builds and stats. Thanks for the catches.

She is a Musetouched, but I left the standard stat block for an Aasimar there for her reference. But it is a good idea to consolidate it in the final version.

As for mythic, all I had done was identify the path. I wasn't sure we got HP for mythic levels. 

And the familiar is not a familiar, yet. So nothing mechanically yet, just a wee tiny pseudodragon that may at the worse emit a small puff of rosy smoke  But cleared with the DMs


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> At first level, you will want either Mage Armor or Shield. I usually go with Shield, since you'll usually have slots available to drop for it, and one cast will usually last for an entire combat. It also stacks with most other AC boosts mages get, including the Bracers of Armor (which Mage Armor does not stack with), and blocks magic missiles to boot.




See, and I usually take Mage Armor just so I'm not burning an action every time I get into combat . At our level, one casting lasts most of the day. Minute/level spells might as well be listed as "1 combat per casting" spells. I do have to say that the stacking and MM protection that shield brings to the table are nice. I often pick up a wand of Shield, and take Mage Armor as a learned spell.

Hmmm. That could be a viable use for the extra gold I have - 500's not enough to get a fully charged one, but 'Keva could buy 'most' of the wand and share it in exchange for an arcane type using it on him. An AC of 27 (w/ Mage Armor and Shield) would be nothing to scoff at. Probably not for every fight, given the previously mentioned economy of action, but maybe for the ones we know are gonna be really tough. Oh, wait . . . it's Demons. They're _all_ gonna be tough .


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2014)

Well, I didn't accomplish what I planned today. Will try again tomorrow. I'm happy to see the characters coming together.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Hee hee, I apologize. It's not that I don't -like- it. It's just that my math censor is grimacing. Here's why:
> 
> Sleep spells are always risky for several reasons. First, with your 16 Cha, your save DCs are gonna be a bit low, and sleeps are save or nothing. Second, lots of things are resistant and/or immune to sleep magic. And last, it's pretty easy to get someone out of a sleep effect.
> 
> ...




No apologies necessary.  You seem to be better at this than I am, so I'm just trying to understand more.  But, on the other hand, I don't want to get into a situation where I even give the -appearance- of min/maxing.

Many of my choices were made taking roleplaying into consideration over butt-kicking-number-crunching.  However, RP just doesn't always get the bulldog fed when you've got demons trying to put your butt in a sling.  Also, ahh, aren't demons immune to _sleep_ effects?  That's a spell that I could change out soon, though, so it's not going to be a death sentence.  I want to avoid the same old _Lightning Bolt/Fireball_ rut, however.  Hmm, _Dispel Magic_ does open up whole new vistas.....maybe I should consider choosing that one instead.  But _Haste_ wouldn't even require a saving throw - it's an auto-success.  I could pair it up with _Slow_ when I next add a new spell, so I could _haste_ us and _slow_ them, giving us four actions to their one, but they'd still get by with a pretty easy save.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2014)

I would definitely avoid spells that rely on saving throws to get their effect across. Fortunately, that still leaves you with options. In general, spells that use ranged touch attacks will serve you well, as they often offer no save protection. That will also dovetail nicely with your skill and support with bows, since the same feats (Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, etc) work equally well for arrows and spells.

In fact, there are some spells (Gravity Bow, True Strike, and others) that are specifically useful for boosting the mage's performance with weapon fire. Might look into those, with an eye for Arcane Archery?

Food for thought.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2014)

I just did some looking through all of the Pathfinder PDFs  I have with spells in them, or at least all the ones I could easily find.  I found a bunch, but most are just ... well ... weird.  Looks like _Haste_ and _Dispel Magic_ are the two leading contenders at this point.  Anyone have any opinions/preferences to tell me?

_Gravity Bow_ is a first level spell, but I might want to switch something out for that one, for sure.


----------



## Queenie (May 26, 2014)

Leif, I think you are taking the Arcane Bloodline, and next level you'll automatically get Dispel Magic. Not that it won't be useful now but just wanted to bring that to your attention.

I plan on taking Haste next level but if you take it now, I don't have to 

Shayuri, thank you so much for the comprehensive suggestions! Tomorrow when my brain is fresher I will start looking them up.

I also need some magic items. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2014)

Leif said:


> No apologies necessary.  You seem to be better at this than I am, so I'm just trying to understand more.  But, on the other hand, I don't want to get into a situation where I even give the -appearance- of min/maxing.
> 
> Many of my choices were made taking roleplaying into consideration over butt-kicking-number-crunching.  However, RP just doesn't always get the bulldog fed when you've got demons trying to put your butt in a sling.  Also, ahh, aren't demons immune to _sleep_ effects?  That's a spell that I could change out soon, though, so it's not going to be a death sentence.  I want to avoid the same old _Lightning Bolt/Fireball_ rut, however.  Hmm, _Dispel Magic_ does open up whole new vistas.....maybe I should consider choosing that one instead.  But _Haste_ wouldn't even require a saving throw - it's an auto-success.  I could pair it up with _Slow_ when I next add a new spell, so I could _haste_ us and _slow_ them, giving us four actions to their one, but they'd still get by with a pretty easy save.




Don't forget that there is more than demons in the Worldwound, including cultists. Sleep maybe helpful against them, especially if we want to interrogate them. Not that it has use against demons, but from reading the players guide, I don't know if we are going against demons exclusively yet. And yes, it does sound like we will be eventually heading to the Abyss (I heard Scotley cackling seven states away), I don't know how soon. Just a word to support non-damaging spells. As well as succoring people when we have to do city-building.  Not to say Shay isn't 100% correct, 'cuz she is. But there is always room for _some_ RP choices. Like my ranks in Herdsman


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Leif, I think you are taking the Arcane Bloodline, and next level you'll automatically get Dispel Magic. Not that it won't be useful now but just wanted to bring that to your attention.
> 
> I plan on taking Haste next level but if you take it now, I don't have to



Thanks for pointing that out.  Guess I will take either haste or slow, then.



Fenris said:


> Don't forget that there is more than demons in the Worldwound, including cultists. Sleep maybe helpful against them, especially if we want to interrogate them. Not that it has use against demons, but from reading the players guide, I don't know if we are going against demons exclusively yet. And yes, it does sound like we will be eventually heading to the Abyss (I heard Scotley cackling seven states away), I don't know how soon. Just a word to support non-damaging spells. As well as succoring people when we have to do city-building.  Not to say Shay isn't 100% correct, 'cuz she is. But there is always room for _some_ RP choices. Like my ranks in Herdsman



Good points!


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2014)

Leif said:


> I just did some looking through all of the Pathfinder PDFs  I have with spells in them, or at least all the ones I could easily find.  I found a bunch, but most are just ... well ... weird.  Looks like _Haste_ and _Dispel Magic_ are the two leading contenders at this point.  Anyone have any opinions/preferences to tell me?
> 
> _Gravity Bow_ is a first level spell, but I might want to switch something out for that one, for sure.




I'll weigh in on the spells debate a bit. If you want bow enhancements you might also consider 
ricochet shot

I'm partial to Stone Call because there is no save or spell resistance, but if the foe is a powerful demon they may have damage resistance to good, cold iron or magic, all of which will help them avoid the damage caused by the spell. 

You might like Summon Swarm, but it does have some limitations. 

Various party buffing spells like Cat's grace, Eagle's splendor and Protection from Evil are all very useful.

Spiked Pit also has no spell resistance. 


Diamond Spray does have a save for half and allow spell resistance, but the damage counts as cold iron and adamantine. 

I can see Keen Edge being very useful as it can effect 50 projectiles for an hour at your level. Share those out and you could crank up the damage potential for the 3 (or more?) archer types. Arrows are x3 on crits. Flame arrow will also do 50 arrows for an hour. The flame is more immediate that crit boosts, but more things are resistant to fire, so your mileage my vary. 

Force Punch has to contend with spell resistance and a save (for not for damage), but avoids most Damage Reduction and is good for high AC foes. I think shoving demons the heck away from you is the height of self-preservation spells. 

Guess I better stop now before my co-DM smacks me for giving too much advice...

Oh, given that you have two arcanists with short lists of spells known, having a couple of arcane scrolls of useful spells might be a good idea too.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2014)

Ooooh!  I like _keen edge_.  Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2014)

Queenie said:


> I do however need some help choosing 2nd level spells. I'm going to post my character soon and hope for some suggestions!



 Perhaps owl's wisdom to boost your will save, cat's grace for range attacks/ray spells/ reflex save, and the charisma one to boost your save dc.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Hey Folks,
> I have a few feats free. Any interest in some teamwork feats? I know this was brought up earlier. Our paladin has a nice feat for an adjacent ally. Anyone else on the front line?



 it looks like I decided on other feats. Maybe we can take teamwork feats next time?


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2014)

*Banaq*

Shayuri will be pleased to see that I 86ed _Deep Slumber_.  I also made a few other changes and selected Banaq's traits.  Here is the finished copy (I hope):

[sblock=Banaq]
Banaq [means roughly 'Can't Get Right']
Elf, N/G,  Favored Class – Sorcerer
Sorcerer 6 [Arcane Bloodline]
15,000 XP [fast]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S12 (2pts)
D13 (3pts)+2=15
C13 (3pts)-2=11
I13 (3 pts)+2=15   
W12 (2 pts) 
C15 (7 pts=15) +1 L4
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores:
S12 +1
D15 +2  – Initiative: +2+2[trait]=+4
C11 +0
I15 +2  Languages:  Elvish, Common, Draconic, Celestial
W12 +1
C16 +3

Traits:  
1. Riftwarden Orphan [Archmage] [Campaign Trait] +2 on all concentration checks 
2. Resilient [+1 on Fort saves] 
3. Reactionary [+2 on Initiative]

BAB:  +3

AC: 14 [10+2(dex)+2(BondedRing)], 18 w/ mage armor, 22 w/ MA+Shield
HP: 32 [6+0+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]

SAVES:
Fort +3
Ref: +4
Will: +6
+2 to save vs. Enchantment effects
Immune to magical _sleep_ effects
+2 Caster level checks to overcome magic resis.


SKILLS 2+2=4 pts /Level, 24 @ L6
Bluff 1 rank +2 Cha+2 CS = +5
Disguise 1 rank +2 Cha +2 CS = +5
Knowledge (Arcana) 6 ranks +2 Int +2 CS = +10
Knowledge (Planes – class skill) 3 rank + 2 Int +2 CS = +7
Perception 2 rank +2 racial +1 Wis =+5
Spellcraft 5 ranks +2 Int +2 CS =+9 [+2 racial bonus to id prop of magic items=+11 total]
Use Magic Device 6 ranks +2 Cha +2 CS = +10

Weapon Proficiencies
Longbow
Longsword
Rapier
Shortbow
All Simple Weapons

FEATS
Eschew Materials [Sorcerer bonus feat]
Arcane Strike [swft action for +1 to all wpn dam/5 caster lvls (+2@L6) and wpns considered magical]
Point Blank Shot [+1 att & dam if target w/in 30 feet]
Weapon focus, Longbow [Att=+3[BAB]+2[DEX]+1[WF]=+6,+7 if targ <30ft, Dam=1d8+2, +3<30ft]

SORCERER BLOODLINE POWERS [ARCANE]
Class Skill: Knowledge (Planes)
Bonus Spells: Identify, Invisibility
Arcane Bond (Item):  Ring [+2 Protection, Feather Falling – 5,100 gp total crafting cost, spell stored:  Invisibility]

SPELLS [known at L6: 7/4/2/1][Per day at L6: L0 – At Will, L1:7 [___], L2:6 [___], L3:4[___]]
[spell DC=10+3+SL]

L0, DC 13
Dancing Lights - 0
Detect Magic – 0
Light - 0
Mending - 0
Message - 0
Mage Hand – 0
Read Magic - 0

L1, DC 14
Burning Hands – 1 [15 ft. cone a/e, 5d4 damage, Ref save halves]
Identify [bloodline spell, 3rd] – 1 [+10 on spellcraft checks to id magic items, d. 3rounds/level]
Mage Armor – 1 [Conj., +4 armor bonus to AC, d. 1hr/level]
Magic Missile – 1 [3 missiles @ L6, 1d4+1 each]
Shield [Abj. +4 AC bonus, blocks magic missiles, stacks with mage armor, d. 1min/level]

L2, DC 15
Mirror Image - 2
Summon Monster II – 2
Invisibility [bloodline spell, 5th] – 2 [d. 1 min./level]

L3, DC 16
Keen Edge [Will negates, harmless; d. 10 min/level; affects 1 melee wpn or 50 proj. close together; increases threat range, 20 becomes 19-20, 19-20 becomes 17-20, and 18-20 becomes 15-20]

PP
GP  3
SP  20
CP

EQUIPMENT [10,900Starting Funds-4,695=6,205 gp-5,100Bonded Item=1,105-750Wand=355-350]
Longbow +1 [2,375 gp., Att +7, +8<30Ft, Dam 1d8+3(+4<30Ft)]
Quiver, 40 arrows [2 gp]
Rapier +1 [2,320 gp., Att +3BAB+1Str=+4, Dam 1d6+1Str+1Ench+2Feat=1d6+4]
Wand of Color Spray [10 charges, CL5]
Potion, Cure Lt. Wnds x3 (CL 5, 1d8+5 hp cured) [clear pink liquid]
Potion, Cure Mod Wnds x1 (CL 5, 2d8+5 hp cured) [effervescent brownish liquid]



History:  Banaq is not your typical Elf.  His name means, essentially, 'Can't Get Right' in Elvish.  Orphaned as an infant in an attack by orcs, Banaq was given his name by other Elves who found him, and then he was adopted by the Human ambassador to his village who was one of very few survivors of the attack.  His adoptive father instilled in Banaq a great appreciation for social interaction as well as Elvish art, literature, culture, and language.  He was raised in a home where Elvish was spoken almost exclusively, so he considers it his native tongue even though he was taught it by Humans instead of Elves.  Banaq's study of Elvish culture sparked his great interest in magic, but he did not have the intellectual aptitude for wizardly studies.  He made do by apprenticing himself to a Half-Elf Sorcerer.  He did receive the usual Elvish instruction in swordplay, however. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2014)

At what 'speed' are we advancing levels?  Fast, medium, or slow?  I have presumed fast, but I really have no idea.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2014)

Looks like Banaq is coming together nicely. You've still got the Mythic stuff to pick. Now, the normal Mythic Tier for a Sorcerer is Archmage. However, you've chosen the campaign trait (Touched by Divinity) for the Hierophant, which is a path for divine characters. Now most of the abilities of the Hierophant assume you have divine magic at your disposal, channeling. or possibly an animal companion, familiar,, bonded mount or eidolon. With none of that your selection is going to be very limited. You will get access to the spells of a second domain, so you could use 
_Inspired Spell (Su): You can expend one use of mythic power to cast any one divine spell, treating your caster level as 2 levels higher. This spell must be on your divine spell list (or your domain or mystery spell list) and must be of a spell level that you can cast using that divine
spellcasting class. If you are a spontaneous spellcaster, you don't need to have the sp ell prepared, nor does it need to be on your list of spells known. Using this ability does not expend a prepared spell or available spell slot. You can apply any metamagic feat s you know to this spell, but its total spell slot level must be a slot level you can normally cast._

to cast from your very limited selection of domain spells. You'll only have two first level spells until you get another mythic tier. 

Note that if you chose Riftwarden Orphan (which fits your backstory) you will get this ability:

Riftwarden Orphan (Archmage): The PC gains a +4 trait bonus on caster level checks to penetrate a demon's spell resistance. Once per day, he can recharge a charged magic item by expending one use of mythic power. Doing so adds a number of charges equal to id10 + his mythic tier to the item, up to its normal maximum number of charges.

Anyway, there are some Hierophant powers you could use, but if you go Archmage you'll have many more options. You can stick with the Touched by Divinity trait and still go Archmage, but you'll be giving up that Riftwarden Orphan power noted above in favor of being able to cast a couple spells as spell like abilities.


----------



## Queenie (May 27, 2014)

I am taking the Riftwarden Orphan / Archmage path but I have a question. How "set" is the backstory that comes with the trait? I'm not thinking of changing it much, just a little. I'm still working on writing it up but I had an idea...


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2014)

Scotley, I'm sold!  I'll take the Riftwarden Orphan trait and go for Archmage.  Made the change to Banaq's sheet below.  [Post 184.]  Ironically, I think that was the campaign trait that I chose the last time I started this module.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2014)

Queenie said:


> I am taking the Riftwarden Orphan / Archmage path but I have a question. How "set" is the backstory that comes with the trait? I'm not thinking of changing it much, just a little. I'm still working on writing it up but I had an idea...




Interesting question. With two folks for different races taking the trait it doesn't really fit with the plot line that goes with this trait--as I understand it you are to have had the same parents. If you are willing to give up the plot line that goes with the trait then you are welcome to take a different back story as Leif will be able to follow the plot line.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2014)

There are some specific boosts that go with all the traits. I'll try to get them posted up tomorrow along with the history stuff you need. We have to make a few decisions behind the screens.


----------



## Queenie (May 27, 2014)

No problem, no rush! 

Leif and I have actually talked a little about this when I was considering being an elf. It can still work off his backstory, that the two of them ended up apprenticing with the same sorcerer even though she is a human. If that is necessary for story purposes it works for me if it works for him. I don't want to steal his story though! Lol


----------



## Fenris (May 27, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> it looks like I decided on other feats. Maybe we can take teamwork feats next time?




Absolutely. Once we fight side by side, we can also begin to pin point what would be most helpful.


----------



## Fenris (May 27, 2014)

Question for the DMs:
Is the extra  damage from Mythic Power Attack modified by the same conditions (two handed or light weapons) as in Power Attack? It does not say so explicitly, but if it doesn't there is no point to taking it as a two-handed weapon user gains a +6 with just Power Attack, while Mythic Power Attack grants the exact same +6. If the mythic feat did comply with the non-mythic version modifiers (which at our BAB is +4/+6/+2) would become +6/+9/+3.

Second question. A warpriest treats his BAB as equal to his level when using a sacred weapon. Can I take a feat with a +6 BAB now but only use it with the sacred weapon or should I use my standard BAB for feats?


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Interesting question. With two folks for different races taking the trait it doesn't really fit with the plot line that goes with this trait--as I understand it you are to have had the same parents. If you are willing to give up the plot line that goes with the trait then you are welcome to take a different back story as Leif will be able to follow the plot line.






Queenie said:


> No problem, no rush!
> 
> Leif and I have actually talked a little about this when I was considering being an elf. It can still work off his backstory, that the two of them ended up apprenticing with the same sorcerer even though she is a human. If that is necessary for story purposes it works for me if it works for him. I don't want to steal his story though! Lol




You're not stealing anything from me.  In the background sketch that I have so far, Banaq was apprenticed to a Half-Elf, though.  Will that work for you, or would it be better if your character was apprenticed to the human parent of Banaq's master?  I don't know.  And remember, I had postulated that Banaq was mostly raised by the human ambassador to his tribe when he was orphaned.  That may or may not provide the spark of an idea for you to knit all of this together.  I'm pretty much burned-out and sleepy right now, so I got nothing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2014)

*unrelated subject*

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], Do you remember that bird that wakes me up at 4 am? well I caught it and this is what happened to it:




got cooked sunday


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2014)

Too funny, DeWar!  Save me a bite or three!

Hey, I just noticed that when Banaq's charisma went up by a point at 4th level I forgot to increase his bonus on charisma-based skills.  So here's his corrected sheet:

[sblock=Banaq, corrected]
Banaq [means roughly 'Can't Get Right']
Elf, N/G,  Favored Class – Sorcerer
Sorcerer 6 [Arcane Bloodline]
15,000 XP [fast]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S12 (2pts)
D13 (3pts)+2=15
C13 (3pts)-2=11
I13 (3 pts)+2=15   
W12 (2 pts) 
C15 (7 pts=15) +1 L4
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores:
S12 +1
D15 +2  – Initiative: +2+2[trait]=+4
C11 +0
I15 +2  Languages:  Elvish, Common, Draconic, Celestial
W12 +1
C16 +3

Traits:  
1. Riftwarden Orphan [Cpaign Trait] +2 on Concentration checks
2. Resilient [+1 on Fort saves] 
3. Reactionary [+2 on Initiative]

BAB:  +3

AC: 14 [10+2(dex)+2(BondedRing)], 18 w/ mage armor, 22 w/ MA+Shield
HP: 32 [6+0+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]

SAVES:
Fort +3
Ref: +4
Will: +6
+2 to save vs. Enchantment effects
Immune to magical _sleep_ effects
+2 Caster level checks to overcome magic resis.


SKILLS 2+2=4 pts /Level, 24 @ L6
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha+2 CS = +6
Disguise 1 rank +3 Cha +2 CS = +6
Knowledge (Arcana) 6 ranks +2 Int +2 CS = +10
Knowledge (Planes – class skill) 3 rank + 2 Int +2 CS = +7
Perception 2 rank +2 racial +1 Wis =+5
Spellcraft 5 ranks +2 Int +2 CS =+9 [+2 racial bonus to id prop of magic items=+11 total]
Use Magic Device 6 ranks +3 Cha +2 CS = +11

Weapon Proficiencies
Longbow
Longsword
Rapier
Shortbow
All Simple Weapons

FEATS
Eschew Materials [Sorcerer bonus feat]
Arcane Strike [swft action for +1 to all wpn dam/5 caster lvls (+2@L6) and wpns considered magical]
Point Blank Shot [+1 att & dam if target w/in 30 feet]
Weapon focus, Longbow [Att=+3[BAB]+2[DEX]+1[WF]=+6,+7 if targ <30ft, Dam=1d8+2, +3<30ft]

SORCERER BLOODLINE POWERS [ARCANE]
Class Skill: Knowledge (Planes)
Bonus Spells: Identify, Invisibility
Arcane Bond (Item):  Ring [+2 Protection, Feather Falling – 5,100 gp total crafting cost, spell stored:  Invisibility]

SPELLS [known at L6: 7/4/2/1][Per day at L6: L0 – At Will, L1:7 [___], L2:6 [___], L3:4[___]]
[spell DC=10+3+SL]

L0, DC 13
Dancing Lights - 0
Detect Magic – 0
Light - 0
Mending - 0
Message - 0
Mage Hand – 0
Read Magic - 0

L1, DC 14
Burning Hands – 1 [15 ft. cone a/e, 5d4 damage, Ref save halves]
Identify [bloodline spell, 3rd] – 1 [+10 on spellcraft checks to id magic items, d. 3rounds/level]
Mage Armor – 1 [Conj., +4 armor bonus to AC, d. 1hr/level]
Magic Missile – 1 [3 missiles @ L6, 1d4+1 each]
Shield [Abj. +4 AC bonus, blocks magic missiles, stacks with mage armor, d. 1min/level]

L2, DC 15
Mirror Image - 2
Summon Monster II – 2
Invisibility [bloodline spell, 5th] – 2 [d. 1 min./level]

L3, DC 16
Keen Edge [Will negates, harmless; d. 10 min/level; affects 1 melee wpn or 50 proj. close together; increases threat range, 20 becomes 19-20, 19-20 becomes 17-20, and 18-20 becomes 15-20]


PP
GP  3
SP  20
CP

EQUIPMENT [10,900Starting Funds-4,695=6,205 gp-5,100Bonded Item=1,105-750Wand=355-350]
Longbow +1 [2,375 gp., Att +7, +8<30Ft, Dam 1d8+3(+4<30Ft)]
Quiver, 40 arrows [2 gp]
Rapier +1 [2,320 gp., Att +3BAB+1Str=+4, Dam 1d6+1Str+1Ench+2Feat=1d6+4]
Wand of Color Spray [10 charges, CL5]
Potion, Cure Lt. Wnds x3 (CL 5, 1d8+5 hp cured) [clear pink liquid]
Potion, Cure Mod Wnds x1 (CL 5, 2d8+5 hp cured) [effervescent brownish liquid]



History:  Banaq is not your typical Elf.  His name means, essentially, 'Can't Get Right' in Elvish.  Orphaned as an infant in an attack by orcs, Banaq was given his name by other Elves who found him, and then he was adopted by the Human ambassador to his village who was one of very few survivors of the attack.  His adoptive father instilled in Banaq a great appreciation for social interaction as well as Elvish art, literature, culture, and language.  He was raised in a home where Elvish was spoken almost exclusively, so he considers it his native tongue even though he was taught it by Humans instead of Elves.  Banaq's study of Elvish culture sparked his great interest in magic, but he did not have the intellectual aptitude for wizardly studies.  He made do by apprenticing himself to a Half-Elf Sorcerer.  He did receive the usual Elvish instruction in swordplay, however. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2014)

Leif, first the bird is done been ett. second, the starting funds is 16,000 gp


----------



## Fenris (May 28, 2014)

Hey DeWar,
Why did you go with lighter mithral armor? Plans for mobility later on? For just a little more you could have +1 Full Plate for +10 AC and still keep the +1 from Dex ang gain +5 AC. Same with the shield, save a lot of cash not having mithral. Just wondering if you needed a low ACP for something.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Question for the DMs:
> Is the extra  damage from Mythic Power Attack modified by the same conditions (two handed or light weapons) as in Power Attack? It does not say so explicitly, but if it doesn't there is no point to taking it as a two-handed weapon user gains a +6 with just Power Attack, while Mythic Power Attack grants the exact same +6. If the mythic feat did comply with the non-mythic version modifiers (which at our BAB is +4/+6/+2) would become +6/+9/+3.
> 
> Second question. A warpriest treats his BAB as equal to his level when using a sacred weapon. Can I take a feat with a +6 BAB now but only use it with the sacred weapon or should I use my standard BAB for feats?




Haven't forgotten about your questions, will try to have a good answer this afternoon. Getting a day off put me a day behind at work. Trying to play catch up. Holidays and Vactions aren't when you have to do the same amount of work.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], Do you remember that bird that wakes me up at 4 am? well I caught it and this is what happened to it:
> 
> View attachment 61862
> 
> got cooked sunday




Looks like you got the bacon to bird ratio right!


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif, first the bird is done been ett. second, the starting funds is 16,000 gp




His breakdown is a little wonky, not unlike the man himself, but he appears to have spend 16k.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Hey DeWar,
> Why did you go with lighter mithral armor? Plans for mobility later on? For just a little more you could have +1 Full Plate for +10 AC and still keep the +1 from Dex and gain +5 AC. Same with the shield, save a lot of cash not having mithral. Just wondering if you needed a low ACP for something.



I was thinking on getting a dex boosting magic item and having armor that weighs less and he can sleep in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2014)

Scotley said:


> His breakdown is a little wonky, not unlike the man himself, but he appears to have spend 16k.




did you just call Leif wonky?


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> did you just call Leif wonky?




 who me?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2014)

*ahem* My bad. I must have misread your post. *cough**cough*


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2014)

*wonky Leif's mythic character *ahem**

so, I've now made my choices for Banaq's ascension to Tier 1 Mythic Powers, and here is his sheet:

[Oh, yeah, I also changed his 3rd level spell to _Lightning Bolt_, which meshes better with his Archmage powers and makes him actually worth something in a fight.  Theoretically, the way I read it, he can use his Arcane Surge mythic power to cast _Lightning Bolt_ without expending a use of the spell in THE SAME ROUND that he casts it the regular way, so he spits out TWO(count 'em) _Lightning Bolts_, one as a swift action and one as a standard action, that each do 6d6 hp of damage, for the price of one, and he gets four of those each day, after which he switches over to _Burning Hands_ for only 5d4 damage each.]

[sblock=Banaq, L6 Sorcerer/T1 Archmage, Mythic]
Banaq [means roughly 'Can't Get Right']
Elf, N/G,  Favored Class – Sorcerer
Sorcerer L6 [Arcane Bloodline] | Archmage T1
15,000 XP [fast]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S12 (2pts)
D13 (3pts)+2=15
C13 (3pts)-2=11
I13 (3 pts)+2=15   
W12 (2 pts) 
C15 (7 pts=15) +1 L4
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores:
S12 +1
D15 +2  – Initiative: +2+2[trait]=+4
C11 +0
I15 +2  Languages:  Elvish, Common, Draconic, Celestial
W12 +1
C16 +3

Traits:  
1. Riftwarden Orphan [Campaign Trait] +2 on Concentration checks
2. Resilient [+1 on Fort saves] 
3. Reactionary [+2 on Initiative]

BAB:  +3
CMB:  +4
CMD: 16 

AC: 14 [10+2(dex)+2(BondedRing)], 18 w/ mage armor, 22 w/ MA+Shield
HP: 35 [6+0+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[4+1]+[3]

SAVES:
Fort +3
Ref: +4
Will: +6
+2 to save vs. Enchantment effects
Immune to magical _sleep_ effects
+2 Caster level checks to overcome magic resis.

SKILLS 2+2=4 pts /Level, 24 @ L6
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha+2 CS = +6
Disguise 1 rank +3 Cha +2 CS = +6
Knowledge (Arcana) 6 ranks +2 Int +2 CS = +10
Knowledge (Planes – class skill) 3 rank + 2 Int +2 CS = +7
Perception 2 rank +2 racial +1 Wis =+5
Spellcraft 5 ranks +2 Int +2 CS =+9 [+2 racial bonus to id prop of magic items=+11 total]
Use Magic Device 6 ranks +3 Cha +2 CS = +11

Weapon Proficiencies
Longbow
Longsword
Rapier
Shortbow
All Simple Weapons

FEATS
Eschew Materials [Sorcerer bonus feat]
Arcane Strike [swft action for +1 to all wpn dam/5 caster lvls (+2@L6) and wpns considered magical]
Point Blank Shot [+1 att & dam if target w/in 30 feet]
Weapon focus, Longbow [Att=+3[BAB]+2[DEX]+1[WF]=+6,+7 if targ <30ft, Dam=1d8+2, +3<30ft]

MYTHIC
Feat:  Extra Mythic Power (+1)
Hard to Kill
Mythic Power per day = 5+1+2 = 8 [expended:  ]
Surge +1d6 to roll just made [cost: 1 use of mythic power]
Mythic HP: 3
T1 Archmage Arcana:  Arcane Surge [cost: 1 MP, swift action to cast one spell without using spell slot]
[non-mythic targets roll save twice and use the worse roll, and if SR I roll twice and take the higher]]
T1 Path Ability:  Extra Mythic Power (+2 MP uses for 8 total) [Universal Path Ability, p. 50]

SORCERER BLOODLINE POWERS [ARCANE]
Class Skill: Knowledge (Planes)
Bonus Spells: Identify, Invisibility
Arcane Bond (Item):  Ring [+2 Protection, Feather Falling – 5,100 gp total crafting cost, spell stored:  Invisibility]

SPELLS [known at L6: 7/4/2/1][Per day at L6: L0 – At Will, L1:7 [___], L2:6 [___], L3:4[___]]
[spell DC=10+3+SL]

L0, DC 13
Dancing Lights - 0
Detect Magic – 0
Light - 0
Mending - 0
Message - 0
Mage Hand – 0
Read Magic - 0

L1, DC 14
Burning Hands – 1 [15 ft. cone a/e, 5d4 damage, Ref save halves]
Identify [bloodline spell, 3rd] – 1 [+10 on spellcraft checks to id magic items, d. 3rounds/level]
Mage Armor – 1 [Conj., +4 armor bonus to AC, d. 1hr/level]
Magic Missile – 1 [3 missiles @ L6, 1d4+1 each]
Shield [Abj. +4 AC bonus, blocks magic missiles, stacks with mage armor, d. 1min/level]


L2, DC 15
Mirror Image - 2
Summon Monster II – 2
Invisibility [bloodline spell, 5th] – 2 [d. 1 min./level]

L3, DC 16
Lightning Bolt

PP
GP    3
SP  20
CP

EQUIPMENT
Longbow +1 [Att +7, +8<30Ft, Dam 1d8+3(+4<30Ft)]
Quiver, 40 arrows 
Rapier +1 [Att +3BAB+1Str=+4, Dam 1d6+1Str+1Ench+2Feat=1d6+4]
Wand of Color Spray [10 charges, CL5]
Potion, Cure Light Wounds, CL5 x2


History:  Banaq is not your typical Elf.  His name means, essentially, 'Can't Get Right' in Elvish.  Orphaned as an infant in an attack by orcs, Banaq was given his name by other Elves who found him, and then he was adopted by the Human ambassador to his village who was one of very few survivors of the attack.  His adoptive father instilled in Banaq a great appreciation for social interaction as well as Elvish art, literature, culture, and language.  He was raised in a home where Elvish was spoken almost exclusively, so he considers it his native tongue even though he was taught it by Humans instead of Elves.  Banaq's study of Elvish culture sparked his great interest in magic, but he did not have the intellectual aptitude for wizardly studies.  He made do by apprenticing himself to a Half-Elf Sorcerer.  He did receive the usual Elvish instruction in swordplay, however. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I was thinking on getting a dex boosting magic item and having armor that weighs less and he can sleep in.




Cool, cool, cool. Just wondered about it. Don't want my combat buddy dropping on me (though we can heal each other on the front lines)


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2014)

*Wonkiness*

DeWar, Banaq is severely wonky.  I'm sure you can relate.


----------



## Kaodi (May 29, 2014)

I think you might be underestimating the cost of the ring by 550 gp, Leif. Protection +2 is the 8000, but to have the same ring be a ring of Feather Falling I think you have to add 50% on top of the 2200, so 3300, for a total of 11300 / 2 .


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2014)

Ok, not done but nearly so. Need a couple of feats and to spend a little more money but here is most of Denir.

[sblock=Denir]
Denir
Height  6’ 6”; Weight 240# ; Hair: Black ; Age  21; Patron Deity: Gorum
Sex: Male  Race: Human(Kellid)   Class: Warpriest/Mythic Hierophant   Level:6/M1
Alignment: Chaotic Good  Size: Medium   Type: Humanoid
Init  +1; Senses Perception +2
Languages : Common,  

AC  22, touch 10, flat-footed 22
HP   66 (HD: 8 +5d8@6 + 12 Con +6 Favored Class +6 Tribal Scars + 4 Hierophant) 
Fort +8 , Ref +2 , Will+7
Speed 30ft.
Melee +8
Ranged +3
Base Atk +4 (+6 with greatsword); CMB +8 ; CMD 18 
Special Actions
Combat gear: None

Abilities Str 18, Dex 10, Con 14 , Int 10, Wis14, Cha 12
Combat Stats:
Greatsword:  +12/+7  (+6 BAB +4 Str +1 WF + 1Sword)/ 2d6 +7
	PA: +12/+5  (+6 BAB + 4 Str + 1 WF +1 Sword -2PA +2 FF –first only) 2d6+13
Racial Traits: [sblock]
Ability Score Racial Traits: Human characters gain a +2 racial bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
•	Size: Humans are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•	Base Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
•	Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
Feat and Skill Racial Traits
•	Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
•	Skills: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
[/sblock]
Class Abilities: [sblock]
Aura (Ex): A warpriest of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura (as a cleric) corresponding to the deity’s alignment (see the detect evil spell for details).
Blessings: 6/day
Glory
Glorious Presence (minor): At 1st level, as a standard action you can touch an ally to grant it a glorious blessing. For 1 minute, the ally becomes mesmerizing to her opponents. This functions as sanctuary, except if the ally attacks, it only breaks this effect with respect to that opponent. This is a mind-affecting effect.
Destruction
Destructive Attacks (minor): At 1st level, as a standard action you can touch an ally to bless her with the power of destruction. For 1 minute, the ally gains a morale bonus to damage equal to half your level (minimum 1).
Focus Weapon: At 1st level, a warpriest receives Weapon Focus as a bonus feat (choosing any weapon, not just his deity’s favored weapon).

Orisons: Warpriests can prepare a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted on Table 1–13. These spells are cast as any other spell, but aren’t expended when cast and may be used again.

Sacred Weapon: BAB is WP level; +1 enchantment bonus  6 rounds/day
Spontaneous Casting: Cure spells
Fervor: 2d6 4/day [Heal other as Standard action. Heal self as Swift Action. Cast prepared spell on self as swift action with no somatic components or AoO]
Bonus Feats: 3rd, 6th, 9th, 12th, 15th, 18th Combat Feats Only
Channel Energy: 2d6, 2 uses of Fervor

 [/sblock]
Mythic Hierophant Abilities: Hard to Kill, Mythic Power 5/day, Surge +1d6
Divine Surge: Inspired Spell 
Path Abilities:

Feats : Tribal Scars (Bear Belt)(Human), Weapon Focus (Greatsword) (Class 1),  Power Attack (-2 to hit, +6 damage 2H or +4 damage 1H) (Lvl 1), Toughness (Class 3), Furious Focus (lvl 3),  (Lvl 5),  (Class 6)
Mythic Feats:
Traits: Touched By Divinity (Campaign) [sblock] Begin play with silver holy symbol,  Strength Domain 1st lvl spell 1/day as a spell-like ability: Enlarge Person 6 min [/sblock]
Veteran of Battle [sblock] You gain a +1 trait bonus on initiative checks, and if you are able to act during a surprise round, you may draw a weapon (but not a potion or magic item) as a free action during that round.[/sblock]
Demon Slayer (Regional) [sblock] You gain a +2 trait bonus on weapon damage against demons, evil fey, and plants and animals corrupted by evil. [/sblock]

Skills 18 Skill Points  ACP-6
+8 Climb (1 rank + 4 Str +3 CS)
+4  Craft (Blacksmith) (1 rank + 0 Int + 3 CS)
+ 5 Diplomacy (1 rank +1 Cha +3 CS)
+ 6 Heal (1 rank + 2 Wis + 3 CS)
+10 Intimidate (4 rank +1 Cha + 3 CS + 2 Tribal Scars)
+5 Kn (Religion) (2 rank +0 Int + 3 CS)
+2 Kn (Planes) (2 ranks +0 Int)
+6 Profession (Herdsman) (1 rank +2 Wis +3 CS)
+4 Ride (1 rank +0 Dex +3 CS)
+7 Sense Motive (2 rank +2 Wis +3 CS)
+4 Spellcraft (1 rank + 0 Int +3 CS)
+6 Survival (1 rank + 2 Wis +3 CS)
Spells
5/5/4
Spells Prepared:

Equipment:  950 gp
+3 Full Plate  10,650 gp
+1 Cold Iron Greatsword: Gorum-var (Gorum’s Arm)   4,400 gp

Background: [sblock] Far to the north, on the frigid plains of the Realm of the Mammoth Lords, Denir came to be called to the service of Gorum, The Iron Lord. Denir was a member of the Bear Pelt tribe and grew up near Tolguth. Denir saw both the giant mammoths on the open plain and the strange giant lizards that inhabited the valley near the walled village.  As a young boy Denir watched over the goats outside the village walls and brought them in every night. Until the ominous day when the horrors of the Worldwound spilled over into Tolguth. The demons came roaring over the hills, and Denir forgot his goats and made for the wall. He made it inside the village gates just before they were closed.  The goats may have at least slowed down the demons as they stopped to devour them. But as often happens the demons breached the wall. Demons were dying left and right under the weapons of the Kellid defenders, but still many demons were loose, chasing down people between the wood and hide homes. Denir was being chased by a slavering, fanged  monstrosity when he was cornered behind a wooden building. He was just 12, and not a warrior. He was a goat herder. Yet, for some reason he did not understand, his eye, his focus was drawn to a fallen warrior. That warrior was holding a large sword in his lifeless hand. The sword called to him, spoke to him, drew him in. He picked it up and felt the cold iron in his hands, felt the power in the iron, the power in the sword. He was no longer scared, no longer felt he needed to run, no longer wanted to. Even though the sword was bigger than he was and weighed  half as much as he did, if felt light in his hands. He felt another pair of hands within his hands, something powerful. Those hands, both pairs swung the sword and connected with the demon just as it was about to bite into him. The sword clove the beast in two. Denir stood there panting as the feeling of otherworldly hands left him. He looked down at the sword, on the guard was a symbol, a mountain with a sword sticking out of it.  The symbol of Gorum. When Denir emerged from the alley, with a bloody sword, dragging a demon head behind him it was clear he was no longer going to be a goat herder.
From then on Denir trained with the warriors. He held onto that sword he found and used it, even when it was still too big for him. He traveled by himself into the Tusk Mountains to find the original Temple of Gorum. He did not find the legendary temple, but he did find a temple. He spent a few years in the temple learning to wield the sword and give proper respect to Gorum. At times, Denir could feel the presence of Gorum through the sword. 
At age 18 he returned to Tolguth to take his warrior trials. He had grown into a tall, strong man, well deserving of the Bear Pelt clan. He passed the trials with ease, and was induced as a full warrior of the tribe. To symbolize his new status, the shaman took a bear’s paw, and using the sharp claws of the paw,  the shaman drew the claws across his chest twice, across his back twice and down each arm from shoulder to wrist. Denir stood and made no sign as the ritual was done. For the next month in the wounds from the scars, fresh ash and boiled sheep urine was rubbed into the scars. These caused the scars to be black as they healed up without getting any pus.
As a full warrior of the tribe he routinely patrolled near the Worldwound. He made sure that the demon incursions were minimized.  His constant exposure led to him being contaminated and corrupted  several times from the demonic emanations from the Worldwound. One time he even grew horns. He underwent several ritual purifications. They made the warrior trials look like riding a mammoth. The pain was severe. It only strengthened his resolve however.
Then one day a bad incursion had occurred. He was part of a war party chasing the demons down to prevent them from getting to Tolguth. The demons had kidnapped a family and were bringing them back for sacrifice or corruption. The party followed the demons as far as they could. The mammoths would not go into the Worldwound nor would the rest of the warriors. Denir shrugged and continued on. He had caught three of the demons and slew them and freeing three children who ran back to the war party. Denir ran after the last demon, a huge beast who was carrying the parents. Out of nowhere another demon appeared, summoned most likely. He carried a staff that glowed a sickly green. He swung it and connected with Denir. A flash of green light and then blackness. Denir awoke alarmed, but he was no longer in the Worldwound. Somehow he was Brevoy he discovered.  He has spent many months traveling back to his home of the other side of the Worldwound. While in Mendev, he fell in with some other travelers and found himself fighting against the forces of evil with them.  He still plans to return home. But for now, these people have become his friends, the only ones east of home. So he has stayed to help them finish what was started.
One time, the female sorcerer Meliara asked him why he was trying to stop the demons if his god encouraged battle. Denir answered “Yes, Gorum reveres  battle. But if the demons take over, they will destroy everything and there will be no more battle. They will lay waste to the land then leave. There will be no more battle. Demons have no honor, they only slaughter. Gorum celebrates battle, the skill of the sword, the bravery, the honor of facing a foe and defeating them. Gorum does not flee from a fight, but neither does he start them. Yes, worship of Gorum comes in the ringing of sword against sword. In combat, determined, combat, not the slaughter of innocents, in that there is true honor for Gorum.”
[/sblock]
Appearance: [sblock] Denir looks like many of his Kellid brethren. He is tall and muscular, his skin is a deep tan that all Kellids have. His black hair hangs about his face, through he sometimes wears a leather cord around his head to keep the hair out of his face. His arms, chest and back are covered with the scars of his ritual of manhood, deep raised scars cross his back and chest forming an “V”  on each side. Four long scars drag down each arm from shoulder to wrist. All three sets of scars meet at the shoulder. The scars appear as though a bear had mauled him, although all the scars are black against his brown skin. His dark eyes flash with a fierce light, either from his upbringing or his faith. His armor is a dull iron, battle worn, but extraordinarily functional. The Sword and Mountain of the Iron Lord is on the chest of his armor. 
Denir appears as  a grim, dour man. Until you get to know him. He has a streak of laughter in him, deeply hidden, but it comes out at times, with those he trusts as clan-worthy. Though when he is in battle, he does often smile for it is then that he serves The Iron Lord as best he can. Battle and Destruction for the Glory and Honor of Gorum.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> I think you might be underestimating the cost of the ring by 550 gp, Leif. Protection +2 is the 8000, but to have the same ring be a ring of Feather Falling I think you have to add 50% on top of the 2200, so 3300, for a total of 11300 / 2 .



Good save, Kaodi, now Banaq has no spare potions to share!


----------



## Queenie (May 29, 2014)

Leif said:


> Good save, Kaodi, now Banaq has no spare potions to share!




Awkward... :-o



Lol.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2014)

Okay, here's the final build for Thorn. Only small differences from the first draft sheet. She's specced a bit more for smoking out and hunting down cultists as well as demons now; with a decently well developed Sense Motive skill and a skirmisher trick that lets her tangle people up when she smacks 'em. Bought a few alchemical goodies with the handful of cash leftover from her bow and arrows. There are some cool trick arrows in Pathfinder too! 

I'm working the campaign trait more into the character and background too. No change to the basic story, but I'm making the samaritan that rescued her all those years ago into a more important figure to her, and a major part of why she has remained at the World Wound, fighting the good fight. I'm trying to build her as someone who is willing to do the wrong things for the right reasons, when necessary; she isn't the hero the World Wound may want, but she is the hero it needs.

Tee hee.

[sblock=Thorn]
Neutral Good Human Urban Skirmisher Ranger 6
Str 10 
Dex 19 10
Con 14 5
Int 10
Wis 14 5
Cha 10

AC 22 (10 + 4 Dex + 6 armor + 1 dodge + 1 deflection)
HP 61
BAB +6
CMB +6 (+10 w/spiked chain)
CMD 20 (10 + 6 + 4)
Init +4
Fort +9
Ref +11
Will +6
Speed 30'

Race (Human)
------------
+2 Dex
Bonus Skill points
Bonus Feat
Favored Class: Ranger
- +6 skill points

Class (Urban Skirmisher Ranger)
---------------------------------
Favored Enemy
- Outsiders (Evil) +4
- Outsiders (Native) +2
Tracking (+6 to Survival to track)
Wild Empathy
Combat Style (Two Handed Weapons)
- Shield of Swings (1/2 dmg, +4 AC on full attack action)
- Power Attack (-2 atk, +4 dmg)
Trapfinding (+3 to find and disarm traps; disarm magic traps)
Hunter's Bond (Group)
Favored Community 
- Kenabres +2
Hunter's Tricks 5/day
- Tangling Attack

Mythic Tier 1
 Hard to Kill, Mythic Surge +1d6
Mythic Power 5/day
Path: Trickster
 Attack: Fleet Charge
Abilities
- Deadly Dodge
Feats
- Mythic Weapon Finesse

Feats
B Weapon Finesse
1 Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Spiked Chain
3 Dodge
5 Mobility

Traits
- Chance Encounter (Campaign): Reroll Acrobatics, Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand or Stealth 1/day
- Suspicious (+1 Sense Motive, it is a class skill)
- Strong Willed (+2 trait vs Charm and Compulsion effects)

Skills 48 ranger
Acrobatics +10 (6 + 4)
Climb (Str) +6 (3 + 3)
Disable Device (Dex) +13 (6 + 4 + 3)
Intimidate (Cha) +6 (3 +0 + 3)
Knowledge (Geography) (Int) +6 (3 + 0 + 3)
Perception (Wis) +11 (6 + 2 + 3)
Sense Motive (Wis) +12 (6 + 2 + 3 + 1)
Stealth (Dex) +13 (6 + 4 + 3)
Survival (Wis) +11 (6 + 2 + 3)
Swim (Str) +6 (3 + 3)

Equipment
Cash 8gp

Weapon
Cold Iron Spiky Chain of Doom +1, +11/+6 atk, 2d4+7 dmg, disarm/trip, 10lbs, 4350gp
Masterwork Longbow, +11/+6 atk, 1d8 dmg, 100' rng, 3lbs, 375gp
- 20 Cold Iron Arrows, 2gp
- 5 Dye Arrows, 5gp
- 2 Raining Arrows, 60gp

Armor
Mithril Breastplate, +6 AC, Max Dex +5, ACP 0, 15lbs, 4200gp

Gear
Ring of Protection +1, 2000
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Traveler's Anytool, 250
Potion of Resist Fire (10), 300
Silversheen, 250
Fungal Stun Vial x2, 150
Antitoxin, 50[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2014)

Leif said:


> DeWar, Banaq is severely wonky.  I'm sure you can relate.




Huh? Whacha talkin bout?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> I'm trying to build her as someone who is willing to do the wrong things for the right reasons, when necessary; she isn't the hero the World Wound may want, but she is the hero it needs.
> 
> Tee hee.



White knight, black queen kind of thing?


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2014)

Hehe, maybe? You say that like it's a reference I should know. 

But you know...she won't be doing anything super bad. She'll just be edgier than our paladin/cleric crowd is all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2014)

tv show: leverage. Sometimes bad guys make the best good guys.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2014)

lol

Great show.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2014)

Queenie and I are working on a connection between our sorcerers through the Designated Campaign Middleman, Fenris.  Truly, I don't know why he's been doing this, but so far, every communication that I've received regarding Queenie's character has been from Fenris via PM.


----------



## Fenris (May 30, 2014)

Leif said:


> Queenie and I are working on a connection between our sorcerers through the Designated Campaign Middleman, Fenris.  Truly, I don't know why he's been doing this, but so far, every communication that I've received regarding Queenie's character has been from Fenris via PM.




Because I am just a great guy of course. 

And, we are engaged and live together. 

FYI: here is the latest background for Queenie. It ties in with Banaq as having the same mentor. But it is fairly open and so we can work on further connections if you like.
[sblock]
Background: Meliara was born in a small village in Mendev. Her parents went missing when she was very young and she was cared for by her Aunt in Kenabres. There was very little discussion about her parents. When Lia was old enough to start asking, her Aunt would change the subject or just leave the room. When Lia was older her powers started to manifest. She hid them from her Aunt for a while as she practiced with them. It was through her nascent powers that she discovered the secret door in the attic. There she found a chest. It took her more than a month, but eventually she was able to direct enough of her power that she melted the lock. Inside the chest she found many items of her parents. Including a book that finally told her what the birthmark on her shoulder meant. It is a spiral, and her Aunt had always just brushed it off and told her it was nothing. But in this book, it said it was the Sign of the Seeker’s Spiral, which was something associated with the Riftwardens. 
Lia confronted her Aunt with the chest and the book. Her Aunt broke down and over the next day with lots of tea, cakes, and tears, Lia was told her story, or as much as her Aunt knew. Her parents were indeed Riftwardens and had left on a secret mission into the Worldwound just after she was born. They have not been heard from since. Lia also confessed about her growing powers, which caused yet more tears from her Aunt.  For the next week Lia devoured every book in the trunk, from family events to texts on magic. Her Aunt was busy herself, through she didn’t tell Lia what she was doing. Her Aunt then told her she had made arrangements for her to leave. Not that she was unwanted here, but that she could no longer provide her with the direction she needed. Lia was sent off to live with her uncle who was a diplomat in an elven community some way off. 

There her uncle told her more about her parents. A surprising amount and she wondered if he too was a Riftwarden. More importantly, her uncle arranged for her to become an apprentice under a local half-elf sorcerer he knew to help her refine, develop and control her powers. It was during that time that she met Banaq, an elf sorcerer who was also training. He too had lost his parents mysteriously. 

When she was not training, she often would head to the tavern and sing for a few coins to spend of her own. Her uncle told her she had her mother’s beautiful voice, though there was something else, almost unearthly about it. She certainly caused some envy among the local bards.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2014)

Leif said:


> Queenie and I are working on a connection between our sorcerers through the Designated Campaign Middleman, Fenris.  Truly, I don't know why he's been doing this, but so far, every communication that I've received regarding Queenie's character has been from Fenris via PM.




Cause I like to play but I hate making characters..  

And what Fenris said. I thought everyone knew we live together. Apologies! Feel free to PM me if you'd like


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Okay, here's the final build for Thorn. Only small differences from the first draft sheet. She's specced a bit more for smoking out and hunting down cultists as well as demons now; with a decently well developed Sense Motive skill and a skirmisher trick that lets her tangle people up when she smacks 'em. Bought a few alchemical goodies with the handful of cash leftover from her bow and arrows. There are some cool trick arrows in Pathfinder too!
> 
> I'm working the campaign trait more into the character and background too. No change to the basic story, but I'm making the samaritan that rescued her all those years ago into a more important figure to her, and a major part of why she has remained at the World Wound, fighting the good fight. I'm trying to build her as someone who is willing to do the wrong things for the right reasons, when necessary; she isn't the hero the World Wound may want, but she is the hero it needs.
> 
> ...




Okay, Thorn is approved with the following modifications. Iomedae has smiled upon for your heroic actions in the past. 

Please add the following benefit to your 'chance encounter' trait: 
Chance Encounter (Trickster): The PC gains a +2 trait bonus on Reflex saves. By expending one use of mythic power, the PC can take 2 0 on an Acrobatics, Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand, or Stealth check without an increase in the time required to make the check.

You may add a permanent +2 untyped bonus to the skill of your choice. 

You may add 5 permanent hit points to your total.

Please note for your background that the 'chance encounter' person is not known to you, but is an important figure who will be revealed later in the adventure. 

A Rogue's Gallery thread is coming soon to a forum near you. You may post the updated version of Thorn there when we post it. More character approvals coming soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2014)

ach! I forgot to choose a diety!

 . . . . . coming soon to a post near you.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> OK, subject to last minute changes (of course) as he's still got a little money left to spend and the rest of the party isn't complete, here's a stat block for 'Keva.
> 
> [sblock=Vakeva Kiihko]*Vakeva Kiihko*
> Male Dwarf Monk (Zen Archer) 6/Champion 1
> ...




We've been working our way through 'Keva and I can't see to make the feats add up. Can you lay them out by level showing which are bonus feats and from what source you get the bonus? I'm sure you've found some creative way to make it all work, but I can't seem to find it. I'm only coming up with the three you get as a 6th level character, the mythic feat, three bonus monk feats and three fixed zen archer feats for 10. You seem to have 12 listed.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> ach! I forgot to choose a diety!
> 
> . . . . . coming soon to a post near you.




Yes, that would be helpful.


----------



## mleibrock (May 30, 2014)

When you are finished with your characters, please post here.  I'm having a difficult time wading through all the changes with all the conversations in the OOC thread.  Please add a copy of your character and if you make changes, just edit and shoot us a message so that we know.  If you use hero lab, attaching the por file will be most helpful.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-for-Wrath-of-Righteous&p=6308001#post6308001


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2014)

it looks like Iomedae is the logical choice here for me


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> That's good enough for me!
> 
> 
> ​ Sir Sheldon deBir - Paladinus Potens
> ...





Okay, Sir Sheldon is approved pending a deity choice and with the following modifications. Iomedae has smiled upon for your heroic actions in the past.

Please add the following benefit to your 'Stolen Fury' trait:
Stolen Fury (Champion): The PC gains a +2 trait bonus on Fortitude saves. By expending one use of mythic power as a swift action, she can ignore a single demon's damage reduction for i minute, and increases the critical multiplier of any weapon she wields against that demon by 1.

You may add a permanent +2 untyped bonus to the skill of your choice.

You may add 5 permanent hit points to your total.

A Rogue's Gallery thread has been posted. You may post the updated version of Sir Sheldon there. More character approvals coming soon.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> So other than background and incidentals like rations, this pretty much covers it. The weights are rounded up to nearest whole to account for the weight of coins. I think the next item for acquisition is going to be a handy haversack, as that would cut out the weight of things in the backpack.
> 
> Also, if someone gets a bag of holding for extra ammo, perhaps we can buy a couple of wooden ammo cases to prevent any "accidents"  .
> 
> ...




Okay, Jack is approved including cheesy background and with the following modifications: I did not finish crunching the numbers on your equipment, so there may yet be modifications there. 

Iomedae has smiled upon for your heroic actions in the past.

You may add a permanent +2 untyped bonus to the skill of your choice.

You may add 5 permanent hit points to your total.

For not choosing the Campaign Trait associated with your Mythic Path you lost a bit of a boon, but Iomedae is merciful and may yet smile upon you. 

You may post the updated version of Jack in the Rogue's Gallery. More character approvals sometime this weekend we hope.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2014)

If I didn't know any better I'd say this was cut and pasted

A Rogue's Gallery thread is coming soon to a forum near you. You may  post the updated version of *Thorn* there when we post it. More character  approvals coming soon. 
Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Righteous-mid-level-game/page8#ixzz33EzAdJWK
​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2014)

Scotley said:


> We've been working our way through 'Keva and I can't see to make the feats add up. Can you lay them out by level showing which are bonus feats and from what source you get the bonus? I'm sure you've found some creative way to make it all work, but I can't seem to find it. I'm only coming up with the three you get as a 6th level character, the mythic feat, three bonus monk feats and three fixed zen archer feats for 10. You seem to have 12 listed.




Monk: Improved Unarmed Strike, PBS, Precise Shot, Improved Precise Shot
ZA: Perfect Strike, Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, Point Blank Master
Levels: Master Craftsman, Craft Magic Arms & Armor, Deadly Aim
Mythic: Deadly Aim (M) 

That's 12, right? You likely were missing Improved Unarmed Strike (fixed feat for first level Monk) and Weapon Specialization (fixed feat for ZA, but included in the text for Weapon Focus rather than given its own paragraph). 

Mike, I'm on my tablet now and am not sure when I'll get the laptop out, but I'll send you the .por file as soon as I get it out. I had to use some of ShadowChemosh's adjustments, though, so I'm not sure you can open it unless you've downloaded them (the Longevity Mythic Ability isn't fully implemented yet, I guess, so I had to manually adjust his scores for age and that ability, and I used another one to get the weapons and equipment to display in the order I like and with the names I like). 

BTW, if you _don't_ have his adjustments for HL, I highly recommend them. There're a ton of useful ones in there.


----------



## mleibrock (May 31, 2014)

Mike,

I'm not sure what you mean exactly by adjustments.  Why does hero lab need adjusting?



Mowgli said:


> Monk: Improved Unarmed Strike, PBS, Precise Shot, Improved Precise Shot
> ZA: Perfect Strike, Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, Point Blank Master
> Levels: Master Craftsman, Craft Magic Arms & Armor, Deadly Aim
> Mythic: Deadly Aim (M)
> ...


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> When you are finished with your characters, please post here.  I'm having a difficult time wading through all the changes with all the conversations in the OOC thread.  Please add a copy of your character and if you make changes, just edit and shoot us a message so that we know.  If you use hero lab, attaching the por file will be most helpful.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-for-Wrath-of-Righteous&p=6308001#post6308001




ML, you want the characters there now, without approval, so you can find and approve them more easily correct?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2014)

Adjustments are ways to . . . well, adjust. They can be used for a lot of different things, the most common of which are buff/debuff spells. For example, someone in the party casts Bless. You add the Bless adjustment in HL, and it changes all the attack/damage/saving throw bonuses, etc. so you don't have to worry about missing or forgetting something. There are a lot of them already in the Pathfinder package.

But  they can also be an easy way to simulate house rules. GM decides that everyone gets an extra feat? There's an adjustment to add (or subtract) from the total number of feats. You and Scott are allowing an extra trait (two regular traits and a campaign trait that hooks into the Mythic Path we choose). But HL defaults to one. So I used an adjustment to add 1 to the total number of traits allowed.

In my case, I used two different kinds of adjustments for 'Keva. The first is for his Longevity Mythic Ability. This ability negates the penalties to physical abilities that come with age, while still allowing the bonuses. But HL doesn't automatically change ability scores based on age - you have to use an adjustment for it. Once you've added the Venerable Adjustment, the Longevity ability adjusts the ability scores correctly. (I actually did this the long way 'round in the portfolio I sent you - I used an adjustment for each ability score rather than just using the "Venerable" adjustment). I'll send you a corrected file in a sec.

The second one I used allows you to customize the names of equipment - so instead of "Masterwork backpack" my sheet reads "Backpack (MW)." It's a cosmetic change only.

I think I also had to make coffee that's sold by the pound in the editor, since the only one already in HL is by the cup.

Attaching the file as a .rar here rather than e-mailing it again.


----------



## mleibrock (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the clarifications, Mike.  This is what I needed to see where you made adjustments.  As you know it's difficult when trying to put a hero into Hero lab to know where you put your level up adjustments if you are doing multiple levels and sometimes it matters that one goes at a lower level.



Mowgli said:


> Adjustments are ways to . . . well, adjust. They can be used for a lot of different things, the most common of which are buff/debuff spells. For example, someone in the party casts Bless. You add the Bless adjustment in HL, and it changes all the attack/damage/saving throw bonuses, etc. so you don't have to worry about missing or forgetting something. There are a lot of them already in the Pathfinder package.
> 
> But  they can also be an easy way to simulate house rules. GM decides that everyone gets an extra feat? There's an adjustment to add (or subtract) from the total number of feats. You and Scott are allowing an extra trait (two regular traits and a campaign trait that hooks into the Mythic Path we choose). But HL defaults to one. So I used an adjustment to add 1 to the total number of traits allowed.
> 
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (May 31, 2014)

Fenris said:


> ML, you want the characters there now, without approval, so you can find and approve them more easily correct?





Yes Queenie, please. Just reply to the thread with your character info and if you make any changes, just add a spoiler so we know to change on our copies.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2014)

I made a change to languages - took off Infernal as 'Keva's dealt with demons but not devils, and added Orc to reflect his years of fighting against the Belkzen hordes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Thanks for the clarifications, Mike.  This is what I needed to see where you made adjustments.  As you know it's difficult when trying to put a hero into Hero lab to know where you put your level up adjustments if you are doing multiple levels and sometimes it matters that one goes at a lower level.




Nul perspiration . I try to build my characters one level at a time so it's all correct and "legal," but sometimes after I get them put together and start making changes things get screwed up so let me know if you catch anything suspicious and I'll either figure out how I did it or make a change.


----------



## Kaodi (May 31, 2014)

There was actually a small error in the versus evil outsiders damage that I fixed. I had forgotten to add the straight +2 damage from bane.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> There was actually a small error in the versus evil outsiders damage that I fixed. I had forgotten to add the straight +2 damage from bane.




Ah, I missed that as well. Hope to have some time later this evening for more reviewing.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2014)

*Banaq, final version (I hope)*

I put Banaq in the RG.  I started from scratch buying his magic items and equipment.  Toned down his Sorcerer's bonded item to just +2 protection and made it an amulet, effectively an amulet of natural armor.  Went ahead and just bought a ring of feather falling.  Oh, and I changed his enchanted rapier to a masterwork longsword -- that saved me some serious cash.  Had enough left to buy more potions than I had before, although I was very tempted to just sink all of my savings into more charges for his wand.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2014)

After discussion with GM(s), I changed out crafting feats and toned down 'Keva's bow a little. Haven't updated the RG yet, and too tired to do so tonight - will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2014)

*HELP! We broke Queenie!*

Ok, information overload for our sorcerer. My knowledge with magic is limited. So please help us refine some magic items that are appropriate for her. We have spells done. I think all she needs is magic items and a Mythic Feat, which is problematic as they require the non-mythic version first (apart from a few) and those are less than efficacious.
[sblock=Meliara]
Meliara “Lia”
Height  5’ 10”; Weight 140# ; Hair: Auburn ; Age  18; Patron Deity:
Sex: Female  Race: Aasimar (Musetouched)  Class: Sorceress/Mythic Archmage  Level:6/M1
Alignment: Chaotic Good  Size: Medium   Type: Humanoid
Init  +4; Senses Perception +0
Languages : Common,  Celestial,  Elven

AC  13, touch 13, flat-footed 10
HP:   41 (HD: 6 +5d6@4 +6 Con +6 Favored Class +3 Archmage) 
Fort +3 , Ref +5 , Will+5
Concentration Check +14 (6 lvl + 5 Cha + 2 Trait + 1 Trait) 
Speed 30ft.
Melee +2
Ranged +6
Base Atk +3; CMB; CMD
Special Actions
Combat gear: None

Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 12 , Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 20 (22)

Racial Traits: 
[sblock] Standard Racial Traits
• Ability Score Racial Traits: Azata-Blooded Aasimars (Musetouched) gain +2 Dexterity and +2 Charisma.
• Type: Aasimars are outsiders with the native subtype.
• Size: Aasimars are Medium creatures and thus have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Base Speed: Aasimars have a base speed of 30 feet.
• Languages: Aasimars begin play speaking Common and Celestial. Aasimars with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, and Sylvan. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
Defense Racial Traits
• Celestial Resistance: Aasimars have acid resistance 5, cold resistance 5, and electricity resistance 5.
Feat and Skill Racial Traits
• Skilled: Aasimar have a +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Perform checks.
Magical Racial Traits
• Spell-Like Ability (Sp): Azata-Blooded can use Glitterdust once per day as a spell-like ability (caster level equal to the aasimar's class level).
Senses Racial Traits
• Darkvision: Aasimar have darkvision 60 ft. (they can see perfectly in the dark up to 60 feet.)
[/sblock]

SQ : Arcane Bloodline [sblock] Class Skill: Knowledge (Planes).
Bonus Spells: identify (3rd), invisibility (5th), dispel magic (7th), dimension door (9th), overland flight (11th), true seeing (13th), greater teleport(15th), power word stun (17th), wish (19th).
Bonus Feats: Combat Casting, Improved Counterspell, Improved Initiative,Iron Will, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus (Knowledge [arcana]), Spell Focus, Still Spell.
Bloodline Arcana: Whenever you apply a metamagic feat to a spell that increases the slot used by at least one level, increase the spell's DC by +1. This bonus does not stack with itself and does not apply to spells modified by the Heighten Spell feat.
Bloodline Powers: Magic comes naturally to you, but as you gain levels you must take care to prevent the power from overwhelming you.
Arcane Bond (Su): At 1st level, you gain an arcane bond, as a wizard equal to your sorcerer level. Your sorcerer levels stack with any wizard levels you possess when determining the powers of your familiar or bonded object. Once per day, your bonded item allows you to cast any one of your spells known (unlike a wizard’s bonded item, which allows him to cast any one spell in his spellbook). This ability does not allow you to have both a familiar and a bonded item.
Metamagic Adept (Ex): At 3rd level, you can apply any one metamagic feat you know to a spell you are about to cast without increasing the casting time. You must still expend a higher-level spell slot to cast this spell. You can use this ability once per day at 3rd level and one additional time per day for every four sorcerer levels you possess beyond 3rd, up to five times per day at 19th level. At 20th level, this ability is replaced by arcane apotheosis.
[/sblock]

Mythic Archmage abilities: Hard to Kill, Mythic Power 5/day, Surge +1d6
Arcana: Wild Arcana [sblock] As a swift action, you can expend one use of mythic power to cast any one arcane spell without expending a prepared spell or spell slot. The spell must be on one of your arcane class spell lists and must be of a level that you can cast with that arcane spellcasting class.
You don't need to have the spell prepared, nor does it need to be on your list of spells known. When casting a spell in this way, you treat your caster level as 2 levels higher for the purpose of any effect dependent on level. You can apply any metamagic feats you know to this spell, but its total adjusted level can't be greater than that of the highest-level arcane spell you can cast from that spellcasting class. [/sblock]

Path Ability: Abundant Casting [sblock] Whenever you cast a spell that specifically targets a limited number of targets (such as “one creature/level” or “one or more creatures”), add your tier to the number of targets the spell can affect. For example, a 5th-level wizard/1st-tier archmage can target up to six creatures when casting haste (five from caster level 5th and one from 1st tier). Alternatively, you can expend one use of mythic power when casting a spell that affects only one target (such as “one creature”) to have the spell affect an additional target. If the spell requires you to succeed at a melee touch attack, you must hold the charge in order to make a second touch attack. [/sblock]

Mythic Feats: 1

Feats : Eschew Materials, Magical Aptitude (Lvl 1), Spell Penetration (Lvl 3), Improved Familiar (5th lvl)


Traits:  Riftwarden Orphan (+2 Concentration checks)
Affable (Social) [sblock] You gain a +2 trait bonus on Diplomacy checks to gather information, and can do so in half the normal time. In addition, Diplomacy and Knowledge (local) are always class skills for you. [/sblock]
Arcane Temper (Regional) [sblock] You gain a +1 trait bonus on concentration and initiative checks. [/sblock]

Skills 18 Skill Points
+12 Bluff (4 rank +5 Cha +3 CS)
+12 Diplomacy (2 rank +5 Cha +3 CS +2 Race) +14 gather info (half time)
+9  Intimidate (1 rank + 5 Cha +3 CS)
+5  Kn (Arcana) (1 rank +1 Int +3 CS)
+5  Kn (Local) (1 rank +1 Int +3 CS)
+5  Kn (Planes) (1 rank +1 Int +3 CS) 
+8  Perform (Sing) (1 rank +5 Cha +2 Race)
+12 Spellcraft (6 rank +1 Int +3 CS + 2 MA)
+11 Use Magic Device (1 rank +5 Cha + 3 CS + 2 MA)

Spells: 
Spells per Day: 1st: 7 2nd 6 3rd 4
Spells Known:  0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Open/close
1st level: Identify (Bloodline), Charm Person, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil
2nd level: Invisibility (Bloodline), Detect Thoughts, Scorching Ray
3rd level: Fireball
7/4/2/1 

Familiar: Juvenile Pseudodragon 

Equipment: 16,000 gp

Bracers of Armor +2  4,000 gp 
Cloak of Resistance +2 4,000 gp
Ring of Protection +1 2,000 gp
Headband of Alluring Charisma +2  4,000 gp

Scrolls: 
Knock x2    400 gp
See Invisibility x2   400 gp


Background: Meliara was born in a small village in Mendev. Her parents went missing when she was very young and she was cared for by her Aunt in Kenabres. There was very little discussion about her parents. When Lia was old enough to start asking, her Aunt would change the subject or just leave the room. When Lia was older her powers started to manifest. She hid them from her Aunt for a while as she practiced with them. It was through her nascent powers that she discovered the secret door in the attic. There she found a chest. It took her more than a month, but eventually she was able to direct enough of her power that she melted the lock. Inside the chest she found many items of her parents. Including a book that finally told her what the birthmark on her shoulder meant. It is a spiral, and her Aunt had always just brushed it off and told her it was nothing. But in this book, it said it was the Sign of the Seeker’s Spiral, which was something associated with the Riftwardens. 
Lia confronted her Aunt with the chest and the book. Her Aunt broke down and over the next day with lots of tea, cakes, and tears, Lia was told her story, or as much as her Aunt knew. Her parents were indeed Riftwardens and had left on a secret mission into the Worldwound just after she was born. They have not been heard from since. Lia also confessed about her growing powers, which caused yet more tears from her Aunt.  For the next week Lia devoured every book in the trunk, from family events to texts on magic. Her Aunt was busy herself, through she didn’t tell Lia what she was doing. Her Aunt then told her she had made arrangements for her to leave. Not that she was unwanted here, but that she could no longer provide her with the direction she needed. Lia was sent off to live with her uncle who was a diplomat in an elven community some way off. 

There her uncle told her more about her parents. A surprising amount and she wondered if he too was a Riftwarden. More importantly, her uncle arranged for her to become an apprentice under a local half-elf sorcerer he knew to help her refine, develop and control her powers. It was during that time that she met Banaq, an elf sorcerer who was also training. He too had lost his parents mysteriously. 

When she was not training, she often would head to the tavern and sing for a few coins to spend of her own. Her uncle told her she had her mother’s beautiful voice, though there was something else, almost unearthly about it. She certainly caused some envy among the local bards.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2014)

Broke Queenie??  If she's your woman, isn't that kinda your problem??    What's with all this 'we' stuff, anyway?  And besides, my woman is already busted -- well, sorta -- she's got the sniffles.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 1, 2014)

Leif said:


> Broke Queenie??  If she's your woman, isn't that kinda your problem??    What's with all this 'we' stuff, anyway?  And besides, my woman is already busted -- well, sorta -- she's got the sniffles.




Lol! It's definitely his problem    Part of the issue (I don't recall if I mentioned it here) but I recently had spine fusion surgery so I'm *occasionally* out of it due to the drugs and headaches and side effects. No comment from the peanut gallery about my normal loopiness level!! (I'm looking at you Scott)  

I hope your gal feels better! 

Okay, ahem. He doesn't just make my character, I tell him somewhat what I want and he finds the actual stuff. I hate reading through rule books and especially PDFs for hours and having complicated character sheets. I haven't played Pathfinder many times definitely >10 and I've never played this high a level, unfortunately. Add the mythic level, which is FULL of amazing choices, but it's just a lot. He never plays arcane users so he isn't familiar with this choices either. 

We have seriously been working on this thing every night since we started.  And hence the frustration.

Don't get me wrong, I've played high level wizards and sorcerers in 3.5. And am super excited about playing! I just need to get my sheet done


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2014)

Leif said:


> At what 'speed' are we advancing levels?  Fast, medium, or slow?  I have presumed fast, but I really have no idea.




Assume fast, but we will try to keep pace with the expected levels in the adventure path.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Question for the DMs:
> Is the extra  damage from Mythic Power Attack modified by the same conditions (two handed or light weapons) as in Power Attack? It does not say so explicitly, but if it doesn't there is no point to taking it as a two-handed weapon user gains a +6 with just Power Attack, while Mythic Power Attack grants the exact same +6. If the mythic feat did comply with the non-mythic version modifiers (which at our BAB is +4/+6/+2) would become +6/+9/+3.
> 
> Second question. A warpriest treats his BAB as equal to his level when using a sacred weapon. Can I take a feat with a +6 BAB now but only use it with the sacred weapon or should I use my standard BAB for feats?




Okay, at long last a decision. This one required considerable consideration (sic). I believe the Power Attack (Mythic) feat should be played as written, which means that 2 handed weapon users don't get any extra damage from it, but they do get to double that damage on a crit and have the use of Mythic  Pwer to ignore the penalties on your attack rolls. 

As to your second question, you can take a BAB +6 pre-req feat, but only use it with the sacred weapon. Note that you will also use that higher BAB for power attack purposes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2014)

The new and improved Vakeva Kiihko is posted in the RG and ready for review.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2014)

As to unbreaking Queenie. You could go with a mythic familiar enhancement, but really I think it pretty weak. I would think Mythic Spell Lore would be more your style. Did you read the Mythic version of fireball? I like Mythic blink personally. Those are just two that jumped out at me as being fun. I'm sure there are others. 

The magic items you've listed aren't bad, just somewhat lacking in excitement. I'd consider a wand or meta magic rod. Staffs are unfortunately, our of your price range.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Lol! It's definitely his problem



Heh! I feel for you, Fenris.


Queenie said:


> Part of the issue (I don't recall if I mentioned it here) but I recently had spine fusion surgery so I'm *occasionally* out of it due to the drugs and headaches and side effects. No comment from the peanut gallery about my normal loopiness level!!



My wife has been having a back issue for the last 18-20 months or so.  She really doesn't want surgery, but I am afraid that it may come to that, eventually.  Care to share your experience with how it did or did not adequately resolve your issues?


Queenie said:


> I hope your gal feels better!



As previously stated in this message, FULL-ON WIFE PERSON, not just gal, but thanks!   She's feeling some better, just still having a bit of a lingering snot problem, nothing we can't deal with one way or another.  Her ENWorld profile:  Lynda Lawless


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> The new and improved Vakeva Kiihko is posted in the RG and ready for review.




We are ready to approve 'Keva with the following notes: We haven't sorted out your skill points yet. I assume they are right, just haven't had time to figure. Takes us longer when you don't break out the bonuses and ranks. Which skill are you enhancing with the Militia Veteran trait? I assume you plan on others using your Metamagic Rod (Lesser Extend), Pearl of Power (1st Level) and Wand (Cure Light Wounds - 50)? Presumably to get an extended Mage Armor or two cast each day and to patch you up when even that doesn't keep you from getting hurt? Still need to tally up your gear spending as well. I assume you are making the arrows yourself? 

Iomedae has smiled upon for your heroic actions in the past.

You may add the following ability to your Stolen Fury trait: 
Stolen Fury (Champion): The PC gains a +2 trait bonus on Fortitude saves. By expending one use of mythic power as a swift action, she can ignore a single demon's damage reduction for i minute, and increases the critical multiplier of any weapon she wields against that demon by 1.

You may add a permanent +2 untyped bonus to the skill of your choice. Please let us know which skill you choose. 

You may add 5 permanent hit points to your total.

He's already in the RG, so just put these additions into place.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> What I have so far:
> 
> [sblock=Isolde Lianne Faithborne : Human Cleric of Sarenrae]INFORMATION
> Name: Isolde Lianne Faithborne
> ...




Isolde is approved. Please place her in the RG thread with the following modifications and one or two considerations. You do now explicitly state which Mythic path you are choosing. It appears to be Hierophant and the following additional trait power is based on the assumption that you did in fact choose Hierophant. Also you do not appear to have picked spells yet, unless I missed an updated version of the character later in the thread. And we would like to see background/history. BTW, I love the Ioun Torch. I used to do that way back in the 1e days. 

Iomedae has smiled upon you for past actions: 
Touched by Divinity (Hierophant): The PC can select a second domain granted by her affiliated deity. She can use the ist-level spells of both domains as spell-like abilities a number of times per day each equal to her mythic tier. By expending one use of mythic power, she may use any
of these two domains' spells as a spell-like ability, but may only use spells of a level equal to or less than her mythic tier. (At this point I believe that lets you add Protection from evil as a spell like ability. As you get more Mythic Tier's this is going to be quite potent I'm thinking.) 

You may add a permanent +2 untyped bonus to the skill of your choice. 

You may add 5 permanent hit points to your total.

One additional thought--Healer's Blessing does not apply to wands or potions (of which you have a surprisingly large quantity), but does apply to Scrolls and of course staves. At least that's my understanding. The rules are not very clear on this, but comments made by the designers with regard to other domain powers seem to support my ruling.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2014)

Queenie! Fenris! Dislike the hassle of making mages? If only there were someone around who not only had a lot of experience and ideas, but who really enjoyed the mental challenge!

Oh wait!

(^_-)

Okay, so firsties, my reaction to your sheet. First, the things that popped at me as good.

That Wild Arcana thing is BONKERS good. Oh my god. That opens things up for sorcerors SO MUCH. I'd have been fighting with you over having an arcanist if I'd noticed that before.  

Also, you have a solid list of spells. That list isn't going to let you down.

Lastly, the items you have are good. Can't see anything wrong with 'em. At our level, getting a numerical edge is pretty important, so don't be afraid not to have 'cool, quirky' items. There'll be plenty of time for those once you're sitting pretty in the math. 

Now, the stuff that popped at me as maybe needing some revisiting. Note that my suggestions and reactions are based entirely on my very subjective analysis based on the rules of play and my own personal playstyle...so feel free to shrug and say, "But I like it" and I'll have no complaints. My goal is to warn you of possibilities that might not have been immediately obvious during creation, which make abilities that seem cool on paper into substantially less cool ones in play.

That said, Abundant Casting is...kind of...meh? I mean, it could be pretty decent, but only if you had spells to take advantage of it. Which you kinda...don't. I mean, I guess you could use it to Charm two Persons instead of one, but honestly that spell is usually very situationally useful since it's not good for combat (that +5 to save hurts) and most people who aren't enemies you won't want to invade the mind of and subvert to your will. It's good for interrogations, but that's rarely something you'd have two people in the same room for. And I'll say too that most sorcerors don't need to worry TOO much about this sort of thing. They can repeat-cast spells if they need to affect more targets. This path feature feels more aimed at wizards to me, who must try to make every spell they cast maximally efficient, because they may not have another one prepared.

So what are some other possible Path choices? I'll quickly lay a few out.

[sblock]Competent Caster - You autosucceed Concentration checks on any spell that's not of your highest castable level. This is deceptively good, because it lets you pull stunts that sane mages never would. It also frees you up from needing to spend resources (feats, traits, etc) on pumping your Concentration score...which in your case would save you a Trait which you could then spend on something else.

Coupled Arcana - This has really amazing potential, but it doesn't really work with the Arcane Bloodline. I have an idea about that though, farther down where I make some more suggestions. I'll revisit this path ability in that discussion.

Deep Understanding - Spellcraft becomes in many ways obsolete for you. You auto-ID spells cast nearby you, and you basically get Identify for free with Detect Magic. This is pretty sweet for a sorceror, as they tend to lag a bit in Spellcraft because they're cute, not smart. *eyeroll* And using Detect Magic to ID items is SO MUCH faster than Identify, allowing the use of items found on the fly, rather than having to wait for downtime to get the goodies. In your case, it would mean that Magic Aptitude feat is mostly obsolete, freeing you up to take something else. What else? Bear with me on that.

Elemental Bond - You've got mostly Fire spells so far at least. If you want to embrace that theme, consider the Elemental Bond trait. Bonus to caster level, but more significantly a scaling Resistance against that element. Since fire is a super-common attack type, permanent fire resistance is pretty sweet.

Enduring Armor - Permanent Mage Armor. You can trade in those Bracers for something nice, cuz this is leagues better. Nuff said.

Energy Conversion - You have a lot of fire, but sadly demons are often resistant to it? What's a mage to do? _Change it._ This honey of a power lets you swap spells with the four classic elemental energy descriptors (fire, lightning, acid and cold) to any OTHER of the four classic elemental energy descriptors! Costs a mythic power use, but honestly that's probably more than worth it.

Flexible Counterspell - If you take Deep Understanding right away, then take this one when we get a mythic powerup. 

Mythic Bloodline - It's not bad, but isn't tops for Arcane. But read on, because I have a suggestion vis a vis that.[/sblock]

Now, Magic Aptitude is not a strong feat choice in my opinion. Unless you need it for some prereq, or are set on it for RP purposes, there are stronger choices. Spellcraft is not all that great a skill to start with, and +10 isn't much worse than +12. Use Magic Device is nice, but again...+2 isn't that big a deal, especially since you're going to be cranking your charisma. But what to take? I have an idea, and it relates to Bloodline.

So, Arcane Bloodline is actually pretty good for sorcerors, but it feels funny to have two sorcerors of the same bloodline. And there are so many options. I know you want a familiar, but there's a way to get one; Eldritch Heritage.

The way it works is this: At first level you have to unfortunately use a feat...happily, you can use it on something useful, Skill Focus for any Knowledge Skill. Arcana is good, or Local if you prefer. At 3rd level take the Eldritch Heritage feat for Arcane bloodline. This gives you the 1st level bloodline feature, which happens to be: Arcane Bond. Boom, familiar. Now you can take Improved Familiar as normal.

I admit, two feats is a stern price for one class feature...so it may not be for you, but I wanted to put it forward, since it lets you get the happy familiar feature with any bloodline.

But then, what do other bloodlines offer?

*Maestro *is pretty thematic for your character, and adds some bardic goodies, but may not suit your build since you seem to be focusing on firepower more than enchantment/saves. *Celestial *gives some really nice goodies too, especially at higher level. My reading shows that this adventure path actually goes to level 20 too, which means you'd eventually get the SUPER nice Celestial capstone feature. And as an aasimar, it's also very thematic. An *Elemental *bloodline serves you well if you want to be a 'blaster' mage. *Starsoul *is interesting too.

One thing about changing bloodlines is that some bloodlines have abilities that would synergize rather well with the Wild Arcana and Coupled Arcana mythic features. Coupled Arcana means anytime you use a bloodline power, you can use a mythic ability at the same time as long as it uses the same type of action or is faster. Here's what you'll be doing though: Standard action to activate a bloodline feature (the celestial holy blast, elemental blast, or whatever), then activate Wild Arcana which is a swift action, to cast -any spell you want-. Spell plus bloodline power, all in the same action. This is less useful for Arcane bloodline, since they don't have many options that would be useful to couple like that. But other bloodlines have plenty of things that could make this cool.

If you're good with Arcane, then I'd still recommend changing Magical Aptitude. Solid ideas for that would be:

*Dodge *(+1 infinitely stackable AC ain't bad)
*Point Blank Shot* (boosts the attack roll and damage of most of your Ray spells, also helps boost your crossbow attacks)
*Spell Focus* for Evocation wouldn't be a terrible idea, though your DC will already be pretty high.

So yeah...basically, your build is good. You don't -need- to change a thing. If you were to change any one thing, I'd say get something other than Magical Aptitude. I'd also change your Path ability. 

Changing bloodlines is more complicated, but it could be done if you don't mind spending some feats.

Once you settle on feats, choosing a mythic feat becomes much easier.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 1, 2014)

Shayuri, have I mentioned yet that I love you? If not, well, I Love You!!! lol Someone please rep her for me, I can't do it again yet! 

A lot of the things you bring up about being "weaker" choices were things I was really iffy on in the first place. Particularly Magical Aptitude and the Abundant Casting, which was tied as a choice with Energy Conversion and one other I can't recall right now. So you just confirmed my iffiness lol.

When Fenris gets home we'll look this stuff over together and make it work. Thank you again SO SO much. It had to take quite some time to look these things over and write this up. I realize everyone has different play styles but as someone who hasn't gotten to play a lot since my gaming group broke up, I definitely appreciate different opinions on how things work. 

Oh, and Wild Arcana does seem awesome, right? I can't wait to use it


----------



## Queenie (Jun 1, 2014)

Scotley said:


> As to unbreaking Queenie. You could go with a mythic familiar enhancement, but really I think it pretty weak. I would think Mythic Spell Lore would be more your style. Did you read the Mythic version of fireball? I like Mythic blink personally. Those are just two that jumped out at me as being fun. I'm sure there are others.
> 
> The magic items you've listed aren't bad, just somewhat lacking in excitement. I'd consider a wand or meta magic rod. Staffs are unfortunately, our of your price range.




Yeah, I know they are kind of boring. They were just the basic things I remember being useful from my games long ago. A meta-magic rod sounds exciting though ;-)

I'll take your suggestions with Shay's and hopefully get this character finished! 



Leif said:


> Heh! I feel for you, Fenris.
> 
> My wife has been having a back issue for the last 18-20 months or so.  She really doesn't want surgery, but I am afraid that it may come to that, eventually.  Care to share your experience with how it did or did not adequately resolve your issues?
> 
> As previously stated in this message, FULL-ON WIFE PERSON, not just gal, but thanks!   She's feeling some better, just still having a bit of a lingering snot problem, nothing we can't deal with one way or another.  Her ENWorld profile:  Lynda Lawless




  Firstly, your wife is still your gal, no? Well, I hope you didn't take offense to that. 

I have no problem talking about my back issues! Especially if it ends up helping somebody. This is my 3rd back surgery and my 2nd spine fusion. I had a bad car accident in 2003 and have been suffering / getting worse ever since with multiple issues. I don't want to muck up this thread though, I'm sure no one else wants to hear my whining 

I'll PM you.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2014)

Scotley said:


> We are ready to approve 'Keva with the following notes: We haven't sorted out your skill points yet. I assume they are right, just haven't had time to figure. Takes us longer when you don't break out the bonuses and ranks. Which skill are you enhancing with the Militia Veteran trait? I assume you plan on others using your Metamagic Rod (Lesser Extend), Pearl of Power (1st Level) and Wand (Cure Light Wounds - 50)? Presumably to get an extended Mage Armor or two cast each day and to patch you up when even that doesn't keep you from getting hurt? Still need to tally up your gear spending as well. I assume you are making the arrows yourself?




Militia Veteran trait goes to Survival. Favored Class Bonus goes to Skill Point at every level, giving 4 + 1 (Int) + 1 (FC) = 6/Level or 36 Points.

Ranks are as follows: Acrobatics (6), Climb (1), Craft (Bows 6), Knowledge (History 4, Planes 1, Religion 4), Linguistics (2), Perception (6), Profession (Trapper 1, Wilderness Guide 1), Survival (3), Swim (1).

You are correct about the Rod, Pearl and Wand.

*Hold up on looking at equipment. I hadn't thought about making the arrows, and as I went through to figure the cost savings, something looked hinky. I'll let you know when that's fixed.*



Scotley said:


> Iomedae has smiled upon for your heroic actions in the past.
> 
> You may add the following ability to your Stolen Fury trait:
> Stolen Fury (Champion): The PC gains a +2 trait bonus on Fortitude saves. By expending one use of mythic power as a swift action, she can ignore a single demon's damage reduction for i minute, and increases the critical multiplier of any weapon she wields against that demon by 1.
> ...




Are the +5 HP in addition to the 5 already gained for going Mythic?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2014)

OK, 'Keva's ready now. I did change to have him craft the arrows himself, so the Durable Cold Iron arrows cost 1 gp each. I figured the Blunt Durable Silver arrows at 6 gp suggested retail, meaning they cost him 3 each.

Reduced the charges on the CLW wand to 30.

Questions answered about the Mythic stuff, I think. Everything you mentioned other than the skill bonus was already on his RG sheet. Adding the untyped bonus to Acrobatics, bringing the total for that skill to +13.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2014)

Also put the cost of each Gear item in parentheses after the item so you won't have to go look every one of them up. Cost listed is for the total number, not per piece.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Lol! It's definitely his problem    Part of the issue (I don't recall if I mentioned it here) but I recently had spine fusion surgery so I'm *occasionally* out of it due to the drugs and headaches and side effects.*
> No comment from the peanut gallery about my normal loopieness level!! (I'm looking at you Scott)*
> [/QUOTE]





Queenie said:


> Er . . . . .D'Oh! Urmmmm
> 
> *un-breaking the queen of loopy*​Okayyyy then. For magic items I recommend AC bonus and saving throw bonus items. Pearl of power is a priceless item for spell casters. I have a wizard 10 fire mage with an investment of 20,000 in pearl of power, Yes, that is a whole freaking bunch.  That is 3 pop 1, 2 pop 2 and 1 pop 3 which gives 3 offensive, 2 defensive and a buff up.  only one is a fire spell. Variety being the spice of life. I recommend two defensive items. one to boost natural ac and one to give an enchantment bonus. The cloak of resistance is a common goody that gives a plus on all 3 saves. Later invest in stat boost items. If you plan on using ray or other ranged touch spells a good thing to have plenty of is dex boost such as cat's grace.
> 
> my 2 1/2 coppers


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2014)

On Sir Shelden, I am changing a bit of gear.

1) I am removing mithral from shield and armor for a savings of 1600 gp

2) I am changing chain shirt to breast plate. difference included in savings calculated

3) buying mule back cords to increase carrying capacity to that of str of 22.

that leaves about 1000 left to spend. Thinking of buying a wand of cure. 

Thank you to Fenrus for the food for thought on this. Any further thoughts on this?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Militia Veteran trait goes to Survival. Favored Class Bonus goes to Skill Point at every level, giving 4 + 1 (Int) + 1 (FC) = 6/Level or 36 Points.
> 
> Ranks are as follows: Acrobatics (6), Climb (1), Craft (Bows 6), Knowledge (History 4, Planes 1, Religion 4), Linguistics (2), Perception (6), Profession (Trapper 1, Wilderness Guide 1), Survival (3), Swim (1).
> 
> ...




As I understand it the extra hp are an additional blessing of Iomedae.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2014)

MLeibrock said:
			
		

> Im sorry... what were the previous questions?






			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Fenris View Post
> Ok, here is what I have for Denir. I am still waiting for answers to previous questions to finalize him, but you can start examining him.
> 
> And
> ...




I believe I answered them here:



Scotley said:


> Okay, at long last a decision. This one required considerable consideration (sic). I believe the Power Attack (Mythic) feat should be played as written, which means that 2 handed weapon users don't get any extra damage from it, but they do get to double that damage on a crit and have the use of Mythic Power to ignore the penalties on your attack rolls.
> 
> As to your second question, you can take a BAB +6 pre-req feat, but only use it with the sacred weapon. Note that you will also use that higher BAB for power attack purposes.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Also put the cost of each Gear item in parentheses after the item so you won't have to go look every one of them up. Cost listed is for the total number, not per piece.




Thank you, looks good!


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2014)

Shayuri, I did appreciate the critique of my Sorcerer build that you offered previously, no matter what I may have said.  Now that I've completed my character, would you please take a look and see how I did?  Seems foolish not to take advantage of the brain of one of, if not THE, premier arcane character aficionado on ENWorld.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Firstly, your wife is still your gal, no? Well, I hope you didn't take offense to that.



 Wellll, yeah, I guess she is, come to think of it.  No, I wasn't offended, I guess I was just trying to be a good example for you and Fenris.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2014)

Leif said:


> I put Banaq in the RG.  I started from scratch buying his magic items and equipment.  Toned down his Sorcerer's bonded item to just +2 protection and made it an amulet, effectively an amulet of natural armor.  Went ahead and just bought a ring of feather falling.  Oh, and I changed his enchanted rapier to a masterwork longsword -- that saved me some serious cash.  Had enough left to buy more potions than I had before, although I was very tempted to just sink all of my savings into more charges for his wand.




Banaq is approved with some notes. You will need to make some changes to pass muster. The good news is most of them are in your favor. 

The bonus for having ranks in a class skill is +3 not +2, so you just got a little better at your skills. 

Your equipment, the costs and starting funds appear to be in some disarray. You have the potions listed as caster level five at 50 gp each. The formula for potion cost spell level x caster level x 50 gp. So a 1st level cure light wounds cast at 5th level will cost you 1 x 5 x 50 gp or 250 gp. Six of them will set you back 1500 gp. The cure moderate wounds at 5th will set you back even more spell level 2 x caster level 5 x 50 gp = 500 gp each or 2000 gp for 4. Might be better to take most of these at CL 1 for the cure light and CL 3 for the Cure moderate. Maybe keep one of the more expensive higher CL potions for direst need. 

You have the wand of color spray listed as caster level five with only 10 of 50 charges and that is calculated correctly, but after reading the spell description I can see no advantage to the higher caster level. I'd take it at CL 1 for 150 gp and spend you 750 gp on a wand of magic missiles at caster level five with 10 charges instead. 

You need to consider your weapon choice. Please look at the descriptions for Longbow
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/equipment---final/weapons/weapon-descriptions/longbow and Composite Longbow http://www.d20pfsrd.com/equipment---final/weapons/weapon-descriptions/longbow-composite 

As you can see you'll need to move up to a composite longbow (which you can use as an Elf) in order to get your strength bonus to damage. At a 12 str/+1 damage you'll need to spend 100 base, +100 for the str bonus +300 for masterwork and +2000 for magic. So 2500 gp as opposed to the 2375 you had listed for a regular +1 longbow. Also you calculated damage correctly with strength bonus for under the 'feats' section of your sheet, but not under 'equipment' It should be 1d8+2 (+1 str +1 magic) or +3 under 30' thanks to point blank shot. I would also suggest you invest in some cold iron arrows. 
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/equipment---final/special-materials#TOC-Iron-Cold
They allow you to overcome the damage resistance/cold iron that many demons possess. Of course many fey also possess that same resistance so I guess as an elf you might find it distasteful to use them. The cost is only an extra 1 gp per 20. Of course many more powerful demons have damage resistance cold iron and good. You could make the longsword cold iron as well for another 15 gp. 

Your total equipment costs are way off too. If you lower the caster levels on the potions and wand, spend the extra coin for a composite longbow, cold iron arrows and a cold iron sword you've still only spent a little over 10k. The starting gold for this game is 16000. I'd blow another 4000 on a headband of Alluring Charisma +2 if it were me. You are going to want an 18 charisma by the time you get 4th level spells for the bonus spell and it will make all your spells a little harder to save against. That still leaves a grand and a half or so for scrolls, more potions and interesting mundane gear. You should think about taking a light weapon such as a dagger as well in case you get grappled, swallow or otherwise limited in mobility to the point where a sword or dagger won't do. 

Now on to the good stuff! For your past deeds Iomedae has seen fit to grant you not only the Mythic tier but some additional boons. 

Modify your campaign trait as follows. Riftwarden Orphan (Archmage): The PC gains a +4 trait bonus on caster level checks to penetrate a demon's spell resistance. Once per day, he can  recharge a charged magic item by expending one use of mythic power. Doing so adds a number of charges equal to id10 + his mythic tier to the item, up to its normal maximum number of charges.

You may add a permanent +2 untyped bonus to the skill of your choice. Please let us know which skill you choose.

You may add 5 permanent hit points to your total.

He's already in the RG, so just put these additions into place. We'd also like to see a description and some clothes in your equipment list. The Worldwound is no place to be running around naked.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 2, 2014)

Shayuri,

I'm looking over your character and have a question.  It looks like you'd like to follow Desna but your Strong willed trait requires you to follow Cayden.

Thoughts?



Shayuri said:


> Okay, here's the final build for Thorn. Only small differences from the first draft sheet. She's specced a bit more for smoking out and hunting down cultists as well as demons now; with a decently well developed Sense Motive skill and a skirmisher trick that lets her tangle people up when she smacks 'em. Bought a few alchemical goodies with the handful of cash leftover from her bow and arrows. There are some cool trick arrows in Pathfinder too!
> 
> I'm working the campaign trait more into the character and background too. No change to the basic story, but I'm making the samaritan that rescued her all those years ago into a more important figure to her, and a major part of why she has remained at the World Wound, fighting the good fight. I'm trying to build her as someone who is willing to do the wrong things for the right reasons, when necessary; she isn't the hero the World Wound may want, but she is the hero it needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2014)

Hubba wuh?

Why would Strong Willed require me to follow any particular god?

...hang on, I'm gonna go check the trait description again.

Edit - Okay, here's the SRD material on Strong Willed:

 Strong Willed

Your fervent desire to choose your own path gives you strong willpower.

Benefit: You receive a +2 trait bonus on saving throws against charm and compulsion effects.

--
So...Cayden who?


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 2, 2014)

Let me talk it over with Scotley,

I see exactly what you are saying.  I guess this trait appears in Faiths of Purity - Inner Sea Gods and I do not have that pdf.  I'll get back with you shortly.



Shayuri said:


> Hubba wuh?
> 
> Why would Strong Willed require me to follow any particular god?
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2014)

Interesting - the d20PFSRD entry lists the source for the trait (Faiths of Purity) but doesn't list the pre-req. Looking it up in the source book shows that It is, in fact, a trait only for followers of Cayden Cailean (unless the GMs make a house rule otherwise, of course).


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2014)

Scotley said:


> [sblock=critique of Banaq]Banaq is approved with some notes. You will need to make some changes to pass muster. The good news is most of them are in your favor.
> 
> The bonus for having ranks in a class skill is +3 not +2, so you just got a little better at your skills.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I dunno what happened, boss, I musta had a worse case of the dumass working than I thought.  Thanks for not just crap-canning Banaq out-of-hand!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 2, 2014)

Shayuri - Am I missing your spells?  I don't see them.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Let me talk it over with Scotley,
> 
> I see exactly what you are saying.  I guess this trait appears in Faiths of Purity - Inner Sea Gods and I do not have that pdf.  I'll get back with you shortly.




Interesting, traits often had specific things associated with them in original sources like the player's guides that were taken out of later supplements, but that doesn't seem to be the case here. Let me review. I had used the SRD rather than looking up the original source too when reviewing.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Shayuri - Am I missing your spells?  I don't see them.




He's gone with the skirmisher archetype instead of spells:
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/ranger/archetypes/paizo---ranger-archetypes/skirmisher


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2014)

Goodness, that's irksome. So only people following Cayden get to be strong willed?

Ah well. Let me know if you want to enforce that. If so, I'll pick a different trait. There's plenty to choose from. 

Now! Leif! Happy to take another look. And now that I think I grasp your concept a little better, hopefully my comments will be more useful to you. 

Looking at this, you're definitely going for an 'arcane archer' of sorts, even if you don't take the PrC. Pursuant to this, I do have some suggestions:

*Attributes*
Consider the following array:
S12 (2pts)
D14 (5pts)+2=16
C12 (2pts)-2=10
I12 (2 pts)+2=14
W12 (2 pts)
C15 (7 pts=15) +1 L4

What I did was shift 1 point from each of your Constitution and Intelligence, and move it over to Dexterity. This gives you no immediate penalty (both Int and Con were odd numbers previously, and moving down to an even has no mechanical effect), and raises your Dex to 16, improving your AC, ranged attack stats, and initiative. A good trade! The only flaw here is that your Con and Int will be harder to raise now, but honestly...that shouldn't be an issue. Your level bonuses belong in Charisma and Dexterity, in roughly equal measures. Getting Dex to 16 is especially crucial to help make up for your inherently bad BAB. You can bump that with spells, but it's best not to HAVE to do so for relatively light encounters.

*Mythic Stuff*
Extra Mythic Power is fine and well, but I think you'll find that in the long run it's a bust. Having lots of mythic power but nothing cool to spend it on is like having a deck full of land in Magic the Gathering. And mythic power uses escalate very quickly as mythic tiers are advanced. It's not +1 per tier. I suspect we won't be hurting for want of a measely 3 power uses once we're tier 3 or above.

And just LOOK at what you can get instead!

[sblock=Mythic Path Fun!]*Enduring Armor* - This lets you skip Mage Armor for a far superior scaling version that can't ever be taken away. Saves you time buffing (which is huge) and can't be dispelled, and means you get to pick another 1st level spell. 

If you like using wands and scrolls and so on, check out* Enhance Magic Item*. Boosts item caster level...and this is for all purposes, so that 1st level Magic Missile wand you got for 750 can...with sufficient mythic tiers...spit out up to 3 magic missiles a pop! However, this one DOES key off your tier, so it can wait for a bit...

*Remixer*. You have a crapton of potions, but most of them all do the same things. What if you need something else? REMIX IT. This is a handy dandy power that lets you alter the spell a potion casts on the fly. This could be a very nice way to 'cast' buffs on yourself even after your spell slots are expended. The power requires the spell you remix the potion to to be 'prepared' (ie - a spell known by you), but doesn't require you to cast the spell in question to remix the potion.

*Resilient Arcana*. This one can probably wait, since it keys off your tier, but it's worth mentioning. It adds to the DC to dispel your magic. Because you will (most likely) be depending a lot on buffs, this will be big for you. Huge. Demons LOVE casting Greater Dispel. Many can do it at-will.

If you want to summon things, and that Summon Monster II suggests you might, consider* Speedy Summons*. It's pretty easy to disrupt summon spells since it takes a full turn to do. The great thing about this is that it speeds it up for NO COST. If you pay mythic power, it makes the summon SWIFT, which means you can buff AND summon in the same turn. Tell me that doesn't sound nice. 

*Throw Spell.* Take a melee touch spell like Shocking Grasp or Vampiric Touch, and make it a ranged touch spell that gets all the bonuses you will be giving your ranged attacks. Crappy range at first, but it'll scale with tier and get pretty decent. Who doesn't like absorbing life energy at range?

Or, ya know...you can get 3 extra uses of mythic power too. Sup to you. [/sblock]

*Spell Picks*
Okay! This is a big one, because as a sorceror, your spell picks are your life. They define what you do and how you do it. Lets dive in.

I want to say don't bother with Read Magic as a cantrip, get Acid Splash. It can make use of all the ranged attack buffs you'll be using, and ignores Spell Resistance. Yes, it's hardly any damage, but it's at-will, and you may find yourself reduced to it. I don't recommend any arcanist ever be without an attack cantrip, for those desperate times.

Here's a thing...you have some spells that are resisted with saving throws. I don't recommend this. Your build is just as much about ranged attacks as it is about magic, so your save DCs are behind your power level. You can have a few if you want (and in fact, it's wise to have at least 1 anti-Will and 1 anti-Fort just in case), but I don't recommend making them 'primary' spell choices. 

In particular, at 1st level, don't bother with Burning Hands. DC 15, short range, easily resisted elemental type...it's a spell you will rarely want to cast, and that will rarely be useful if you do cast it. In the same vein, Lightning Bolt is probably not the best choice for you at level 3. It's not that it's a bad spell, but it's usually hard to aim past allies (cuz we'll be in there scooting around amidst the monsters) and your save DC will not be up to par.

Your second level spells are decent. Summoning is something that requires some...investment to get the most out of (augment summons and the Speedy Summons trait I would say) but it is versatile enough that I wouldn't nix it. Just don't expect the summons to be worth anything in combat other than bags of hit points to temporarily slow down enemies. Combatworthy summons should be augmented, and cast at your highest spell level.

So here are my specific recommendations:
[sblock]Drop Read Magic and get Acid Splash.

Ditch Burning Hands, and get True Strike. For when you absolutely, positively need that arrow or spell to be delivered on time. Next turn. (unless you cast True Strike mythically, in which case on the same turn) Alternatively, check out Gravity Bow. Arrows do 2d6 base damage? YES PLEASE.

_Consider_ replacing Summon Monster II with Create Pit (good for area denial and keeping follks away from you as you plink them), Glitterdust (for the blinding/anti-invisibility), Resist Energy, or Cat's Grace. 

Drop Lightning Bolt and replace with:
*Heroism *- Awesome buffing spell, one of the best. Stacks with other spells easily, and boosts attacks, saves and skill checks all at the same time. Decent duration too!

*Haste *- ALSO a great buff, partly because it affects multiple allies, and also because it gives extra attacks! Can be a big force multiplier! Haste can also benefit from the Tenacious Transmutation feat, which with the Resilient Arcana mythic power can make your spells nearly impossible to dispel.

*Battering Blast* - Not a buff, but a very interesting ranged touch spell. It does damage that scales with level in two ways. First, the damage done by the missile increases with level up to 5d6. Then, additional levels can also give extra missiles, similar to Scorching Ray. Even better, these missiles are Force, which has no elemental resistance, and can do Bull Rushes on targets. This is a great way to exert some battlefield control, and discourage enemies from approaching you in melee!

*Displacement *- One of the Queen Bees of defensive buffs, that 50% miss chance will drive enemies NUTS. Works until foes that have True Sight start popping up, but honestly even then it'll still work on MOST foes, so it never really goes out of style. You can alternately consider Blink...which works with Tenacious Transmutation...but it has a downside to it for you, so I tend to stick with Displacement.

*Fly *- Hard to go wrong with being a ranged attacker who can't be reached from the ground.[/sblock]

*Equipment*
Get some Cold Iron arrows. Stat.

I'd mention the Color Spray wand, but I believe it's already been addressed.

If you can possibly put the funds together, get a Cloak of Resistance. The best you possibly can. You have some vulnerable save bonuses.

*Looking Ahead*
At some point, soon hopefully, you need to decide if you want to stay a dedicated caster, or if you want to become an Arcane Archer. Either is equally viable, and both have a few things to keep in mind.

[sblock=Arcane Archer] - If you're like me, your reaction to this was to morph into Admiral Ackbar and croak "it's a trap!" In D&D 3.5, it totally was. But like many things, Pathfinder has breathed new life into a limp old PrC, and it's worthy of consideration now.

Pros - Lots of nifty abilities you can't get other ways. Your BAB progression is repaired for the duration of the PrC, and it also boosts your Fort save which is going to be a trouble spot for you. Your AA abilities will save you a TON of money on bow enchantments, which translates into more gear in other areas.

Cons - BAB requirement means you'll probably need to multiclass if you want the full 10 level progression. Sorcerors alone can't qualify until level 12. Advance as a sorcer to level 8, then take 2 fighter or ranger levels, and you're good to go. This means, along with the 3 'dead' caster levels in Arcane Archer, you'll lose 5 caster levels total, but be fairly badass in terms of your actual combat ability. If you don't mind only getting to level 8 AA, then you can go Sorc 12/AA 8 and get to CL 18. This does delay your entry into the PrC though, making it more and more likely that you'll already have invested heavily in a magic bow...which kind of defeats a major bonus of taking the class.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Full Caster] - This has the virtue of being easy, and it gives you the full range of spells to cast. Or does it?

Pros - Full bloodline advancement, full access to spell levels at the normal speed of progression. This can be big, and it's the option that locks you in the least. Full caster progression means you can still do summons, polymorphs...buffs of all kinds. If you feel lucky you can even invest in some save-resisted spells in addition to touch attacks. Sky's the limit.

Cons - The versatility comes at a cost. Your BAB and Fort saves will suffer. If you want to overcome this, it will require investments in terms of spell picks and feat choices. This means that the full caster progression doesn't necessarily open things up as much as it seems to, as certain choices each level will be all but mandatory in order to keep up with the difficulty curve. And you can expect to be spending a GREAT DEAL of money on a powerful bow, as several abilities can't be simulated with arcane buff spells (Holy, I'm looking at you).

It's a tricky choice. Arcane Archer's good if you really want to knuckle down and focus on that magic-enhanced arrow schtick. You won't miss 9th level spells much with that build, I assure you. Full caster is potentially safer though, since it doesn't lock you down nearly as much to a single tactic. I'd recommend take a look at the sorceror/wizard spell list twice over. Check out levels 1 though 7 with an eye for buffs that would help an archer out...then look at levels 1 through 9 thinking about where you might want to go at higher levels and seeing what's more exciting to you.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2014)

I've been looking over Denir and noticed a couple things. You appear to have only spent 19 of the 20 points you have to use for ability scores. It's late, so maybe I just can't add. You can't take Power Attack at first level as it requires a BAB of +1. I guess maybe you can actually since you have sacred weapon. Still trying to wrap my head around Warpriests I guess. However, it does appear you've taken toughness twice. Was that your intention? You only added hit points once near as I can tell. You still have some feats and spells to pick. There are some issues with the campaign trait we are trying to resolve as well. More on that later. I love the background and description. That Tribal Scars (Bear Belt) feat is impressive too. For some reason I've never noticed that one before.  

That just leaves Queenie's character to be reviewed right? Did I leave anyone out? 

I haven't forgotten that we need a synopsis of what has happened to the group before play starts.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2014)

Ooh - Wand of Gravity Bow! Might have to further reduce my Wand of CLW and pick up one of those for the really tough fights . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 2, 2014)

Scotley said:


> He's gone with the skirmisher archetype instead of spells:
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/ranger/archetypes/paizo---ranger-archetypes/skirmisher




Ahh.  Makes more sense now.  I saw the Urban skirmish and assumed he was going with an urban ranger archetype.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 2, 2014)

Shayuri,

Scotley and I discussed and we are going to allow you to have the strong willed trait (I might kick myself later when I'm trying to charm you  )  It does seem that you need to be a follower of Cayden however this trait does not seem to add to your power in a significant way so if you feel that is what Thor would be good at, we are all for it.

I'm almost done going over Thorn in detail and I don't see you have picked a favored terrain.  Am I missing it?  If not, do you have a preference?

I think you also still need to add the "extras" scotley gave you.





Shayuri said:


> Goodness, that's irksome. So only people following Cayden get to be strong willed?
> 
> Ah well. Let me know if you want to enforce that. If so, I'll pick a different trait. There's plenty to choose from.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2014)

Nope, the extras from the boosted campaign trait have been added. 

I appreciate the leniency on Strong Willed as well.

Thorn is an Urban Ranger, who is also a Skirmisher. Archetypes can be mixed as long as they don't modify the same class traits, and those two do not. So Thorn has Favored Communities instead of Favored Terrain. 

I'd actually rather have Favored Terrain, but I also want Trapfinding, so...there we are.   I decided it was more important to be able to get traps than to have the terrain.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 2, 2014)

You learn something everyday - at least I do.  Didn't know you could choose two archetypes before know.  Well done!



Shayuri said:


> Nope, the extras from the boosted campaign trait have been added.
> 
> I appreciate the leniency on Strong Willed as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2014)

Scotley said:


> I've been looking over Denir and noticed a couple things. You appear to have only spent 19 of the 20 points you have to use for ability scores. It's late, so maybe I just can't add. You can't take Power Attack at first level as it requires a BAB of +1. I guess maybe you can actually since you have sacred weapon. Still trying to wrap my head around Warpriests I guess. However, it does appear you've taken toughness twice. Was that your intention? You only added hit points once near as I can tell. You still have some feats and spells to pick. There are some issues with the campaign trait we are trying to resolve as well. More on that later. I love the background and description. That Tribal Scars (Bear Belt) feat is impressive too. For some reason I've never noticed that one before.
> 
> That just leaves Queenie's character to be reviewed right? Did I leave anyone out?
> 
> I haven't forgotten that we need a synopsis of what has happened to the group before play starts.




Yeap, listed Toughness twice. I was playing around with them, and added it twice obviously. 

Good catch on the stat points, added the point to Cha for a 13. Swapped out Power Attack and Toughness feats at Level 1 and Level 3 to make things Kosher with no issues. 

Question on Feats: May I select Sword Oath but apply it to the Great Sword?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Good catch on the stat points, added the point to Cha for a 13. Swapped out Power Attack and Toughness feats at Level 1 and Level 3 to make things Kosher with no issues.




[smart A$$]Uh nope, you need a BAB of +1 for toughness[/smart A$$]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Yeap, listed Toughness twice. I was playing around with them, and added it twice obviously.
> 
> Good catch on the stat points, added the point to Cha for a 13. Swapped out Power Attack and Toughness feats at Level 1 and Level 3 to make things Kosher with no issues.
> 
> Question on Feats: May I select Sword Oath but apply it to the Great Sword?




Really, by the letter of the rules, you have a +1 BAB at first level even if only with one weapon, so I see no reason you can't take either feat at 1st. Sent and email about the other. I don't have the original source on that feat, but I believe my Co-GM does.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2014)

Thorn's description and personality entries have been updated.

Because we've already been through a lot together when we start, she will be less aloof towards the other PCs than she normally would have been. This will benefit RP.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2014)

'Keva kind of the same - he's a self-sufficient wilderness guide type who's been moving groups of refugees and adventurers between the Worldwound and Lastwall for the last 160 years or so. I expect he'll have bonded with Sir Sheldon as a result of their torture at the hands of demons, and with the other members of the group as a part of their shared experiences from the first chapter of the installment.

I've left his background sketchy on details, in the hopes that I'll remember to fill it in as we go with stories, conversations, references to previous experiences, etc.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry if I am slow in responding, Montazuma and I are going round and round with each other and a new infection has been found.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2014)

Mowgs, we can make it up as we go too. can you see:

" 'Keva, do you remember the battle of ------------ where the lord /////////// caved in the cave on the cult?"

"aye laddie, You thinkin of th' cliff face fallen on th trail to ' challenge some fugitives?"

"Aye, I mean yes!'


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, bear in mind that the adventure path starts with us at level 1. I dunno how much 'downtime' there is between the end of it and the beginning of this though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep - the adventure path starts w/ us at one, but the ritual/experiment/torture that gives the "Stolen Fury" trait happened before the start of the AP. And 'Keva is an _old_ Dwarf.

I don't know how much time Ser Sheldon and 'Keva will have actually spent together prior to the AP start, but they'd have been acquainted at least.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 3, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry if I am slow in responding, Montazuma and I are going round and round with each other and a new infection has been found.




Hope you feel better


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2014)

They are both Lawful Good, so while they were in captivity 'Keva could have been a moral anchor for young Sheldon - his hope for staing alive . . . perhaps.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2014)

Could be - his age and experience (and Dwarven Stoicism) might have helped him weather it better. And having someone for whom to be a 'role model' would've given him motivation as well.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry if I am slow in responding, Montazuma and I are going round and round with each other and a new infection has been found.




Not that slow in giving me the business though..........


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Not that slow in giving me the business though..........




you suffering from the revenge too? ick.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Hope you feel better




It finally quit yesturday. 6 days of this , uh, . . . . . . crap. Hope your back is healing well.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey Fenris, I tried to respond to your questions, but your mailbox is full.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Hey Fenris, I tried to respond to your questions, but your mailbox is full.



I saw, cleared it out so please resend!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you Scott,  I'll update it tonight.  Did you get another language and add the "extras" Scotley gave you too?



Scott DeWar said:


> Mike L., Just wanted you to know all the data is in for Sir Shelden, My character sheet is just needing a bit more straightening on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2014)

Uhhhh, lang . . . . . .ui . . . . . jisses . . . . oops. nope not yet. by the way, did you see in the hp: 7*5? that is the hp/lvl beyond first.

infernal would be a good tongue to know, "know what your enemy is saying, just don't let them know you know."

I think I got all the iomadea add ons: Hp, skill points (labeled at the far right of perception).


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 4, 2014)

Infernal would probably be a good choice indeed but how would you know that?  Mr reading ahead...  

I did see all that mumbo jumbo and couldn't make heads or tails of it so I asked Scott and he said he couldn't either but the HP were right so he didn't worry much about your hieroglyphics.  Now that you explained it, I'm still confused - Just kidding Now I get it.  Wish everyone did that but most are opting for the extra HP/level rather than a skill so it's pretty easy.



Scott DeWar said:


> Uhhhh, lang . . . . . .ui . . . . . jisses . . . . oops. nope not yet. by the way, did you see in the hp: 7*5? that is the hp/lvl beyond first.
> 
> infernal would be a good tongue to know, "know what your enemy is saying, just don't let them know you know."
> 
> I think I got all the iomadea add ons: Hp, skill points (labeled at the far right of perception).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2014)

5[diety bonus]+10[level 1]+7*5[level 2 to 6]+1*6[favoredclass bonus]+2*6[con bonus]  =  68

is that a good enough Rosetta stone?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2014)

Psst. Demons speak Abyssal. Devils speak Infernal. 

Thorn took skillz, but that is because she is a monkey of skill.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 4, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> 5[diety bonus]+10[level 1]+7*5[level 2 to 6]+1*6[favoredclass bonus]+2*6[con bonus]  =  68
> 
> is that a good enough Rosetta stone?




What... the... frak..... ?? This isn't on the final exam, is it? :-o


Now that Fenris character is mostly done we're working on mine tonight. Sorry if I'm holding everyone up :-(

At least we have good suggestions to work from!


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm in the process of re-doing Banaq, again.  As with most arcanists, he is a bit "HP poor" but I'm thinking of using at least a few of his levels to gain bonus skill points.  Do we not have any inkling of what lies ahead for us?  Have we learned nothing of it during our six previous levels?  If not, then I guess I'll have to create out of whole cloth a reason for Banaq to study the demonic tongue, Abyssal.  Probably something related to his abilities and aspirations as a summoner.  After all, he does need a way to put his summoned creatures off their guard so that he can convince them to tell him the True Names of their demonic foes.

Scotley, what I'm thinking about doing is sending you a copy of Banaq after each level advancement.  Seems like it'd be hard even for _me_ to screw up doing it that way.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey, Scotley and ml, you guys might want to think about starting a new RG thread -- the current one has gotten kinda crapped-up with all sorts of stray comments.  Just sayin'...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2014)

Leif said:


> I'm in the process of re-doing Banaq, again.  As with most arcanists, he is a bit "HP poor" but I'm thinking of using at least a few of his levels to gain bonus skill points.  Do we not have any inkling of what lies ahead for us?  Have we learned nothing of it during our six previous levels?  If not, then I guess I'll have to create out of whole cloth a reason for Banaq to study the demonic tongue, Abyssal.  Probably something related to his abilities and aspirations as a summoner.  After all, he does need a way to put his summoned creatures off their guard so that he can convince them to tell him the True Names of their demonic foes.
> 
> Scotley, what I'm thinking about doing is sending you a copy of Banaq after each level advancement.  Seems like it'd be hard even for _me_ to screw up doing it that way.




You know without doubt that the world wound is the result of demonic efforts and so their language is a good choice. Send anything and I will review.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2014)

Queenie said:


> What... the... frak..... ?? This isn't on the final exam, is it? :-o
> 
> 
> Now that Fenris character is mostly done we're working on mine tonight. Sorry if I'm holding everyone up :-(
> ...




No rush, we are right on schedule. We plan to start the game on Friday the 13th.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2014)

Never got an answer to this one earlier - Is someone taking the Mage Armor spell? That one always seems like a no-brainer to me for an arcane type, but if not, I need to re-think a couple of magic items . . .


----------



## Queenie (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotley said:


> No rush, we are right on schedule. We plan to start the game on Friday the 13th.




Great! I am on vacation from June 11th - June 16th but I should be able to post at least once a day.

We just read over Mythic Fireball. I am in heaven. For real.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks like we will have a number of abyssal speakers. So we should be covered even if anyone is blinded, deafened, or less fortunately, killed.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 4, 2014)

_[peeks head in]_

Smells like... this party is full...

But who's your skill monkey?

<.<

>.>

_[fades back into the shadows...]  _


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Never got an answer to this one earlier - Is someone taking the Mage Armor spell? That one always seems like a no-brainer to me for an arcane type, but if not, I need to re-think a couple of magic items . . .



Yes!  It's on Banaq's sheet, isn't it?  That's a go-to spell without doubt.  I'll probably take _shield_ as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2014)

Depends! Thorn is the physical skill monkey, and trapfinder. We have other skills divided up.

All we're really -missing- is a crass intellectual, but even sans that we have decent Knowledge coverage.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Never got an answer to this one earlier - Is someone taking the Mage Armor spell? That one always seems like a no-brainer to me for an arcane type, but if not, I need to re-think a couple of magic items . . .




At one point it was on two characters' lists, but I'm not sure if they will stay that way.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Great! I am on vacation from June 11th - June 16th but I should be able to post at least once a day.
> 
> We just read over Mythic Fireball. I am in heaven. For real.




'Tis the season. I'm heading to Disneyworld with my 9 year old and his cousins Saturday. So I won't be posting until the 12th or so. My co-GM is going to watch some basketball the next weekend as well. 

Yes, Mythic Fireball is my new favorite spell ever.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Looks like we will have a number of abyssal speakers. So we should be covered even if anyone is blinded, deafened, or less fortunately, killed.




Yes, we want you to be able to understand all the curses the demons will be shouting at you as they rip you limb from limb and feed on your juicy bits.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> _[peeks head in]_
> 
> Smells like... this party is full...
> 
> ...




Recruiting is not closed. A party enhancer like a bard might be nice.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Yes, we want you to be able to understand all the curses the demons will be shouting at you as they rip you limb from limb and feed on your juicy bits.




You have it the wrong way around. I want them to appreciate our mastery of fiendish curse words, certainly the most dastardly kind, as I shred them with dozens of ranged bastard swords,  .


----------



## Queenie (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotley said:


> 'Tis the season. I'm heading to Disneyworld with my 9 year old and his cousins Saturday. So I won't be posting until the 12th or so. My co-GM is going to watch some basketball the next weekend as well.
> 
> Yes, Mythic Fireball is my new favorite spell ever.




That's where I'm going. We'll be there for one day at the same time!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2014)

Queenie said:


> That's where I'm going. We'll be there for one day at the same time!




We are flying out on the 11th in the afternoon. Maybe we'll see you at the madness that is MCO.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> You have it the wrong way around. I want them to appreciate our mastery of fiendish curse words, certainly the most dastardly kind, as I shred them with dozens of ranged bastard swords,  .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Psst. Demons speak Abyssal. Devils speak Infernal.
> 
> Thorn took skillz, but that is because she is a monkey of skill.




errrr, D'Oh! still kinda sick and weak from it. 

Wait, I chose what we need. That way when is forced to sneak around he can know what is being said by the fiends, or better, he can boldly say in their own speech: 

"Surrender or die! Unconditionally surrender and fight against your brethren!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2014)

Queenie said:


> What... the... frak..... ?? This isn't on the final exam, is it? :-o




Nope, The midterm. 33% of your final grade.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotley said:


> No rush, we are right on schedule. We plan to start the game on Friday the 13th.




Ah, A good day to start!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> _[peeks head in]_
> 
> Smells like... this party is full...
> 
> ...




Hey! good to se eyou!


----------



## Queenie (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Yes, we want you to be able to understand all the curses the demons will be shouting at you as they rip you limb from limb and feed on your juicy bits.




Nooo! Someone's been watching too much Walking Dead and Game of Thrones. As a side note, I am STILL scarred from last week's episode 



Kaodi said:


> You have it the wrong way around. I want them to appreciate our mastery of fiendish curse words, certainly the most dastardly kind, as I shred them with dozens of ranged bastard swords,  .




That's more like it!


----------



## Queenie (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotley said:


> We are flying out on the 11th in the afternoon. Maybe we'll see you at the madness that is MCO.




That would be pretty funny. I arrive around 2pm... but I imagine with how big and crazy the airport is, we'd never even bump into each other unless we were on the same airline. But hey, enjoy your trip! Leave us some good weather 



Scott DeWar said:


> Nope, The midterm. 33% of your final grade.



   Damn. Well, good thing I have a Professor living with me, I'll get him to take the test for me


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Damn. Well, good thing I have a Professor living with me, I'll get him to take the test for me




Nope, you each have to take it alone and off the internet. No phones either.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2014)

Queenie said:


> That would be pretty funny. I arrive around 2pm... but I imagine with how big and crazy the airport is, we'd never even bump into each other unless we were on the same airline. But hey, enjoy your trip! Leave us some good weather
> 
> Damn. Well, good thing I have a Professor living with me, I'll get him to take the test for me




Yeah, will do. I hate the airport there, but it beats driving 13 hours. Have you been to Disney recently? The 'My Disney Experience' App is vital.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Yeah, will do. I hate the airport there, but it beats driving 13 hours. Have you been to Disney recently? The 'My Disney Experience' App is vital.







Run. Run like you on fire!

Seriously, don't teach your grandmother to suck eggs.

Queenie could teach Mickey Mouse a thing or two about Disney World.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2014)

Meliara has been posted! I still have to do some work to make the sheet pretty, and find a good picture, but she's there 



Fenris said:


> Run. Run like you on fire!
> 
> Seriously, don't teach your grandmother to suck eggs.
> 
> Queenie could teach Mickey Mouse a thing or two about Disney World.




    

Love you Babe!!! 




Scotley said:


> Yeah, will do. I hate the airport there, but it beats driving 13 hours. Have you been to Disney recently? The 'My Disney Experience' App is vital.




Why yes, I do have the app. I even have my Fastpass+ for the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train! And my dinner at O'hanas... (damnit now I'm craving it!). The app and website are working far better than they did on my last trip. That was a nightmare for doing stuff. I've got my Magic Bands ready to go and I've got my Princess Ears, glow necklaces and rain ponchos all packed up. 

In all seriousness, all my friends and family come to me to plan their trips. Luckily I'm generous like that  

It's kind of a True Love of mine. Disney that is. ºOº

Where are you staying?


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Nope, you each have to take it alone and off the internet. No phones either.




You'll never be able to prove it!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2014)

Queenie, saw the character post. I did my big suggestion-a-thon so I won't get into any of that again, but I think you might want to re-think having Mage Armor and Bracers of Armor, since they don't stack with each other. 

Also, I'm not sure how you got a base AC of 16. Dex bonus of +3, armor bonus if +2 is AC 15. With Mage Armor that goes to 17.

Other than that, looks good.

Edit - Nevermind, just saw the ring of protection. I'm silly. Ignore me.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Queenie, saw the character post. I did my big suggestion-a-thon so I won't get into any of that again, but I think you might want to re-think having Mage Armor and Bracers of Armor, since they don't stack with each other.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how you got a base AC of 16. Dex bonus of +3, armor bonus if +2 is AC 15. With Mage Armor that goes to 17.
> 
> ...




"Hey dol! merry dol! ring a dong dillo!" 

Was just about to mention it and of course, you saw it. I will have re-take a second look regarding mage armor and bracers.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2014)

I intended to work on my character more this week, but life in general and short offspring in particular had other ideas.  Hopefully, I'll still have time and available mental resources to finish-up before the end of the weekend.  There are, of course, no guarantees.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 5, 2014)

I hear ya buddy!  I struggle at times too.  No worries, we will wait for you.  



Leif said:


> I intended to work on my character more this week, but life in general and short offspring in particular had other ideas.  Hopefully, I'll still have time and available mental resources to finish-up before the end of the weekend.  There are, of course, no guarantees.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2014)

Them mention of _Mythic Fireball_ encouraged me to read some of the mythic spells.  _Mythic Fireball_ is, to coin a term, Epic, but many of the mythic spells are likewise enhanced.  My personal favorite spell has always been _Phantasmal Killer_ and the mythic version does not disappoint.

Thanks, ml, for your understanding of my situation.  I hope it will not even be an issue.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Meliara has been posted! I still have to do some work to make the sheet pretty, and find a good picture, but she's there
> 
> Why yes, I do have the app. I even have my Fastpass+ for the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train! And my dinner at O'hanas... (damnit now I'm craving it!). The app and website are working far better than they did on my last trip. That was a nightmare for doing stuff. I've got my Magic Bands ready to go and I've got my Princess Ears, glow necklaces and rain ponchos all packed up.
> 
> ...




Excellent, I will set about reviewing as soon as I can. 

I'm told we have waited too late to fastpass Seven Dwarf's I'm meeting family there and they have the tickets, so we won't be setting up our fastpass choices until the night before. I was there between x-mas and new years and the app and fastpass were good, but the older fast pass kiosks were still in use too, so we we got to double up. That was very cool. We are staying off property at a resort called the Fountains. Looks nice enough. We stayed at animal kingdom lodge last time out. The breakfast buffet there and the Indian by way of Africa restaurant at the other Animal kingdom lodge was really good too. I have not done Ohana, but I hear it and the Whispering Canyon are some of the more entertaining dining experiences. Gotta see if our traveling companions' budgets will allow for some pricy Disney meals. We've got magic bands from the last trip still ready to use. Our ponchos didn't survive, so we'll likely be getting new ones. I didn't learn until after we tossed them that they will replace ripped ones for free. Anyway, last time out I had all our meals, park visits and fastpasses laid out way in advance. This time we are pretty much winging it. I expect to be a little crazy by the time we leave. But hey, its the happiest place on earth right? We'll have a good time if it kills us!

Are you doing the Polynesian?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2014)

Leif said:


> Them mention of _Mythic Fireball_ encouraged me to read some of the mythic spells.  _Mythic Fireball_ is, to coin a term, Epic, but many of the mythic spells are likewise enhanced.  My personal favorite spell has always been _Phantasmal Killer_ and the mythic version does not disappoint.
> 
> Thanks, ml, for your understanding of my situation.  I hope it will not even be an issue.




Yeah, several of the Mythic spells are awesome. I'll have to read Phantasmal Kill, Mythic.

And we have plenty of time. Absolutely no rush.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 5, 2014)

If anyone wants to cast augmented mythic heroism on me I will not say no,  .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2014)

I still have about 1100 gp left. I am thinking of getting a wand of cure light.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 6, 2014)

All that's missing is a crass intellectual, eh?

This makes my cockles happy.

Could I see a link to the Rogues' Gallery and/or could someone 'sum up' the race/class combos on the team thus far?

There's a tickle telling me to Halfling Bard or Oracle, or possibly Dwarf Magus if available (I have a 'build' from another game that never happened which I may like to see in action).


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?355527-Rogue-s-Gallery-for-Wrath-of-Righteous

We gots

Human urban ranger - trapfinder/skirmisher
Human cleric - caster cleric
Human warpriest cleric - warrior cleric
Aasimar sorceror - universalist arcanist
Elf sorceror - ranged attack/buffcaster
Human paladin - melee tank
Dwarf Monk (Zen archer) - physical ranged attack specialist
Human Fighter - Also physical ranged attack specialist

So to break it down by roles

3 melee characters (ranger, paladin and the warpriest)
2 ranged attack specialists (monk and fighter), though one sorceror also uses a bow a lot.
2 primary arcanists
1 primary divine, though the warpriest is also very close; sacrificing no caster levels, but having slower access to high level spells.

We have a trapfinder/scout, several people have basic 'face' skills at good levels, and there's a smattering of Knowledge, like Planes, Local and Geography in addition to the inevitable Arcana. No one's particularly good at them though.

I would say offhand that a bard would be devastating in this group. It's a big force to multiply. We also could use someone who had decent bonuses at some knowledges.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 6, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Excellent, I will set about reviewing as soon as I can.
> 
> I'm told we have waited too late to fastpass Seven Dwarf's I'm meeting family there and they have the tickets, so we won't be setting up our fastpass choices until the night before. I was there between x-mas and new years and the app and fastpass were good, but the older fast pass kiosks were still in use too, so we we got to double up. That was very cool. We are staying off property at a resort called the Fountains. Looks nice enough. We stayed at animal kingdom lodge last time out. The breakfast buffet there and the Indian by way of Africa restaurant at the other Animal kingdom lodge was really good too. I have not done Ohana, but I hear it and the Whispering Canyon are some of the more entertaining dining experiences. Gotta see if our traveling companions' budgets will allow for some pricy Disney meals. We've got magic bands from the last trip still ready to use. Our ponchos didn't survive, so we'll likely be getting new ones. I didn't learn until after we tossed them that they will replace ripped ones for free. Anyway, last time out I had all our meals, park visits and fastpasses laid out way in advance. This time we are pretty much winging it. I expect to be a little crazy by the time we leave. But hey, its the happiest place on earth right? We'll have a good time if it kills us!
> 
> Are you doing the Polynesian?




I am a Disney Vacation Club Member   So I will be doing a split stay, starting at Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani (which honestly I have no desire to stay at but my girlfriend wanted to) and ending up at Old Key West, my home resort and so far, my favorite resort of the ones I have stayed at. We're only doing 2 park days, I'm not in any shape or condition to go on many rides (my doctor said NONE until Jon asked "Not even It's a Small World??" and she admitted she didn't know what was at Disney World and we got a laugh out of that.  We do have some good eating set up, Hoop De Doo Review [MENTION=88390]Fort[/MENTION] Wilderness, Le Cellier @ Epcot, O'Hana@ Poly, Crystal Palace @ MK... and a few others I don't think we'll make like Chef Mickey @ Contemporary for breakfast. I don't plan to be getting up too early. I'm just hoping that 70% rain for our pool days goes away! I am very familiar with FL, it rains every day in the summer in the afternoon but it's gone quickly and the sun comes back out but that's usually only a 30%.

My family used to vacation here a lot when I was a kid, been going since I was two years old. I have family who live there and back in the 80's & 90's they would get us in the parks for FREE. I would stay with my Aunt for months over the summer time. It did not suck!!   There are a TON of super beautiful resorts all over Orlando, I wouldn't worry about staying off site. There are great perks to staying on property but in truth, the "best" resorts ( and the best values) are off property. 

There is something to be said for planning ahead but there is something also to be said about winging it. I'm kind of a type A, so I enjoy planning, but to some degree I don't want to be planning what I am going to eat 180 days in advance. That requires you to figure out all your parks too. I am hoping with the new systems and rules that lines and reservations for restaurants will ease up a little.

You are quite brave to go between Christmas and New Year's!!! lol It does stink you can only do the "3 at a time thing" though I hear now if you use all your Fastpasses you can keep getting them. But I guess you are out of luck if you Fastpassed the nighttime fireworks or rides late.  I have also heard lines for Seven Dwarfs has been 2 hours but at times only 30 minutes. So, don't give up! Go early or go late and you might be surprised.

I have a good site for choosing which resorts to go on which days... do you want me to send that info to you? It might help you guys when you are planning where to go. 



Scotley said:


> Yeah, several of the Mythic spells are awesome. I'll have to read Phantasmal Kill, Mythic.
> 
> And we have plenty of time. Absolutely no rush.



  Most of the Mythic Spells I read where amazeballs. So excited we actually get to use some of this stuff!!! I am also a fan of Phantasmal Killer ;-)


----------



## Queenie (Jun 6, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> All that's missing is a crass intellectual, eh?
> 
> This makes my cockles happy.
> 
> ...




Get in on the action!!!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2014)

Queenie said:


> I am a Disney Vacation Club Member   So I will be doing a split stay, starting at Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani (which honestly I have no desire to stay at but my girlfriend wanted to) and ending up at Old Key West, my home resort and so far, my favorite resort of the ones I have stayed at. We're only doing 2 park days, I'm not in any shape or condition to go on many rides (my doctor said NONE until Jon asked "Not even It's a Small World??" and she admitted she didn't know what was at Disney World and we got a laugh out of that.  We do have some good eating set up, Hoop De Doo Review [MENTION=88390]Fort[/MENTION] Wilderness, Le Cellier @ Epcot, O'Hana@ Poly, Crystal Palace @ MK... and a few others I don't think we'll make like Chef Mickey @ Contemporary for breakfast. I don't plan to be getting up too early. I'm just hoping that 70% rain for our pool days goes away! I am very familiar with FL, it rains every day in the summer in the afternoon but it's gone quickly and the sun comes back out but that's usually only a 30%.
> 
> My family used to vacation here a lot when I was a kid, been going since I was two years old. I have family who live there and back in the 80's & 90's they would get us in the parks for FREE. I would stay with my Aunt for months over the summer time. It did not suck!!   There are a TON of super beautiful resorts all over Orlando, I wouldn't worry about staying off site. There are great perks to staying on property but in truth, the "best" resorts ( and the best values) are off property.
> 
> ...




Watching the animals in the mornings over coffee at Animal Kingdom Lodge was fun. We really liked the Sanaa restaurant at Kidani. The bread service with all the different accompaniments was almost like a ride itself. 

It wasn't my choice to go X-Mas/New Years, but we had a great time. The crowds were epic, but the holiday stuff going on was nice and the weather was great. 

I have been watching three crowd predictors, so I hope that will help. We also will be watching the wait times on the app closely. I think the plan is to be at Magic Kingdom when the gates open and go right to 7 dwarfs, but I expect that we won't be the only ones with that plan. At new years the choices for reservations were somewhat limited, but we were still able to build a plan that allowed us to try some interesting things. I'll find out how bad it is tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Queenie (Jun 6, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Watching the animals in the mornings over coffee at Animal Kingdom Lodge was fun. We really liked the Sanaa restaurant at Kidani. The bread service with all the different accompaniments was almost like a ride itself.
> 
> It wasn't my choice to go X-Mas/New Years, but we had a great time. The crowds were epic, but the holiday stuff going on was nice and the weather was great.
> 
> I have been watching three crowd predictors, so I hope that will help. We also will be watching the wait times on the app closely. I think the plan is to be at Magic Kingdom when the gates open and go right to 7 dwarfs, but I expect that we won't be the only ones with that plan. At new years the choices for reservations were somewhat limited, but we were still able to build a plan that allowed us to try some interesting things. I'll find out how bad it is tomorrow. Wish me luck!




Luck and Pixie Dust!! 

Don't be discouraged at the opening crowd. 90% of them are going to see Anna and Elsa. I hope you don't need to see them... Gets up to 5 hour waits! They had to change opening procedures to deal with the surly crowds. Crazy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Get in on the action!!!




Yeah, hurry your a$$ up!


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 6, 2014)

Mah gahd, 8 players and you guys would welcome a 9th? :3

I'm assuming the DMs are stacking the deck in preparation for the inevitable fallout.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2014)

Scotley, be glad you left Memphis. big storm a few hours away


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2014)

Hehe yeah, most modules are written for 4 or 5 PCs. They're going to have to go way off script for the encounters with this bunch.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 6, 2014)

Mass combat should be fun with masses of PCs,  .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2014)

Having 8 pcs means our average party level is 7 instead of 6. that means an average monster encounter is 7, challenging is 8, hard is 9, epic 10.

An example of a possible epic battle would be a cr 9 monster with 2 cr 5 side kicks.

a cr 8 encounter (challenging) could be 2 cr 6 or 3 cr 5. That is fr a normal game. however with mythic it may be a bit different.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Scotley, be glad you left Memphis. big storm a few hours away




I'm gonna be here until morning. So I may get wet.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> Mah gahd, 8 players and you guys would welcome a 9th? :3
> 
> I'm assuming the DMs are stacking the deck in preparation for the inevitable fallout.




We do expect some attrition, but we I have some experience with 8 player pbp, so it should be fine. We will be cranking up the encounters to 11...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2014)

Scotley said:


> We will be cranking up the encounters to 11...



 Ackk!!!!


----------



## Queenie (Jun 7, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ackk!!!!




What he said!! :-o


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2014)

Queenie said:


> What he said!! :-o




I've been reviewing Lia. Overall looks good and I am ready to approve her pending ML's review. I did not a couple of issues. The biggest is that both Riftwarden Orphan and Arcane Temper provide Trait bonuses to concentration checks. Those will not stack. They do provide other benefits so you need not change them, but you'll only get the larger +2 bonus from Riftwarden Orphan. 

Given the nature of the adventure you really should pick a deity. 

Have a name and gender for your familiar? 

You don't list CMB (+2 I believe) or CMD (15 I believe).

You haven't taken so much a dagger for martial combat. Is that intentional or have you just not finished shopping yet?

A description would be good. 

Now the good stuff. I like the background! 

You may add 5 permanent hp and +2 to any skill. Please add the following to your Riftwarden Orphan trait:
Riftwarden  Orphan  (Archmage):  The  PC  gains  a  +4 trait  bonus  on caster level  checks to  penetrate a demon's spell resistance.  Once per day, she can recharge a charged magic item by expending  one use of  mythic power.  Doing so adds  a number of  charges  equal  to  1d10  + her mythic tier  to  the  item,  up  to  its  normal  maximum  number of  charges.  

Might want to use some of your remaining cash for a wand...

Oh and as Shayuri mentioned earlier, mage armor and bracers of armor both provide an armor bonus and thus do not stack. An amulet of natural armor will stack, but of course it costs more.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 7, 2014)

I get the feels that running the game like a 4e game, that is, battles are set pieces rather than a room-to-room slag (though I guess 4e modules did both), could make for some cool fights.

Also, if we're Mythic characters, does that mean we should be expecting Mythic fights?  We talking like Hercules-style hijinks?  Because that would be amazing.

Also also, I don't grok the Mythic rules AT ALL, so I'm going to make a standard PC and would require some help after that.

I will likely stick with Halfling Bard, though which dials and toggles I fiddle with are undecided as yet.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 7, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> I get the feels that running the game like a 4e game, that is, battles are set pieces rather than a room-to-room slag (though I guess 4e modules did both), could make for some cool fights.
> 
> Also, if we're Mythic characters, does that mean we should be expecting Mythic fights?  We talking like Hercules-style hijinks?  Because that would be amazing.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I don't fully grok it either, but I am on the path. Think of Mythic as a template. As a Campbell mythic role, or mythic journey. Which path will your Bard take to achieve his place in history, his place in mythology? It is a side set of "tiers" which function like levels but advance based upon facing Mythic challenges (think Labors of Heracles).

That said, yeah make your bard and we can all help. I would think that you would gravitate towards either the Trickster or Marshal Hero, depending on your ...emphasis and personalty of the bard.

Everyone gets some basic Mythic abilities though.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2014)

Bards could even use Archmage powers, but I'd think Marshal is the most squarely aimed one...and no one else is a Marshal, so you'd have a unique subplot.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 7, 2014)

A Bard/Marshal "Leader" type, eh...

Yup.

With 8 people doing things per fight, I welcome the... um... opportunity to not be the aggressor. 

I read up on some Bard archetypes and went coo-coo for Archivist, so that's what you're all getting.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2014)

*reads Archivist*

*hastily picks jaw up off the floor*

Dude. Between your insight bonuses, and my ranger's group bond bonuses, we'll have like +4 to hit, +2 damage against evil outsiders, and that's without any other buffs in place. And the archivist buffs defenses too!

That's crazy talk.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 7, 2014)

Scotley said:


> I've been reviewing Lia. Overall looks good and I am ready to approve her pending ML's review. I did not a couple of issues. The biggest is that both Riftwarden Orphan and Arcane Temper provide Trait bonuses to concentration checks. Those will not stack. They do provide other benefits so you need not change them, but you'll only get the larger +2 bonus from Riftwarden Orphan.
> 
> Given the nature of the adventure you really should pick a deity.
> 
> ...




We worked on her a bunch last night to fix stuff and will probably finish her up tonight. Do you need one god or can there be two she follows? 

Scotley, safe travels and enjoy Disney!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2014)

I am learning mythic at the same time too, no not a problem.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> *reads Archivist*
> 
> *hastily picks jaw up off the floor*
> 
> ...




but GOOD crazy!

By the way, pallys can channel positive energy.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2014)

Queenie,

I'm going over your character and there are a couple things that don't quite jive from where I sit maybe you can clarify:

1. - I see I don't see that you added an aasimar ability.  Am I missing that?  If you didn't, you might want to look into that.
2. - You have listed an ini of +4 but I am seeing a +3.  Where is the other +1?
3.  - I need you to choose a deity unles that patron is the tequilla god I've worshiped from the bathroom too many times.  
3.  - Lastly, I have the knock and invis scrolls at 300GP each, where did you see that they are 400?

You are going to be a force to be reckoned with when that dragon matures a bit.  Love that you took Fireball and Mythic fireball - that is going to be fun for you!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Queenie,
> 
> I'm going over your character and there are a couple things that don't quite jive from where I sit maybe you can clarify:
> 
> ...




Hi ML,
Scotley asked some of the same and we are working on most of these.
1. Aasimar ability? What would that be?

2. The +1 is from the Arcane Temper Trait, but we are changing that as Scotley pointed out that the concentration bonus would not stack.

3. She chose Shelyn and Desna, we are working them into her background as well. Patron, Patrón Tequila 

4. We have them at 200 gp each and she has two of each. Costs came from:
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic-items/scrolls


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2014)

The +1 to initiative is from one of her traits, though she may want to trade that in for another one, since it has an overlapping bonus with her campaign trait.

Her aasimar power is Glitterdust, it's listed in the racial traits sblock, but one thing she does need to do is fix her Type. She's not Humanoid, she's Outsider (Native).

Knock and Invisibility are 150gp apiece, so 2 of them would be 300gp. However, if she bought them from a Sorceror, that's 200gp apiece, for a total of 400gp. Or if she bought them at a higher casterlevel than the minimum, she could bump the cost up a bit...


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> The +1 to initiative is from one of her traits, though she may want to trade that in for another one, since it has an overlapping bonus with her campaign trait.
> 
> Her aasimar power is Glitterdust, it's listed in the racial traits sblock, but one thing she does need to do is fix her Type. She's not Humanoid, she's Outsider (Native).
> 
> Knock and Invisibility are 150gp apiece, so 2 of them would be 300gp. However, if she bought them from a Sorceror, that's 200gp apiece, for a total of 400gp. Or if she bought them at a higher casterlevel than the minimum, she could bump the cost up a bit...




Glitterdust is not the aasimar ability I'm refering to.  According to the "Blood of Angels"  http://paizo.com/products/btpy8sa7?Pathfinder-Player-Companion-Blood-of-Angels  I think she is entitled to another ability - at least that is what HL is telling me.  I do not have this pdf.  Does anyone else?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2014)

I think that's for generating a custom aasimar variant.

Queenie's chosen a predefined variant aasimar, which has all of its abilities determined already. She doesn't get to freely pick any of them. The choice in this case was which type of aasimar to be.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the class/race breakdown, Shayuri.  Of course, some significant attrition is all but inevitable with a party of this size, in my experience.  Sadly, I have not done any appreciable work on my elf sorcerer, whatever I said his name was.  Hopefully, I'll get a bunch done tomorrow.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Hi ML,
> Scotley asked some of the same and we are working on most of these.
> 1. Aasimar ability? What would that be?
> 
> ...




I see:

ignore the aasimar ability
Keep at 200 each
let me know when you have edited the arcane temper trait
let me know when you settle on a primary deity

once these are complete your character will be good to go


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 10, 2014)

Is this thread still recruiting players?

EDIT: Just looked through the RG post and it looks like you have plenty.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2014)

One just got added, maybe one ore?


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 10, 2014)

Going up to double digits player count seems like it is kind of pushing it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah. I like inclusivity, but 10 players is...a lot. At that point you almost need to split into two subparties. 

And another new player means even more time spent on character generation and fine-tuning, and I know we're all pretty anxious to start.

Hang in there though, there'll be other games!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2014)

I believe the start date is 13 June, Friday the 13th and a full moon. Was that a black cat running in front of me?


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes,

Thanks for your interest but I think we have a full party at this point.



Disposable Hero said:


> Is this thread still recruiting players?
> 
> EDIT: Just looked through the RG post and it looks like you have plenty.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2014)

Speaking of which, I haven't had a chance to make any progress with my erstwhile sorcerer.  Dagnabbit!

Maybe I should surrender my spot to DH?  Or not?  Just trying to be a good citizen of ENWorld....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2014)

I say stay with it Leif! Too much work has been put in it! Now, All you have to do is quit posting stuff on my FB timeline and you will have more time!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2014)

Erstwhile sorceror? Not a sorceror anymore?

Maybe I can help with crunchy bits if they're giving you a hard time? What are you trying to do?


----------



## Queenie (Jun 11, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I say stay with it Leif! Too much work has been put in it! Now, All you have to do is quit posting stuff on my FB timeline and you will have more time!!!




Hey, waitaminute... Why don't I have your Facebook info??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2014)

Because for the most part I keep Facebook separate from En World. Did you want my fb info? I am pretty boring there. Even more bring then here. Yes, it is possible! Hush peanut gallery!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 12, 2014)

It's up to you, buddy.

I know you have a lot on your plate so we will understand if you just don't have time.  But... if you want to play, I'm sure we can convince Scotley to give you some extra time, or we could even bring you in at an opportune time.



Leif said:


> Speaking of which, I haven't had a chance to make any progress with my erstwhile sorcerer.  Dagnabbit!
> 
> Maybe I should surrender my spot to DH?  Or not?  Just trying to be a good citizen of ENWorld....


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> It's up to you, buddy.
> 
> I know you have a lot on your plate so we will understand if you just don't have time.  But... if you want to play, I'm sure we can convince Scotley to give you some extra time, or we could even bring you in at an opportune time.



Okay, ya talked me into it!    I'm going to make another stab at it over the coming days.  My goal is to be finished before bedtime Sunday.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 12, 2014)

Leif said:


> Okay, ya talked me into it!    I'm going to make another stab at it over the coming days.  My goal is to be finished before bedtime Sunday.




YAY!  Sorry, my box was full, I've emptied it now.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 12, 2014)

Queenie, Fenris - Can you guys finish this one up so I am get it filed as complete?  Or are you waiting on something from us?



mleibrock said:


> I see:
> 
> ignore the aasimar ability
> Keep at 200 each
> ...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Queenie, Fenris - Can you guys finish this one up so I am get it filed as complete?  Or are you waiting on something from us?




I believe they were arriving in Orlando yesterday about the time I was leaving, so there may be a little delay there as well. As you can see I am back and eager to get started.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2014)

[MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION], should I have the 'untyped skill bonus in the skill of my choice" in the ranks column?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION], should I have the 'untyped skill bonus in the skill of my choice" in the ranks column?




No, it is not ranks, but instead should be a bonus. It will stack with anything.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2014)

That's what I thought, that is why it is in misc.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2014)

*Scotley*

Hope you thoroughly enjoyed your trip away from the worries and cares of Memfrica and that everyone made the trip and the return safely and in good spirits.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 13, 2014)

Shelyn is her primary deity. 

Fenris... Figure out that trait! Lol

I am away but Fenris is home minding the fort. He's got a tough job though keeping my little one's mind off the fact I'm not there. 

I don't want to hold everyone up though, so if you want to move forward just keep the trait.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2014)

Leif said:


> Hope you thoroughly enjoyed your trip away from the worries and cares of Memfrica and that everyone made the trip and the return safely and in good spirits.




We did have a most wonderful time. I am a bit footsore and wallet bare, but otherwise safe and indeed in good spirits. We have to put the finishing touches on the opening post for a proper start this evening. Those of you who prove to be fashionably late will be accommodated upon joining in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2014)

Have you created the official IC thread yet?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2014)

I have started the IC thread. You can find it here:

In Character Thread

Please don't post quite yet. A bit later this evening I'll get the opening posts up and we can get started.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Queenie, Fenris - Can you guys finish this one up so I am get it filed as complete?  Or are you waiting on something from us?




OK, Queenie's character is updated. I did delete her bracers of armor and did not select a new item, so she will need to pick that, but the other issues are all addressed.

Also, I never got a final approval on my character, or any of the bonuses, if indeed Denir gets any.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2014)

I made the recommended tweaks to Banaq, thanks Shayuri.  I can never seem to get out of the mindset thsat I will be playing a character for years, and so even numbers for stats can easily be bumped to a higher bonus with just another point gained from level advancement.  That logic does not hold for PbP, and I can;t seem to get that through my thick skull.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2014)

Okay gang you may begin posting.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2014)

Fenris said:


> OK, Queenie's character is updated. I did delete her bracers of armor and did not select a new item, so she will need to pick that, but the other issues are all addressed.
> 
> Also, I never got a final approval on my character, or any of the bonuses, if indeed Denir gets any.




Denir is approved. Please give the following additional gifts from Iomedae:

Modify the campaign trait thus: Touched by Divinity (Hierophant): The PC can select a second domain granted by his affiliated deity. He can use the 1st-level spells of both domains as spell-like abilities 
a number of times per day each equal to his mythic tier. By  expending  one  use  of mythic  power, he  may use any of  these  two  domains'  spells  as  a  spell-like  ability,  but may  only  use  spells  of  a  level  equal  to  or  less  than  his mythic tier.  

He gains 5 permanent hit points.

He gains a +2 bonus to any one skill (untyped).


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow, that was a pretty heavy opening IC post.  Anybody have an idea what we should do in order to seize the initiative and take this battle to the demons so that we are not forced onto the defensive, fighting their fight and trying to play catch-up?

BTW, I made the changes to Banaq suggested by Shayuri.  Was there more that I needed to fix, Scotley?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey all.  I've decided that I'm going to sit out this game but I'd like to be on standby in case the group gets too light.  That way, I don't hold up the group and as players mysteriously vanish, I can tinker and adjust as needs be.  How does that sound?  Awesome?  I think so.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2014)

Found a suitable image for Banaq and added it to his RG post.

So much for being fashionably late!  I'd post IC but I'm not sure what to say.  Hmmmm........


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 14, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Shelyn is her primary deity.
> 
> Fenris... Figure out that trait! Lol
> 
> ...




Thanks Queenie and have a great time.  Thanks Fenris and I see Scott approved your character and gave you your "extras".  I'm also out of town for the weekend enjoying the festivities of The NBA finals in San Antonio.  I'm headed to game 5 on Sunday night (could be the last game if the spurs win!)  I can't tell you how excited I am!!  I'm taking the wife to Austin today to show her the city - she's always wanted to see it.

Great job on the opening post, Scott.  It really sets the stage for what a terrible thing has happened.  As I read the module, it really reminded me of what must have occurred during 9/11.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 14, 2014)

That opening post was very bleak and heart wrenching. Love it. You guys mentioned a dark grown up kind of game!

Just FYI I won't be able to make a good post with a description until probably Tuesday or maybe Wednesday. But I can check in here and keep up with the reading at night so I don't fall behind. 

And thanks Scotley, we are having an amazing time here at Disney. A lot of rain and thunder and lightning storms, but some sun, and overall we've been super lucky... Like it will rain when we're on the bus and stop right before we get off.  We got caught in the rain a bit yesterday at Epcot but were prepared with lots of ponchos, good shoes for walking in the water and changes of dry clothes. Epcot is the best park for bad weather, since a lot of attractions you go inside a huge building and do lots of things inside while it pours outside. We probably spent more time inside shopping then we should have  Love you Fenris!! Lol 

I've been doing lots of updates if anyone is interested you can check out my Facebook page... Friend me or not, but I think you can see the updates anyway


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> Hey all.  I've decided that I'm going to sit out this game but I'd like to be on standby in case the group gets too light.  That way, I don't hold up the group and as players mysteriously vanish, I can tinker and adjust as needs be.  How does that sound?  Awesome?  I think so.




Works for me. We'll be killing off some characters soon, I mean ah some attrition is common.here, yeah that's it.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2014)

Leif said:


> Found a suitable image for Banaq and added it to his RG post.
> 
> So much for being fashionably late!  I'd post IC but I'm not sure what to say.  Hmmmm........




Like the image. Gonna try to review now. Did we give you extras from iomedae yet?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2014)

Queenie said:


> That opening post was very bleak and heart wrenching. Love it. You guys mentioned a dark grown up kind of game!
> 
> Just FYI I won't be able to make a good post with a description until probably Tuesday or maybe Wednesday. But I can check in here and keep up with the reading at night so I don't fall behind.
> 
> ...




Glad ya'll are digging the opening. No rush, I expect there will be stragglers as we get going. Take your time and enjoy your trip. We had a lot of rain and storms too. They shut down the outdoor rides a couple times due to lightning. We waited out a downpour in a tunnel for Splash mountain so we could get wet on the ride. Go figure. It paid off though, we were the first to know when they started up again and got to ride splash mountain and big thunder mountain a few times without waiting in line. Quite an accomplishment in the late afternoon crowd.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Leif,

Reread post #266 in this thread. Some of the things I noted about your equipment costs and skill points didn't make it into your latest draft. Also, your gifts from Iomedae are there. Double check the math on your point buy for ability scores. I keep getting that you only spent 18 of 20, but maybe I spent too much time in the sun this morning.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2014)

Queenie said:


> I've been doing lots of updates if anyone is interested you can check out my Facebook page... Friend me or not, but I think you can see the updates anyway




You might want to update your profile page here to match you Facebook listing. It took me 20 minutes to sort through all of the same named people!

Just asking.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 15, 2014)

I found this while looking for an avatar and had to share it. Seems like it there is a line for all the gods.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2014)

Has this now become our OOC thread?


----------



## Queenie (Jun 15, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> You might want to update your profile page here to match you Facebook listing. It took me 20 minutes to sort through all of the same named people!
> 
> Just asking.




Hrm... I didn't know I had Facebook even connected here. It's LisaMarie McCarthy Santini. My last name is McCarthy but my family business is Santini Movers and they did a tv thing so I added it. 

Did you try to friend me? I may have accidentally deleted you. Whoopsie.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2014)

Leif said:


> Has this now become our OOC thread?




The keen eyed elf has noticed that I labled the link to this thread 'recruiting' eh? I plan to retire this tread some time today and start a fresh OOC thread.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2014)

Fenris said:


> I found this while looking for an avatar and had to share it. Seems like it there is a line for all the gods.
> 
> View attachment 62170




Yes, we have been discussing the dynamics of the various deific factions represented in the party. We expect to have some fun with that.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2014)

As promised here is our new Out of Character Thread


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 18, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> That's what I thought, that is why it is in misc.




Sorry about that Scott, I see what you did now.  The total on the top was throwing me off. 

I'm still showing you should have 73 HP though.  You show 68 on your character sheet, I'm guessing you just need to add the 5 Scotley gave you?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Sorry about that Scott, I see what you did now.  The total on the top was throwing me off.
> 
> I'm still showing you should have 73 HP though.  You show 68 on your character sheet, I'm guessing you just need to add the 5 Scotley gave you?




5+10+7*5+1*6+2*6  =  68
Breakdown:
5:  iomadea's blessing
10: level 1
7*5: level 2 through 6
1*6: favored class bonus
2*6: con bonus

I do not see any other bonuses that would apply


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 18, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> 5+10+7*5+1*6+2*6  =  68
> Breakdown:
> 5:  iomadea's blessing
> 10: level 1
> ...





This:

Bonus Hit Points: Whenever you gain a champion tier, you gain 5 bonus hit points. These hit points stack with themselves, and don't affect your overall Hit Dice or other statistics.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2014)

Already responded to!

Hey, where have you been, Ranger John?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 19, 2014)

Took a hiatus, and have just been lurking lately.  Last game I had dried up months ago.  As Shayuri can tell you, something happened with HolyMage.  He posted he was going to start up again, and then disappeared.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 19, 2014)

Never mind, I see it answered in the OOC thread


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2014)

HolyMan, I think, but yeah. He was gone for a long time...driven away by the Giant Enworld Slowdown awhile back. Then he came back briefly, and then vanished again.

It's an eerie, Bermuda Triangle style story. I tell it to scare Cub-RPGers around the campfire.

"And there, at the beginning of the plot...WAS A HOOK!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2014)

The Bermuda Triangle-esque HolyMan Saga was just downright frustrating and annoying for some of us who were kinda counting on him as a player.  And as a DM, too, if memory serves.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2014)

I have take up at least one of his characters in games. maybe more.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2014)

rangerjohn said:


> Took a hiatus, and have just been lurking lately.  Last game I had dried up months ago.  As Shayuri can tell you, something happened with HolyMage.  He posted he was going to start up again, and then disappeared.




Well, welcome back!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 19, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, welcome back!




Thanks.  Also, it was holy man, I always seem to make that mistake.  When I don't refer to him as HM.


----------

